# 3WHEELINFLEETWOOD



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Well... Things have come up which forces me to sell things. My brother just came and gave me about 15 models and I was pretty happy cause I was gonna get to build them... unfortunately that aint gonna happen. My daughter was released from the medical program we have here and it was because I make over the limit to get health care. So 4 doctor visits in 2 weeks is spendy! Of course I dont have 3,000.00 laying around. So I am forced to sell alot of stuff before the bills go into collections and I have no choice but be fucked over. I have some stuff I wanna sell and that includes almost everything I have bought on here lately. 

I know alot of these models people won't want unless there kit bashers. First I'll list the unopened/resin stuff then I'll list everything else that has been opened and shit. 

Here goes the list of untouched:

1.) Dodge Dakota Lindberg Kit 
2.) Monogram Monte carlo SS
3.) AMT 1997 Ford F150
4.) Aoshima Lexus GS400 (missing wheels) There is another set to fit it in the list tho 
5.) Aoshima Lexus GS400 Checkshop Kit
6.) Trumpeter 1978 Monte Carlo 
7.) Chevy Blazer Promo (Blue)
8.) Chevy C1500 ex cab Promo (Black) 
9.) Chevy C-1500 Ex cab (Teal) I just changed the rims on the truck. 
10.) LS Monte Combo from Twinn
11.) Resin Malibu Wagon From Twinn
12.) Resin Fleetwood Caddy 90 style 4 door from Twinn
13.) Resin 2 door box caprice from Twinn
14.) 3 NIB Resin Navigation units from Phatras 
15.) 6 NIB Resin smaller TV Screens 
16.) 2 NIB Resin Playstation 2's
17.) 2 NIB Resin Large Flip Down TV's
18.) 3 NIB Resin Sets of Kicker Solo X 12'' subs 
19.) 2 NIB Resin Subs that face in the seat w/ magnet out 
20.) 4 NIB Resin Small Fuel Cells
21.) 4 NIB Resin LARGE Fuel cells
22.) 8 NIB Resin Amps (kicker, JL, Audiobahn style) 
23.) Set of Hoppin Hydros 20'' rims
24.) Set of Hoppin Hydros 20'' Rims
25.) Set of Fujimi 5 Spoke 19s (as big as HH 20's) 
26.) 6 sets of 22'' Rims 

Now for the used stuff. These all came from someone on E-Bay. I bought a lot of them used when I was in the buying mood. So now I am forced to sell. Mostly only the bodys were touched. All parts still on parts tree's except the bodies I believe. The kits are all worth something to build wit some body work. 

1.) AMT GMC sonoma Hot Trucks 
2.) AMT GMC Sonoma Hot Trucks
3.) AMT GMC Sonoma Hot Trucks
4.) Revell 99 Silverado
5.) AMT 1996 Tahoe
6.) Revell Impala Lowrider Amigo Pack
7.) AMT 69 Riviera
8.) Chevy Blazer Promo that all are there but it was sanded down 

All this stuff I am asking 250.00 + ship for. Hell if you look at the stuff thats new. That is worth it. I hate having to sell this but I did keep some stuff I bought from members on here. I still have a huge box coming from Lowridermodels that I have to sell off most of that stuff to. Sometimes I guess in life there is choices ya gotta make, I aint totally getting out but these kits really are not doing me any good just sitting around. I need the cash. 250+Ship. Help a brother out! Paypal is preffered!  Thanks for lookin homiez


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 08:59 PM~9374914
> *Well... Things have come up which forces me to sell things. My brother just came and gave me about 15 models and I was pretty happy cause I was gonna get to build them... unfortunately that aint gonna happen.  My daughter was released from the medical program we have here and it was because I make over the limit to get health care. So 4 doctor visits in 2 weeks is spendy! Of course I dont have 3,000.00 laying around. So I am forced to sell alot of stuff before the bills go into collections and I have no choice but be fucked over. I have some stuff I wanna sell and that includes almost everything I have bought on here lately.
> 
> I know alot of these models people won't want unless there kit bashers. First I'll list the unopened/resin stuff then I'll list everything else that has been opened and shit.
> ...


good deal look at the total on just my shit i sold him


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

dude you need to contact micheal moore, he's pretty good at getting people assistance with healthcare. Check the net for his website.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Man, i feel for you. had i had money, i wouldn't trouble you for a model, just a donation would make me feel you have already done so much.

I will spread word as far as i can, 


DON'T WORRY HOMIE!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Where my big money boyz at? Help tha homie out killaz. Thats a damn good deal

Fuck it we need to get a donation for tha homie, or help him out n this time of need


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, It does suck and Twinn I will be in contact for more homie.. I would like to thank everyone on here and I will still come back to see how everyone is doing and everything. With my current job of 22.30 a hour and I am workin in my garage when I aint at work I guess I still dont make enough for live.. Sucks ass to watch what ya love doing just get taken basically. My daughter is very sick and she is my everything so I guess whatever has to go is gonna. There is a xbox forsale in the forsale area. Thanks again guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I am selling 3 of my trucks also. So if any of you need a whip there forsale n forsale section. My daughter means the most of anything as any dad would know and if she needs stuff.. She will definately be getting it. The 12th she gets surgery and everyday down to then seems longer and longer.. Sucks watching your kid lay on a hospital bed.. Thanks to all


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

if i had the money it would be yours homie...  good luck


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 4 2007, 09:01 PM~9375782
> *if i had the money it would be yours homie...    good luck
> *


Thanks bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea... i'm in hard time too right now.... and to make shit worse some of my in-laws just told me they moving out.... i'm making them pay for half this month rent but then i'm fukked for the other $200 and then for next month too.... :angry: 

hope your little one gets better.... i have a 3 yr old son and i hate to imagine what it must feel like.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit brother all this on the holidays, shit just aint right!! I saw the ad via myspace, if i had what ur askin id take it, but seein i just got a ride myself, im totally lost on $$ as well, especially with 4 tickets under my belt this year ( 4 tix in 1 stop), so i gotta find some green soon too.

I wished like hell i could help..hate seein friends go down sooo easily.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn  Lets work out a deal partial trade for what I got you want and some $ for that resin Malibu wagon!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 4 2007, 09:26 PM~9376103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'd love to but unfortunately I cant right now. Just because I know the rims are what I wanted but I cant really afford much anymore. I talked to my girlfriend and we have been talking. I tried to get a loan out and was denied because I currently have my school loan out. So now I get to get up at 5:30 every morning, Work till 4. Then get off and be to school from 4 to 7 and another job from 715 to 11:30..... I have absolutely no life anymore. I do it because I wanna see my daughter strong. What really irks me is, these fuckers livin on welfare get dental care and all they do is go out and smoke more meth and ruin there teeth anyways. They give em our money to go buy alchohol and cigerettes... Its bullshit, I work non stop I eventually get a day where I can hop on here and see the rides my homies have been workin on. Then right away I am off and I am working again. Thing that really sucks is, I am losing everything. 1.) Models, 2.) GMC, 3.) silverado, 4.) Xbox360 and Ps3 and then I am ending up selling my fourwheeler. I have never had bad credit and this 3,000 dollars will hurt my credit if not paid. On top of that her surgery is not covered by insurance and this job I been at for 9 months and you dont get health care for your kids until 12 months..... 

I guess I learn as I go.. Trying to do what I can. It sucks that it happened around christmas though. Really put a hurtin on my credit cards and check book..... Only shows, work all your life for shit.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Good luck comin up with the cash you need! If I had that kind of money I would jump on the stuff you sellin!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

what do the blazers look like .. big or little ?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

They are S10 blazers. 1/25 scale


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 4 2007, 09:01 PM~9375782
> *if i had the money it would be yours homie...    good luck
> *



X2 


Hope it all works out. I'll try my best to send alittle cash for something.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 06:43 PM~9376311
> *hey man, For sure. I'd love the truck to go to someone like you. Because I know you'd do more to it. I dont want it to go somewhere to sit. Thanks bro
> Hey man, I'd love to but unfortunately I cant right now. Just because I know the rims are what I wanted but I cant really afford much anymore. I talked to my girlfriend and we have been talking. I tried to get a loan out and was denied because I currently have my school loan out. So now I get to get up at 5:30 every morning, Work till 4. Then get off and be to school from 4 to 7 and another job from 715 to 11:30..... I have absolutely no life anymore. I do it because I wanna see my daughter strong. What really irks me is, these fuckers livin on welfare get dental care and all they do is go out and smoke more meth and ruin there teeth anyways. They give em our money to go buy alchohol and cigerettes... Its bullshit, I work non stop I eventually get a day where I can hop on here and see the rides my homies have been workin on. Then right away I am off and I am working again. Thing that really sucks is, I am losing everything. 1.) Models, 2.) GMC, 3.) silverado, 4.) Xbox360 and Ps3 and then I am ending up selling my fourwheeler. I have never had bad credit and this 3,000 dollars will hurt my credit if not paid. On top of that her surgery is not covered by insurance and this job I been at for 9 months and you dont get health care for your kids until 12 months.....
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 4 2007, 09:57 PM~9376507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast people see where I am coming from


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 07:01 PM~9376571
> *Thanks man, Really really appreciate it.
> Atleast people see where I am coming from
> *


dude it pisses me off too... i see fukkers livin in public housing rollin brand new cars.... chronics drivin down the road on dubs..... and i got my barely running 87 regal that needs a tuneup REAL soon and i can't fix my fukkin suburban.... not to mention my wagon thats rotting away....  i heard stories of people workin the system too.... for someone to legally come into the US there's a lot of paperwork and bullshit like where u gonna live, who sponsor u whatever... well i heard of people coming here and then after they get here go homeless by choice... when they end up in a shelter they get put as a priority for public housings.... fukked up for people workin daily tryin hard to make ends meet AND payin for them with OUR taxes....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know it aint much but i think im the 1st to help out the homie. the dakota,subs,screens,amps,and PS2s are sold.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes and your addition helps bro. 


Rest of the models I believe are sold to the homie Linc. 


Thanks alot guys, It really is gonna help me out! 

I appreciate that. I posted that up and very quickly it was gone. Shows that people do care  

Also got a Xbox360 forsale. 

Lost the fuckin controllers when I moved. Comes with Fight night round 3. Asking 230 shipped priority with tracking. :biggrin:


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

How much for all of these? and you take pay pal right? lmk...

2.) Monogram Monte carlo SS
4.) Aoshima Lexus GS400 (missing wheels) There is another set to fit it in the list tho 
5.) Aoshima Lexus GS400 Checkshop Kit
6.) Trumpeter 1978 Monte Carlo 
7.) Chevy Blazer Promo (Blue)
8.) Chevy C1500 ex cab Promo (Black) 
9.) Chevy C-1500 Ex cab (Teal) I just changed the rims on the truck. 
10.) LS Monte Combo from Twinn
11.) Resin Malibu Wagon From Twinn
13.) Resin 2 door box caprice from Twinn
14.) 3 NIB Resin Navigation units from Phatras 
15.) 6 NIB Resin smaller TV Screens 
17.) 2 NIB Resin Large Flip Down TV's 
19.) 2 NIB Resin Subs that face in the seat w/ magnet out 
20.) 4 NIB Resin Small Fuel Cells
21.) 4 NIB Resin LARGE Fuel cells
22.) 8 NIB Resin Amps (kicker, JL, Audiobahn style) 
23.) Set of Hoppin Hydros 20'' rims
24.) Set of Hoppin Hydros 20'' Rims
25.) Set of Fujimi 5 Spoke 19s (as big as HH 20's) 
26.) 6 sets of 22'' Rims 
1.) AMT GMC sonoma Hot Trucks 
2.) AMT GMC Sonoma Hot Trucks
3.) AMT GMC Sonoma Hot Trucks
4.) Revell 99 Silverado
5.) AMT 1996 Tahoe
6.) Revell Impala Lowrider Amigo Pack
7.) AMT 69 Riviera
8.) Chevy Blazer Promo that all are there but it was sanded down


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

That looks like pretty much the whole list almost LOL! 

I think its all sold to Linc. Just waiting on confirmation from the homie!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:26 PM~9376860
> *That looks like pretty much the whole list almost LOL!
> 
> I think its all sold to Linc. Just waiting on confirmation from the homie!
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

damn... i missed out on that one. yo 3WF, good luck your girl bro. i have a 4 1/2 month old girl and i would do the same in a quick minute even though it hurts to do so. gotta take care of fams 1st and foremost...

yo Linc any chance you wanna sell the S10 Blazer?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool man. Thanks for the luck bro.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
do you want to sell all the models in 1 package deal or did you want to sell seperate ???
oops my bad too slow !!! lol


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey bro, Linc has dibs right now. If he cant for some reason I'd like to sell em together cause the shipping would kill me on sep kits.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah homie your right about the shipping. 
I hope your little girl is going to be ok !!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks man, Appreciate it!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

if linc doenst go with it hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Lets all hope Linc buys that stuff up. If not lets hope someone else will.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I hope everything works out for you and your family homie!!!! Wish I didn't have so many bills myself I would help as much as I could....
I can understand your mood on the whole government program violators!!! 

My moms lives across the street from low income houseing and rules are set in place that if you got kids and what not you are first in line for these housing projects!!! 
My mother has lived in her house for damn near 12 years now and there is about 4 familys across the way that have had there kids grow up and long move out! 
Now the parents are still there reaping the awards with low rents when the next family the program was designed for is sitting out in the cold this winter!!! :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Best of luck. If you haven't already, call up the hospital or whoever is billing you and try to either set up a payment plan or see if they'll settle for a lump sum that's less. I did it for years when times were tough and I couldn't afford to pay $500 to 5 different companies, so I paid 10 bucks to each for like a year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn homie.................. if i had the loot right now, i would just give it to you! 

it sucks !

i hope everything works out for you and your fam.

keep your head up homie


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Dec 5 2007, 06:43 AM~9378280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I appreciate it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Paypal sent homie! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry to hear that.. im calling the bild off off.. we can try to do it latter if u want.. best of luck...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Now adding to the list.... I have much more stuff to add.. Just got all this from LowriderModels. Here goes the list. Asking 120 Shipped! :biggrin: 

Revell Escalade Kit untouched
Ford Expedition Kit untouched
1/20th scale ford Explorer kit untouched

Monster Primo 24 Inch Hoppin Hydros rims
Monster Tiki 24 Inch Hoppin Hydros Rims
Monster BLVD 24 Inch Hoppin Hydros Rims
2 sets of Hoppin Hydros Baby D's and low Pro Tires
Set of green spokes with new in the package hoppin hydros bomb style old style white walls
Set of orange spokes with new in the package hoppin hydros bomb style white walls 
Set of red spokes w/ baby D's tires 
3 other set of Chrome spokes same as baby D's w. baby D tires



Built Models

Slammed Ford Dually (Front tires need to be put on) 
87 Cutlass on D's
1997 Ford Excursion laid out on 24s
1995 Chevy blazer laid out on 24s 


I got all this forsale for 120 shipped. All the money is going towards my daughter same as the other lot... Please let me know if interested. Thanks everyone!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn wish i woulda known u were willing to seperate. id have jumped on a couple of those kits. linc bro if u wanna get rid of sum of that stuff hit me up. i get paid tomorrow!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 5 2007, 08:43 PM~9384564
> *damn wish i woulda known u were willing to seperate. id have jumped on a couple of those kits. linc bro if u wanna get rid of sum of that stuff hit me up. i get paid tomorrow!
> *



Those of you asking me if i am interested in selling some of the stuff i bought from this thread, I bought this for 2 reasons, 1: cause it was a smoken good deal on alot of things i have been looking for fro a while now, And 2: the dudes daughter is in need! I think those of you asking me to sell some stuff, should dig into those pockets, and help a brother get his daughter all better! Not saying i dont want your money or that i am not interested in selling a couple things, but this thread is for this guys kid! Not to hit me up for what i bought!! no disrespect to anyone here, just helping a brother in need out while buying a few things i want! This guy is giving up alot for his daughter cheap! And I would do the same! but maybe we should start a donation here to help this brother out!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

HELP A HOMIE OUT!!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for keepin the thread up guys. I really appreciate it. Linc, Yours is all boxed up. Going out tommorow. If anyone wants the other parts let me know. I hate to sell it all but like I said, Right now I have no choice. Thank you everyone!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck with everything bro,and ill say a prayer for ya lil one..


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

This is why I have to sell all my stuff... She means the world to me and I wanna thank each and everyone of you guys on here for letting me be a part of LIL. My model building is not done because its what I enjoy, Its just rather on hold right now while I take care of my family. 

I really have hard times right now. My mom has breast cancer as you have heard me say before. So added to my list I am paying for a 2003 Silverado. Payment at 530.00 a month and me and my aunt have split the payment to ensure my mom will be able to keep the truck. I tell ya, Only so much one person can do but my mom supported me for 20 years buyin me things so I only feel its right to help her. 

Again with the whole doctor bills though, Daughter went in tonight for the same reason and they did the same test they did last time, Ran me 6 hundred twenty something dollars when I took her last time... I tell ya, Sometimes this shit just aint fair. 

To save money my mom has allowed me to move home and claim the down stairs. Only thing is, My daughter is sick. VERY SICK and my mother is going threw chemo and the doctor told us that it is not a good idea to do the move right now because my mom's body can not fight the illness's already and my daughters could only make it worse. Hard to watch my daughter cry for grandma and my mom can't be around her right now. 

Anyways I never have been the guy to take money from someone. I never have been the guy who asked for help, I try to manage my own things knowing I made this kid and I will die doing what I can to save her from any harm. 

Thank you everyone who has replied. It truely means alot!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:33 PM~9386061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like a lil angel,like i said ill say a prayer for her,and keep you n the family in prayer as well,best of luck with everything.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro, Truely appreciated


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hay man how are u holding up.. i know its hard but keep your head up an we will all be praying for use.. wish u the best of luck and i look fowerd to a new bildoff..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 08:44 PM~9383399
> *Now adding to the list.... I have much more stuff to add.. Just got all this from LowriderModels. Here goes the list. Asking 120 Shipped!  :biggrin:
> 
> Revell Escalade Kit untouched
> ...


*SOLD!!!*


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE YOUR RIGHT SOMETIMES LIFE JUST ISNT FAIR PERO YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YA GOTTA DO FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA. I MYSELF WENT THROUGH SOME TOUGH TIMES, SHIT IM STILL WORKIN THREE JOBS RIGHT NOW, MY WIFE WRKS TWO AND WE STILL CANT GET CAUGHT UP ON ALL OUR BILLS, WE HARDLY SPEND TIME WITH OUR 16YR OLD AND ARE 5YR OLD. OUR DOWNFALL WAS CREDIT CARDS AND A SHITTY FUKIN MANUFACTURED HOME THAT WE GOT SCREWED ON. 46,000 IN CARD DEBT AND WE HAD TO EAT 15,000 ON THE HOUSE CAUSE WE BOUGHT IT FOR 38,000 IN 2000 SOLD IT IN 2005, THE THING WAS THAT IN 5 YEARS WE HAD ONLY PAID OFF 3,000 AND THE FUKIN BANKS WOULD ONLY LEND UP TO 20,000 ON A MANUFACTURED HOME AND WE COULDNT JUST ASK THE POTENTIAL BUYER TO HAVE 15,000 DOWN SO WE SOLD IT FOR 20,000. FUKED UP HUH. PERO IN THE END IT WILL ALL COME TOGETHER JUST HAVE FAITH.

PS-YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER HOMIE.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-NOW BEFORE YALL TELL ME THE CARD DEBT WAS MY FAULT ILL LET YOU KNO THAT 35,000 TO 38,000 OF THAT DEBT WAS BECAUSE I GOT DIAGNOSED WITH TYPE 1 DIABETES IN 2003.WHEN I WENT TO THE HOSPITAL I COULDNT WALK AND MY BLOOD SUGAR WAS 904, FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNO I SHOULD BE DEAD. I SPENT THREE WEEKS IN THERE WITH IVS AND ALL SORTS OF OTHER SHIT ON MY BODY.MY WIFE HAD AWSOME CREDIT AND THATS WHAT WE HAD TO USE.

ANYWAYS 3WF I FEEL YA HOMIE. I WISH I HAD THE MONEY PERO ALL THAT I CAN GIVE YOU ARE MY BEST WISHES FOR YOU AND YOURS.
GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:53 PM~9386203
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE YOUR RIGHT SOMETIMES LIFE JUST ISNT FAIR PERO YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YA GOTTA DO FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA. I MYSELF WENT THROUGH SOME TOUGH TIMES, SHIT IM STILL WORKIN THREE JOBS RIGHT NOW, MY WIFE WRKS TWO AND WE STILL CANT GET CAUGHT UP ON ALL OUR BILLS, WE HARDLY SPEND TIME WITH OUR 16YR OLD AND ARE 5YR OLD. OUR DOWNFALL WAS CREDIT CARDS AND A SHITTY FUKIN MANUFACTURED HOME THAT WE GOT SCREWED ON. 46,000 IN CARD DEBT AND WE HAD TO EAT 15,000 ON THE HOUSE CAUSE WE BOUGHT IT FOR 38,000 IN 2000 SOLD IT IN 2005, THE THING WAS THAT IN 5 YEARS WE HAD ONLY PAID OFF 3,000 AND THE FUKIN BANKS WOULD ONLY LEND UP TO 20,000 ON A MANUFACTURED HOME AND WE COULDNT JUST ASK THE POTENTIAL BUYER TO HAVE 15,000 DOWN SO WE SOLD IT FOR 20,000. FUKED UP HUH. PERO IN THE END IT WILL ALL COME TOGETHER JUST HAVE FAITH.
> 
> PS-YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER HOMIE.
> *


I hear you man. That is fucked up. Kinda the situation I am in with housing. Hopefully all comes together in the end. These sleepless nights really make the next day hard. All work no play but I will work till either I die or my daughter is happy. Even though its rough I still get every meal as well as my girl and my daughter. 

Another thing, Cancer is a bitch. My mother is in horrible pain and she complains and says things about how she just be better off dead and I cant handle that shit, It will make a grown man cry..


I guess things just dont always go to your favor. All I can do is sit and hope my mother and Daughter get well soon. Thank you to everyone!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 6 2007, 12:04 AM~9386283
> *ORALE VATO-NOW BEFORE YALL TELL ME THE CARD DEBT WAS MY FAULT ILL LET YOU KNO THAT 35,000 TO 38,000 OF THAT DEBT WAS BECAUSE I GOT DIAGNOSED WITH TYPE 1 DIABETES IN 2003.WHEN I WENT TO THE HOSPITAL I COULDNT WALK AND MY BLOOD SUGAR WAS 904, FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNO I SHOULD BE DEAD. I SPENT THREE WEEKS IN THERE WITH IVS AND ALL SORTS OF OTHER SHIT ON MY BODY.MY WIFE HAD AWSOME CREDIT AND THATS WHAT WE HAD TO USE.
> 
> ANYWAYS 3WF I FEEL YA HOMIE. I WISH I HAD THE MONEY PERO ALL THAT I CAN GIVE YOU ARE MY BEST WISHES FOR YOU AND YOURS.
> ...


Thanks for the comment on my daughter homie. And thanks for the wishes. I know all about Diabete's bro, My grandpa struggles every day with it. He has sugar and when his blood sugar is low, He gets real fucked up. 66 y.o. and fallin down... There is actually something about this that pisses me off. I wont get into that right now because its another deal but I feel for you man. Diabete's is a bitch too.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 6 2007, 12:05 AM~9386290
> *I hear you man. That is fucked up. Kinda the situation I am in with housing. Hopefully all comes together in the end. These sleepless nights really make the next day hard. All work no play but I will work till either I die or my daughter is happy. Even though its rough I still get every meal as well as my girl and my daughter.
> 
> Another thing, Cancer is a bitch. My mother is in horrible pain and she complains and says things about how she just be better off dead and I cant handle that shit, It will make a grown man cry..
> ...


ORALE VATO-IT WILL HOMIE JUST KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DOIN.
Another thing, Cancer is a bitch
YES IT IS HOMIE MY MOTHER IN LAW HAS HAD IT THREE TIMES, SHE NO LONGER HAS HER BREASTS AND HER LEFT ARM IS LIKE FOUR TIMES THE SIZE OF HER RIGHT ONE. THE LIKELYHOOD OF MY WIFE GETTIN IT IS VERY GREAT SO THAT IS SOMTHIN I DONT LOOK FORWARD TO.

IM SURE THAT YOUR MOM AND DAUGHTER LOVE YOU VERY MUCH AND ARE HAPPY WITH WHAT YOU ARE ABLE TO GIVE THEM...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks man, Same here with my mom. Lost her left breast already they fear it may have spread to the right one, In all due time I hope it will work out. I aint got a problem with bustin my ass but makin ends meet after a 80 hour week and you still are strugglin to make shit work is what sucks.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

bump for the homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 6 2007, 01:11 PM~9389424
> *bump for the homie! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, The rest of whats left can be had for 80.00 

Ford Expedition Kit untouched
1/20th scale ford Explorer kit untouched

Monster Primo 24 Inch Hoppin Hydros rims
Monster Tiki 24 Inch Hoppin Hydros Rims
Monster BLVD 24 Inch Hoppin Hydros Rims
2 sets of Hoppin Hydros Baby D's and low Pro Tires
Set of green spokes with new in the package hoppin hydros bomb style old style white walls
3 other set of Chrome spokes same as baby D's w. baby D tires
Built Models

Slammed Ford Dually (Front tires need to be put on)
87 Cutlass on D's
1997 Ford Excursion laid out on 24s
1995 Chevy blazer laid out on 24s


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 6 2007, 03:51 PM~9389747
> *Thanks man, The rest of whats left can be had for 80.00
> 
> Ford Expedition Kit untouched
> ...


pm me ill get whats left.hoping everything works out.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

payment sent.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. Will go out tommorow if I can get away from work.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you can ship mine then too :biggrin: 

payment went out today


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 6 2007, 01:51 PM~9389747
> *Thanks man, The rest of whats left can be had for 80.00
> 
> Ford Expedition Kit untouched
> ...



let me know how much


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

modelsbyroni already bought it


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

soo what all left becuz the stuff i want to buy is probly already gone..like the ps2 and the speakers and the dodge dakota..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: to slow homie. i think he got the speakers and ps2s and whatnot from phatras


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2007, 05:38 PM~9391589
> *:biggrin: to slow homie. i think he got the speakers and ps2s and whatnot from phatras
> *


You sir are correct


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what do u got left u still got the cutty


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE SPEAKERS and the ps2..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

phatras has em for $2 bucks a pair for the speakers i beilieve and $2 each for the PS2s


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Everything was sold so far. Thanks to Roni, Spike Kid and Linc. Thanks homies!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob homie,glad i could help :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 7 2007, 11:04 AM~9397567
> *Everything was sold so far. Thanks to Roni, Spike Kid and Linc. Thanks homies!
> *


awwww fuey :uh: :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2007, 01:59 PM~9398754
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

My first posts is all back up forsale...... Linc's paypal didnt go into the account and I leave at 5:30 in the morning.... Let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you get my cash yet??


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how much for the 87 cutty homie and and all the hjoppin hydros baby d's


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

No, Hopin it comes on Monday...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight ya you should get it tomorrow then


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

The cutty is sold..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 9 2007, 07:09 PM~9412611
> *My first posts is all back up forsale...... Linc's paypal didnt go into the account and I leave at 5:30 in the morning.... Let me know if anyone wants it.
> *


wo wo wo, back the truck up! trying it again bro!
i already told you that in a pm!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 9 2007, 10:12 PM~9414293
> *wo wo wo,  back the truck up!  trying it again bro!
> i already told you that in a pm!
> *


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Spike, My mail came today and still nothing


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hmmmmm maybe tomorrow :dunno: you should be gettin it soon


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

whats avaliable? i have paypal


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

300 shipped has been the offer from Linc and Dr. Nitrus on the first lot after shipping and paypal fee's. i m on my sidekick or i would copy the first post.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

spike i cant ship till probally friday or so when i get back. today is my daughters surgery at 7 and I will find out in the morning what has been causing all this shit. Thanks everyone


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Good Luck homie It will be alright


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 10 2007, 02:23 PM~9419042
> *Good Luck homie It will be alright
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 04:19 PM~9419021
> *spike i cant ship till probally friday or so when i get back. today is my daughters surgery at 7 and I will find out in the morning what has been causing all this shit. Thanks everyone
> *


ight thats cool man,take care of your fam 1st


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob homie. as long as you dont jip me were all good lol.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hang in there homie
I hope your daughter is ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 02:19 PM~9419021
> *spike i cant ship till probally friday or so when i get back. today is my daughters surgery at 7 and I will find out in the morning what has been causing all this shit. Thanks everyone
> *


ORALE VATO-BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER HOMIE, HOPE YOU FIND OUT WHAT GOIN ON SO YOU CAN GET HER FEELIN WELL AGAIN.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I wish you and your Family the best..... G/L homie!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 10 2007, 09:10 PM~9422345
> *I wish you and your Family the best.....  G/L homie!!!
> *


x2, keep your head up...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone. They did her surgery today to put the tube in her so she could keep food down. She has a rare blood disease.. Its killing me to type this right now.. sorry to vent on here about. Her disease is her white blood cells think that food is a sickness and it attacks the food and makes her throw up. She is small for a baby her age the doctor said its a very rare disease and has been no full answers as to what are some things we can do. Childrens hospital in Phili is where they specialize in this and are looking for cures every day. If that didnt kill me, My mom walked into the hospital room today after shaving her head from chemo because her hair fell out. On top of all this, I was headed to St Cloud and I blew a fuckin tire and spent 230.00 at a repair shop that I totally did not have. I'd like to thank everyone on here though, You guys have been great with the wishes. Thanks homies!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i hope they can at least find somethin to help her out better. i hope your luck gets better homie


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro. I am trying to do all I can and so are they. They have had other cases of this disease but nothing has helped out... Thank you to everyone who has bought something or has had us in there prayers.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

UPDATE: Alright... This is the first time in the last couple days I could sit out in the guest room and have a few minutes to my self. I am trying my hardest to keep myself together but it seems everything is getting worse. I hate to vent on here but where I live I really dont know anyone and no one could give a shit. I am in a big problem here and we are going to be setting up a fund soon. Reason being, I am highly in debt already and these hospital bills will be wayy up in price. I have upwards of 8,000 from the days she has been here. Constant medical needs after the surgery and to watch her lay in the bed and me do nothing about it.... It really sucks... My girlfriend wanted me to give all of you a thanks from her for all the wishes and prayers you guys have given. It really helped me out only being here for a month maybe and to have this many people care really makes it feel good to be a part of here. My daughter would thank you if she knew what was going on. I feel I cant do much for her and I am beginning to fall apart. She has a blood disease which attacks her kidneys and organs. I will post a update as I hear from the surgeon in 15 mins.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

keep ya head up homie,itll take time but everything will be ok. once you joined here,you were family lol. no one like hearin when one of there homies is having a hard time. were all here for you n your fam and hope for the best


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-KEEP FAITH HOMIE EVERYTHING WILL TURN OUT OK, DONT TRIP BOUT VENTIN OUT ON HERE HOMIE, ALOT OF US ARE HERE TO LISTEN AND MANY OF US HAVE BEEN IN THE SAME BOAT FINANCIAL WISE, PERO STAY STRONG FOR YOUR IMEDIATE FAMILIA HOMIE, YA KNO YOU AINT GOT NOTHIN BUT LOVE FROM ALL OF US HERE ON L-I-L.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for all the wishes homies, i try to keep my head up as much as i can... Thanks homies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro u have to be strong and be positive everything will be alright it just takes 
time. be patient everthing will work its self out just think positive don't doubt ur self or u'll fall apart. be strong homie for u ur family and specialy ur lil girl who really needs u right now. dont worry about the bill that should be the last thing on ur mind everything will be alright just stay postive u'll see.just keep us posted



let us know when we can start to donate homie  

keep ur head up homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

You shouldnt say you cant do anything about the situation because you already are
you are giving up your stuff, you are getting a fund going, and you are with her

who gives a fuck about bills, worry about her thats whats most important right now

they cant deny her treatment if you cant pay, if im not mistaken a hospital has to treat a patient regardless if they can pay or not....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks homies, I am still going strong. Hoping for everything to go right. She was awake for a little bit today but all she could do was cry  A couple of my car club buddies showed up to the hospital which really made it easier to see other people take time to come visit. The funding will be open soon. I am gonna open a paypal account for this but money orders will be also accepted. If anyone is interested, I AM NOT ASKING FOR MONEY. If you feel from the kindness of your heart I would greatly appreciate it. Until the fund opens, I will use my regular paypal account. If anyone would like to. You can PM me my address. If you send paypal. Please just put LIL in the subject because I use my aunts account till I open one for my daughters cause. I finally thought, Fuck it. Bills are gonna come but it is all good because bills are just money. I got a steady income and I am gonna do whatever it takes to make my daughter healthy again. If you would like to Donate. Just put LIL in the subject line in paypal. She will know to give me the money. [email protected] is the current paypal addy. Thank you everyone!! It means a ton to me, my daughter and our family!


----------



## dee q (Oct 17, 2007)

dont worry my dude every thing gonna be ok ill keep u in my prayers and god wont put u in somthing he cant get u threw


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, I had to wipe the tears from my eyes after reading all of this post, and seeing her little pictures. I'm not afraid to let out my feelings.....

Bro, she is an angel, and she will get better in due time. I will pray for Her, your mother, and the rest of your family every night.

I have a kidney disease that no one can tell me why I have it. I'm 26 with 2 small children, and can't work anymore. I'm on dialysis 3 times a week for 4.5 hours each time. Nothing but getting 2 huge needles stuck in my arm, and draining my blood out through a filter and cleaning it. This has been a huge breaking point in my life. There are alot of times I want to give up, but I still keep holding on. Its very hard for me to do any of these hobbies anymore either , when I dont even really make enough to survive half the time. My disease is irreversible, so I'll be on dialysis till I get a transplant, or......well.........die!

Like I said before, dont give up brother. The good lord is watching over you. The old saying is that everything gets worse before it gets better. It sounds like things will start to go uphill for you now. Unfortunately for me, its been almost 2 years and I'm still having bad luck. I wish more than anything right now I could send you some money, but unfortunately I cant. I can however give you my good wishes and prayers every night before I lay to sleep. I will see what I can do around here to round up something for you and your family. In my prayers.......

David Brockman


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope everything goes well with her, my daughter is 1 1/2 and i don't 
know what i would do if anything happened to her....Be strong for her and keep your head up high...I'll keep her and your family in my prayers.

Im sorry i can't offer any money right now, but will try and do so as soon as i get some cash.....Every little bit helps...

Hope everything goes well.....

Rudy Piña


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Green thanks for the kind words man. And I appreciate it very much. I am sorry to hear about your disease and hopefully someone can find you a cure man. I am used to that saying though, Everything has to get worse before it gets better. 

Aztek thanks bro, I appreciate it. Wishes can do more than the cash can man! Thank you


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope at some point things start to look up! Now my mother has informed me we have a letter saying our payment has been late for 3 months on the truck. I have had my trucks up for sale and what really sucks, No one has had any bites on them. My black escalade truck is up for sale for 12,000 cash! I paid that for the truck b4 any of the damn parts... I am getting frustrated, Being there for my daughter is my top priority but I am falling in this whole... Homiez, I hope you guys dont look at this as a big crying feel bad for me post. Its just a struggle that shows LIFE IS NOT FAIR! I am 20 y.o. and I tell you what, For a 20 year old...This shit is to much.. I feel like my body is just crushing inside. I havent slept in 4 days except for the little cat naps that last a hour or two a day. I have tried to comfort my girlfriend but I realize how hard it is on her. We got word from the doctor they would like Kayden to visit the Philadelphia Child Care center for some further attention. There has been no real cure to this disease and I guess what tears me up the most is... I think on this every night, Wondering.... Will my child ever be able to do things other kids do? Is she gonna think it was somethign I did when she is older. I just wonder why me? Why my daughter? Not that I ever wish this upon anyone but I hope its true what they say. "god wouldnt put you threw anything he cant get you out of". It kills me to watch this happen... I have gotten a donation from one member on LIL of 75.00 and I dont know who it was from but I really appreciate it and so does my daughter. Anyone who sends a donation please send me your address in PM so I can ship ya out a little something soon. Thank you!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

keep your head up bro! You are only 20 years old! Sometimes we have to sacrifice things in life for those we love the most. The things you are sacrificing, are amterial! Those things you can get back! You are sacrificing those material things for somthing more importatnt, your daughter! When she pulls through this and gets a little older, she will thankyou! And you too will realise, it was worth it! When she pulls through this, you can then begin to regain all that you have lost. Sure it sucks now, but think of the rewards later in life. She will be proud of you for giving up the things you cherish, for her! Your doing the right thing and you are young enough to get back what you've given! Stay positive and you'll be okay!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro, I hear ya on all them things. Hoping someone buys these trucks soon!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOMIE, I HAVE 4 BOYS AND LOVE THEM TO DEATH. I DID A LITTLE RESEARCH AND FOUND THAT THIS ORGANIZATION CAN HELP YOU OUT. PLEASE CHECK IT OUT AND GIVE THEM A CALL. http://www.stjude.org/stjude/v/index.jsp?v...0000e2015acRCRD

ROBERTO (beto) ORDONEZ JR.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for that link beto. Thanks alot man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

bump for a brother in need in the giving time of year!  :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for keepin it at the top homie!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PLEASE CHECK THIS WEBSITE TO THE SHRINERS HOSPITALS. THERE IS ONE IN TWIN CITIES. THEY CAN PROVIDE LOTS OF HELP. THEY HAVE HELPED MANY FAMILIES AND DO NOT WORRY IF YOU HAVE INSURANCE OR NOT.

http://www.shrinershq.org/Hospitals/Twin_Cities/

HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Beto......your a good guy.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 18 2007, 08:33 AM~9476200
> *Beto......your a good guy.
> *


THANK YOU, KIDS FIRST BEFORE THE HOBBY.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 18 2007, 10:33 AM~9476200
> *Beto......your a good guy.
> *



X-2


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you beto! I really appreciate it. Your a good man bro


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 18 2007, 10:40 AM~9476544
> *THANK YOU, KIDS FIRST BEFORE THE HOBBY.
> *



AMEN!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone who has bumped this topic up. Unfortunately we wont be having christmas this year. We will spend it, Trying to keep fighting this cause. The thing is, It just hit so hard. The doctor we seen in Madison WI told us that it was nothing that could fear for her.. Now this doctor is telling us its life threatening. I have been havin laying around this hospital room. My uncle sent me 2500 so I could rent this little hotel room down the road from where I am staying. Unfortunately I am flat broke with not being able to work, Really sucks.... When I say broke, Litterally have to scrape change to buy a snickers bar from the candy machine. I am trying to get back to work so by the time she gets out of here I can have atleast a few presents for her.... This has been a hell of a last few weeks for me..... Emotionally, Psyically and mentally. I have been built up like she would come home, Then torn down this morning when I hear she is gonna be in here for atleast 2 more weeks. I guess thats what ya gotta do. This hospital has given us great service and help threw out. We get to shower here, Clean were made a great meal every morning and at lunch and dinner. I cant tell you how much I thank the people who have sent money to Kayden so far. ITS GREATLY APPRECIATED! We have recieved about 150.00 and the $$ is going towards her. Thank you everyone!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

i feel for you bro if i had the extra id send it to ya hope the holiday time can bring you the blessings man


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Dont read the model section alot but read this topic. TTT For the homie and his lil girl. Hope all is good


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how -all are there but it was sanded down


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 22 2007, 12:35 PM~9508218
> *how much for the  Chevy Blazer Promo that all are there but it was sanded down
> *


errthings been sold homie...but you can still donate to a homie in need


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 22 2007, 10:35 AM~9508218
> *how much for the  Chevy Blazer Promo that all are there but it was sanded down
> *


yup! its sold! to me! and dude still needs alittle help so give a little to help his little one in need! Its all about the kids and she needs our help! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

HERE IS FOR ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO THE HOMIE IN NEED!!!  



> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 14 2007, 12:00 PM~9452591
> *If you would like to Donate. Just put LIL in the subject line in paypal. She will know to give me the money. [email protected] is the current paypal addy. Thank you everyone!! It means a ton to me, my daughter and our family!
> *


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you brotha's very much! Both of your items will be shipped on Monday hopefully! Thank you !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob mayne. tryin to get the work our for ya. i know dubleduces wants to donate some to ya but i think hes broke


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 22 2007, 04:24 PM~9509892
> *Thank you brotha's very much! Both of your items will be shipped on Monday hopefully! Thank you !
> *


anytime man! its for a great cause, a little girl in need! come on guys, help a brother and his daughter in need out at christmas time! show some love! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 22 2007, 11:35 AM~9508218
> *how much for the  Chevy Blazer Promo that all are there but it was sanded down
> *


Hey if you want a blazer promo I have a few.. 3wheelin got his from me.. if you want one its 15 shipped payable to 3wheelin and ill send it out.. Let me know if ya want it.. 


wish I could help you out more by sending some cash or something but shits tight oer here to.. If he wants that blazer from me the money will all go to you. If theres anything else I can do man hit me up..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 22 2007, 10:48 PM~9511205
> *Hey if you want a blazer promo I have a few.. 3wheelin got his from me.. if you want one its 15 shipped payable to 3wheelin and ill send it out.. Let me know if ya want it..
> wish I could help you out more by sending some cash or something but shits tight oer here to.. If he wants that blazer from me the money will all go to you. If theres anything else I can do man hit me up..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 22 2007, 08:48 PM~9511205
> *Hey if you want a blazer promo I have a few.. 3wheelin got his from me.. if you want one its 15 shipped payable to 3wheelin and ill send it out.. Let me know if ya want it..
> wish I could help you out more by sending some cash or something but shits tight oer here to.. If he wants that blazer from me the money will all go to you. If theres anything else I can do man hit me up..
> *


Thanks bro, It really means alot!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

can i send cash


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 23 2007, 10:33 AM~9513861
> *can i send cash
> *


Can I?! stupid question! Of coarse you can! the question you should have asked, "where do I send cash?"


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where do i send it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i sold my 67 for this so ill donate some thing i have 15


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 23 2007, 10:42 AM~9513917
> *i sold my 67 for this so ill donate some thing  i have 15
> *


look at the last page i think his paypal addy is on there! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

for the ones that wanna send homie some cash.  

brandon brown
1012 summit ave
st paul park MN 55071


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

for those who want to contribute, his paypal is : [email protected]
you need to put lil as topic as the paypal acct. belongs to his aunt. She will know to give him the $$ if the topic says lil!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, Thanks guys! You guys are awesome and I really appreciate this! You guys are helping out alot. Thanks to you guys. I will have to find a way to repay you guys!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, Thanks guys! You guys are awesome and I really appreciate this! You guys are helping out alot. Thanks to you guys. I will have to find a way to repay you guys!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, Thanks guys! You guys are awesome and I really appreciate this! You guys are helping out alot. Thanks to you guys. I will have to find a way to repay you guys!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

We may be able to leave the hospital in a week from tommorow morning. Hopefully we can, We did not have a christmas this year but much of the family has come up to visit and drop off gifts and see kayden which she was really happy.. Thanks for the donations from a couple members on here. In 3 weeks we are to go to philly to undergo serious surgery to try to help the cure.

I just had a few moments free and wanted to thank everyone! 

Thank you to everyone on here who has helped. And thank you Old Low N Slo for the kit bro. It really means alot!  

If anyone else has anything for models for cheap so I can try to rebuild my collection please let me know. Donations/cheap is what I am looking for. I dont mean to sound poor but, I have really not much cash and I would like to keep building as when I do it takes my mind off the life and makes it go much easier. Thank you everyone! I am looking for paints, supplies, rims, kits etc. Thank you


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie i tell you what, after i get the dak n shit,ill send ya that s-dime free of charge. i also found a windshield for it,not the best but at least it has one


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY HOMIE I GOT A 64 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ISSUE I THINK, ITS NOT MUCH BUT IF U WANT IT IT'S YOUR I JUST NEED UR ADDY. I'LL LOOK INTO MY STASH 2 C WUT I GOT SO DONT WORRY. EVERYTHING'S GONNA BE OK. HOPE UR LIL ONE GETS BETTER. I DON'T KNOW WUT HER ILLNESS IS BUT WUTEVER IT IS GOD WILL MAKE IT GO AWAY U JUST HAVE TO HAVE FAITH.GOD BLESS U AND UR FAMILY BRO.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 25 2007, 06:34 PM~9529369
> *Thanks bro
> *


no prob man. hopefully youll get better use out of it then i ever will lol


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you guys and thank you road dogg! I really appreciate the help and love people show on here. Its great!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

3wheelin, you got a PM!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey bro. For some reason my PM's wont let me respond. I will be home hopefully by the weekend to ship your stuff.... Everything has been so hectic and we might be going to Philly earlier than we expected!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:scrutinize: not sent yet? hmm.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 07:05 PM~9545409
> *:scrutinize: not sent yet? hmm.....
> *


 :dunno: guess not. :tears: hope soon though. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

me 2!? :ugh:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:ugh: :scrutinize:

thats 3 people now! hope your good on your word buddy! 
"A man is only as good as his word."

A wise man once said.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

it will be coming... dont worry about that. I have a child who is fighting a disease but it will be coming..... If you want since its a big deal I will borrow cash to do a refund.. Either way, I got problems in my life and I will be sending it out.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

it will be coming... dont worry about that. I have a child who is fighting a disease but it will be coming..... If you want since its a big deal I will borrow cash to do a refund.. Either way, I got problems in my life and I will be sending it out.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 07:52 PM~9545774
> *it will be coming... dont worry about that. I have a child who is fighting a disease but it will be coming..... If you want since its a big deal I will borrow cash to do a refund.. Either way, I got problems in my life and I will be sending it out.
> *


I dont want my cash back, i want the stuff i paid for. I have already paid 2 penalties as well as a paypal fee on you end! I dont want the cash back unless you dont have what you promised. I followed through with my end of the deal, now its your turn, and when you do, your name will earn respect. Not only from me, but everyone here that see's you followed through with your end of the deal. Good feed back is your best friend here, with out it, you have nothing. "A man is only as good as his word."


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 04:52 PM~9545774
> *it will be coming... dont worry about that. I have a child who is fighting a disease but it will be coming..... If you want since its a big deal I will borrow cash to do a refund.. Either way, I got problems in my life and I will be sending it out.
> *


whats the name of the disease?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9545903
> *I dont want my cash back, i want the stuff i paid for.  I have already paid 2 penalties as well as a paypal fee on you end!  I dont want the cash back unless you dont have what you promised.  I followed through with my end of the deal, now its your turn, and when you do, your name will earn respect.  Not only from me, but everyone here that see's you followed through with your end of the deal.  Good feed back is your best friend here, with out it, you have nothing.  "A man is only as good as his word."
> *


I agree with linc...You shouldnt sell anything that you are not prepared to send out. You are still finding time to ask for free/cheap models. And these guys don't have their items yet. 

No one is saying anything about your personal life. Buisness is buisness.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 27 2007, 08:23 PM~9546003
> *I agree with linc...You shouldnt sell anything that you are not prepared to send out. You are still finding time to ask for free/cheap models. And these guys don't have their items yet.
> 
> No one is saying anything about your personal life. Buisness is buisness.
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 27 2007, 09:29 PM~9545597
> *me 2!? :ugh:
> *


and im the 3rd


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 27 2007, 09:23 PM~9546003
> *I agree with linc...You shouldnt sell anything that you are not prepared to send out. You are still finding time to ask for free/cheap models. And these guys don't have their items yet.
> 
> No one is saying anything about your personal life. Buisness is buisness.
> *


*COUGH* cosigned *COUGH*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 27 2007, 08:48 PM~9546242
> **COUGH* cosigned *COUGH*
> *


 :uh: what?! :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2007, 09:51 PM~9546276
> *:uh: what?! :dunno:
> *


i was agreeing with 87burb


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 27 2007, 08:58 PM~9546353
> *i was agreeing with 87burb
> *


aaahhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2007, 06:00 PM~9546381
> *aaahhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


u got it now eh?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 09:06 PM~9546435
> *u got it now eh?
> *


haha! yeah, little slow with that one! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

(651) 459-9573


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

QUOTE
hey man, when do you figure you'll have my things shipped? No dis respect to you, i understand if you have problems to deal with, but it would be nice if you notifyed my self and the others who purchased something from you to let us know when you plan to ship and if there are any delays in shipping. notification goes along way my friend. Its been 2 weeks since i paid you, and not a word from you, do you see where my concern is coming from? As i said in your thread, i dont want the moneyt back, i want what i paid for. So, whats up? When will you have these things shipped?

Linc.


I will send everyones stuff monday and u should have it by Thurs.


No notification of shipment yet, and no tracking # as of yet. it tuesday today!? :scrutinize:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes sir and he aint been back here since the 29th! :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hno: im gettin worried


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 11:13 PM~9584962
> *hno: im gettin worried
> *


i am already past that point! :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

uh oh


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Still nothing?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh boy, ty whats that number again?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 04:32 AM~9578912
> *(651) 459-9573
> *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:32 AM~9578912
> *(651) 459-9573
> *


whos number is this anyway?! :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

your homie who owes you.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 anyone call him yet?! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 08:17 PM~9590627
> *whos number is this anyway?! :dunno:
> *


brandons, 3wheelin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 09:01 PM~9591001
> *:0 anyone call him yet?! :biggrin:
> *


hearse did on new years at like 3am, no one answered lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 09:03 PM~9591027
> *hearse did on new years at like 3am,no one answered lol
> *


i prolly thought it was one of us callin bout are shit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: nows the time to give em a call tho. someones awake or there at this hour


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 07:12 PM~9591115
> *:dunno: nows the time to give em a call tho. someones awake or there at this hour
> *


i'd call if i had a phone!!LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 09:19 PM~9591172
> *i'd call if i had a phone!!LOL! :biggrin:
> *


lol, id call if i spent some money, but i didnt, hearse might call again


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 07:19 PM~9591172
> *i'd call if i had a phone!!LOL! :biggrin:
> *


no answer homie. If anyone did answer I was just gonna ask for "steve" say i had the wrong # then let you guys know, lol. but no answer.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 07:22 PM~9591194
> *no answer homie. If anyone did answer I was just gonna ask for "steve" say i had the wrong # then let you guys know, lol. but no answer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats awsome!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

he's either not bs'n about bein at the hospital or not answering calls he dont know cuz hes on here checkin shit out under guests or ninja mode or even a new account :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i just got an answer, sounded like a younger guy in his 20's, not old like a 50 yr old man, lol or young like when i called monte


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i asked for jason, he said "ummmm nooo"


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 09:25 PM~9591230
> *he's either not bs'n about bein at the hospital or not answering calls he dont know cuz hes on here checkin shit out under guests or ninja mode or even a new account :dunno:
> *


hmmmmmm anyone know if he has a cell??? :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think he knows whats up! he was on here eveyday on his mobile checking and buying shit so he's lurking somewhere undercover! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 09:28 PM~9591277
> *i think he knows whats up!  he was on here eveyday on his mobile checking and buying shit so he's lurking somewhere undercover!  :angry:
> *


i just got an answer, sounded like a younger guy in his 20's, not old like a 50 yr old man, lol or young like when i called monte


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

somethins not right here


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i let it ring like 8 times, lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

feb, 21 1987 is his posted birthday in his signature when you click on it so yeah, hes 20!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 07:21 PM~9591181
> *lol, id call if i spent some money, but i didnt, hearse might call again
> *


hearse will call again i am the LIL COLLECTIONS DEPT.......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 07:33 PM~9591355
> *hearse will call again i am the LIL COLLECTIONS DEPT.......
> *


you da man! do your thang bro! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 09:33 PM~9591355
> *hearse will call again i am the LIL COLLECTIONS DEPT.......
> *


just let it ring, he'll answer

hes prolyl wonderin why hes gettin call after call, lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mademan, low4oshow, spikekid999
:uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 09:33 PM~9591355
> *hearse will call again i am the LIL COLLECTIONS DEPT.......
> *


 :roflmao: do it up homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 09:33 PM~9591355
> *hearse will call again i am the LIL COLLECTIONS DEPT.......
> *


 :roflmao: do it up homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 09:35 PM~9591386
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mademan, low4oshow, spikekid999
> :uh:
> *


i know thats ty being a ninja lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WHOEVER ANSWERED WAS PISSED........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the guests, whats that fool hangin around in here for so long :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 09:39 PM~9591447
> *WHOEVER ANSWERED WAS PISSED........
> *


what he say


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 09:39 PM~9591447
> *WHOEVER ANSWERED WAS PISSED........
> *


he knows were on to him


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

STOP...... FUCK.........SHIT.....MOTHERFUCKER.........HUNG UP....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

he's a mini trucker, all his tats are mini truck shit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

where you gettin all this info on him ty??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

low life is right.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 09:48 PM~9591562
> *low life is right.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what kinda stuff would models be concidered?! antiques/collectables? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.mnfbody.com/member.php?u=670


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 09:54 PM~9591635
> *what kinda stuff would models be concidered?! antiques/collectables? :dunno:
> *


id say collectables


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ive had a strange feelin from the start about this guy. thas y i was tryin to buy shit from linc instead of him. i dont trust any1 whos been on here a week and starts tryin to sell shit SUPER cheap, talkin bout how bad they need the money for 1 reason or another....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.mnfbody.com/showthread.php?p=173365#post173365

notice he doesnt say anythingbout his daughter


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

his email, [email protected]


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 2 2008, 07:58 PM~9591667
> *ive had a strange feelin from the start about this guy. thas y i was tryin to buy shit from linc instead of him. i dont trust any1 whos been on here a week and starts tryin to sell shit SUPER cheap, talkin bout how bad they need the money for 1 reason or another....
> *


new member just signed up- ronsportin. only active in the modelsection.

also decatureforlife ( or something like that) just signed up a few days ago, but hast made any posts. only active in the modelsection


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

found another number he posted
651-329-1941


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

he's also got this email

[email protected]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.mnfbody.com/showthread.php?t=15080
uhhh yea, bs.. u think he really has this much,lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 04:32 AM~9578912
> *(651) 459-9573
> *


its his number for sure.. now start askin for ur shit :biggrin: 

2Fast4uSS 2Fast4uSS is offline
Looking Again...

Join Date: Mar 2005
Location: St Paul Park
Posts: 478
Send a message via AIM to 2Fast4uSS
Im open anytime. You willing to come to my house to just pick them up? I live in st paul park mn. You can call me 651 459 9573. Thats my house phone. So let me know either way. Thanks!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Linc, did you file a paypal dispute yet?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: spikekid999, richie562, mademan, 8-Ball, southside groovin, BODINE, 1ofaknd

everyones gettin in here see wtf's up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

not lookin good:
http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84788


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2153165


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sonofabitch!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

LINC , heres what youve got to do. take down the links that ty is posting and since you dont have a phone, so somewhere where you can get ahold of the police in st. paul park( where he lives) tell them about it, and file for mail fraud asap.

I had to do this with a fool once, when hes looking at serious fraud/felony charges he will straighten up real quick.

the police will pay him a nice visit.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 2 2008, 08:09 PM~9591807
> *Linc, did you file a paypal dispute yet?
> *


 :thumbsup: just did today cause for some reason, it wouldnt let me do it at work! But yeah did it mins ago! :biggrin: hope that helps him ship faster!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 10:16 PM~9591879
> *LINC , heres what youve got to do. take down the links that ty is posting and since you dont have a phone, so somewhere where you can get ahold of the police in st. paul park( where he lives) tell them about it, and file for mail fraud asap.
> 
> I had to do this with a fool once, when hes looking at serious fraud/felony charges he will straighten up real quick.
> ...


He paid with paypal, all he has to do is file a dispute, if this cat can't provide a tracking number for the stuff, they will yank the money right out of his pocket.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the 2 last links i posted were sayin hes a scammer, the first one he did scam someone, the second one, said he was banned on 2 or 3 other sites for scamming..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 10:17 PM~9591891
> *:thumbsup: just did today cause for some reason, it wouldnt let me do it at work!  But yeah did it mins ago! :biggrin: hope that helps him ship faster!
> *


yea, if not, at least you'll get your money back and his account will get frozen


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 2 2008, 08:18 PM~9591895
> *He paid with paypal, all he has to do is file a dispute, if this cat can't provide a tracking number for the stuff, they will yank the money right out of his pocket.
> *


...only if the money is still in his account. if he has withdrawn it to his actuall bank account there is nothing they can do ( i went through all this a little over a year ago, unless its changed)

id still file mail fraud charges.
im getting the link to the forms off another forum right now :biggrin:
smarten this MOFO up once and for all/


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 10:21 PM~9591910
> *...only if the money is still in his account. if he has withdrawn it to his actuall bank account there is nothing they can do ( i went through all this a little over a year ago, unless its changed)
> 
> id still file mail fraud charges.
> ...


it's changed since a year ago. They can and do take it directly from your bank account, and will overdraw it if possible. I've done it to a few people before


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yep, they just draw his account neg and dont give any money back until its put back into his account..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

here is link to the USPS postal mail fraud form. it will come up and say there is a certificate error on the site, ...click "continue to site" it will take you right to it. nail this scum to the wall. stealing and being a prick is oe thing (not cool at all) but bringing an innocent child into this is what pisses me off.

USPS mail fraud forms


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

just blow his phone up all night for the hell of it :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 10:24 PM~9591945
> *here is  link to the USPS postal mail fraud form. it will come up and say there is a certificate error on the site, ...click "continue to site" it will take you right to it. nail this scum to the wall. stealing and being a prick is oe thing (not cool at all) but bringing an innocent child into this is what pisses me off.
> 
> USPS mail fraud forms
> *


even tho he prolly dont have a kid :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 08:21 PM~9591910
> *...only if the money is still in his account. if he has withdrawn it to his actuall bank account there is nothing they can do ( i went through all this a little over a year ago, unless its changed)
> 
> id still file mail fraud charges.
> ...


i went through it 4 months ago , paypal didnt do shit FUCK PAYPAL.....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

how many ppl DONATED money to this cat?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

651 459 9573


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

FUCK and theres nothing i can do either. i dont have paypal and i sent him cash. FUCK IM FUCKIN STUPID :banghead:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 10:26 PM~9591977
> *FUCK and theres nothing i can do either. i dont have paypal and i sent him cash. FUCK IM FUCKIN STUPID  :banghead:
> *


thats why u never send cash, lol.. i would of scammed ur ass too :biggrin: naa j/k


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW, GOOD THING I DID HOURS OF RESEARCH TO HELP HIM OUT AND NOT SEND MONEY LIKE I PROPERLY WOULD HAVE DONE. JUST DON'T KNOW NOW A DAYS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 08:26 PM~9591977
> *FUCK and theres nothing i can do either. i dont have paypal and i sent him cash. FUCK IM FUCKIN STUPID  :banghead:
> *


file here. 
Federal trade commission FTC beaurou of consumer protection
read the third red statement, online transaction.

nail this motherfucker.

when I get ripped off, i dont fuck around


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

what i dont understand is all u cats r smart enough to read the good seller/trader thread anytime you do biz with sum1 new and in most cases if the person you r dealing with has no feedback, you demand that they ship first. y was this guy any different?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 10:28 PM~9591998
> *file here.
> Federal trade commission FTC beaurou of consumer protection
> read the third red statement, online transaction.
> ...


thanks man ill do that right now


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 08:26 PM~9591977
> *FUCK and theres nothing i can do either. i dont have paypal and i sent him cash. FUCK IM FUCKIN STUPID  :banghead:
> *


i am sure all of us that donated or paid this guy for what ever he said he had feel alittle stupid, but we did nothing wrong! I am pissed also but being a fucktard like this guy, Karma's a bitch and it'll slap him in the face one day! what goes around comes around. this guy woll feel it soon enough if he's playin us like it seems!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 10:32 PM~9592041
> *i am sure all of us that donated or paid this guy for what ever he said he had feel alittle stupid, but we did nothing wrong!  I am pissed also but being a fucktard like this guy, Karma's a bitch and it'll slap him in the face one day!  what goes around comes around.  this guy woll feel it soon enough if he's playin us like it seems!
> *


im pretty pos he is.. by the little thats been pulled up it seems fishy enough to call a scam.. if u notice, each forum he gets on and sells, he makes a username to fit that forum.. rc forums (tubeframfreak, minimicrofreak), lowrider sites (3wheelinfleetwood), the rcaer car site (2fast4uss) etc...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

pretty sure this dude has purchased from my store in the past as well


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 2 2008, 10:36 PM~9592095
> *pretty sure this dude has purchased from my store in the past as well
> *


he came on here wantin to buy everything, around the time he scammed the dude for the 600 dollar rc car on the rc site.. than he turnes around with an excuse to try and sell what he bought, with the intent to not even send it out, just to make his money back, he also never posted pics either, on any site he listed shit for sale.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 2 2008, 09:36 PM~9592095
> *pretty sure this dude has purchased from my store in the past as well
> *





> *14.) 3 NIB Resin Navigation units from Phatras
> 15.) 6 NIB Resin smaller TV Screens
> 16.) 2 NIB Resin Playstation 2's
> 17.) 2 NIB Resin Large Flip Down TV's
> ...


ummm yeah...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 08:39 PM~9592125
> *he came on here wantin to buy everything, around the time he scammed the dude for the 600 dollar rc car on the rc site.. than he turnes around with an excuse to try and sell what he bought, with the intent to not even send it out, just to make his money back, he also never posted pics either, on any site he listed shit for sale.
> *


Damn, I'm getting depressed all up in here now. :tears: we've been had!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 09:39 PM~9592125
> *he came on here wantin to buy everything, around the time he scammed the dude for the 600 dollar rc car on the rc site.. than he turnes around with an excuse to try and sell what he bought, with the intent to not even send it out, just to make his money back, he also never posted pics either, on any site he listed shit for sale.
> *


sounds about right...

i had a theory that he bought all that shit and his wife got mad so he tried to flip the shit and make a little money back but that was b4 i knew about all the shit he pulled on the other forums...

and another thing.... even IF his daughter is in the hospital, and hes up there every waking second of the day with her, it only takes 5 minutes to jump on here and let ppl know whats goin on and y u havent shipped yet. hell anytime beto or mini or any1 is gonna be a little late shipping shit out, they get on here and let every1 know how busy theyve been and when they plan to ship. y cant he....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 10:41 PM~9592145
> *Damn, I'm getting depressed all up in here now. :tears: we've been had!
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 09:41 PM~9592145
> *Damn, I'm getting depressed all up in here now. :tears: we've been had!
> *


lesson learned hopefully....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

who all bought from him and whats the ammount of the total paid to this fool :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i paid $70 to him


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 08:46 PM~9592202
> *who all bought from him and whats the ammount of the total paid to this fool :dunno:
> *


haha! i did! and i paid $300 shipped not including the 2 fee's i have paid paypal now cause he didnt except in time once and anouther gave me the wrong paypal addy so i had to pay a cancelation fee! I am in for $350 total!! :angry: 


Next time you see this (3wheelinfleetwood) send me my shit in good order or give us our cash back!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 2 2008, 10:46 PM~9592195
> *lesson learned hopefully....
> *


yes :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DOES ANYONE LIVE NEAR HIM?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 08:50 PM~9592250
> *haha! i did!  and i paid $300 shipped not including the 2 fee's i have paid paypal now cause he didnt except in time once and anouther gave me the wrong paypal addy so i had to pay a cancelation fee!  I am in for $350 total!! :angry:
> Next time you see this (3wheelinfleetwood)  send me my shit in good order or give us our cash back!
> *


[ROADTRIP!!!!
ive already got my boots on!!








:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 10:50 PM~9592250
> *haha! i did!  and i paid $300 shipped not including the 2 fee's i have paid paypal now cause he didnt except in time once and anouther gave me the wrong paypal addy so i had to pay a cancelation fee!  I am in for $350 total!! :angry:
> Next time you see this (3wheelinfleetwood)  send me my shit in good order or give us our cash back!
> *


x2. we want our shit mother fucker :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

370 total in just 2 people :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ryan, does he have another name on here that hes poppin up on :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 09:53 PM~9592282
> *SHIT KICKERS!!!!!*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 08:53 PM~9592282
> *[ROADTRIP!!!!
> ive already got my boots on!!
> 
> ...


thems some nice boots! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 08:58 PM~9592316
> *thems some nice boots! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


theyd be even nicer size 13.5 shoved knee deep in this guys skull


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 10:58 PM~9592316
> *thems some nice boots! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


u coulda had ya some


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

wow i am VERY sorry for you guys who baught shit from this motherfucker and i hope you guys get some of your money back i'm just glad i was broke at the time he was selling off his shit


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO HOMIE BOUGHT $279 INBUILT UPS AND PARTS OFF ME IN 2 DAYS......THIS AINT COOL WHAT HE'S DOING TO THE HOMIES.....I DONT WANT TO BE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT AT ALL BUT HERES SOME USEFULL INFO ON THIS CAT....HIS ADDY:
Brandon Brown
1012 Summit AVE
St Paul Park, MN
55071


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 2 2008, 11:03 PM~9592362
> *YO HOMIE BOUGHT $279 INBUILT UPS AND PARTS OFF ME IN 2 DAYS......THIS AINT COOL WHAT HE'S DOING TO THE HOMIES.....I DONT WANT TO BE IN THE MIDDLE OF IT AT ALL BUT HERES SOME USEFULL INFO ON THIS CAT....HIS ADDY:
> Brandon Brown
> 1012 Summit AVE
> ...


got that already, along with his phone numbers, emails, other sn's, and proof of scamming on other sites lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

id say, just make a topic and list each straight up person on here that isnt gonna fuck around and rob someone, than everyone just keep sales and trades and buying in the circle.. if a new member wants to earn their way in, they ship first.. end of story, thats the best way i see to do it :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 10:05 PM~9592388
> *id say, just make a topic and list each straight up person on here that isnt gonna fuck around and rob someone, than everyone just keep sales and trades and buying in the circle.. if a new member wants to earn their way in, they ship first.. end of story, thats the best way i see to do it :dunno:
> *


thats what i do i make new ones ship first, or if i seen someone has had problems in past i make them ship first also


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey ty what email do you think i should use on this complaint? i already got his addy and his phone # down on it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 11:07 PM~9592408
> *hey ty what email do you think i should use on this complaint? i already got his addy and his phone # down on it
> *


can u only use 1? if u can put more t han 1 put more.. if not use the one in his profile under his yahoomessenger.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think over 200 on internet fraud is a felony :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

in model section
22 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and *7 Anonymous Users*)
15 Members: BiggC, Domonator, spikekid999, lowvanman, T-bone15, mademan, orange candy M.C., southside groovin, BODINE, dubelduces, sanchostattoos, crxlowrider, Linc, ItalianStallion131, mista_gonzo


in the topic
10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 5 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: spikekid999, mademan, southside groovin, dubelduces, Linc

:0 hmmmmm


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 11:07 PM~9592422
> *can u only use 1? if u can put more t han 1 put more.. if not use the one in his profile under his yahoomessenger.
> *


ya i can only put one down. for the "company website" im gonna put down this thread


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 08:11 PM~9592455
> *in model section
> 22 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: BiggC, Domonator, spikekid999, lowvanman, T-bone15, mademan, orange candy M.C., southside groovin, BODINE, dubelduces, sanchostattoos, crxlowrider, Linc, ItalianStallion131, mista_gonzo
> ...


I AM SURE RYAN CAN TELL IF HE IS AN ANONYMOUS USER


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: dubelduces, CORE, mademan, southside groovin, Linc

u know ur lookin in here dont fuck these kind people over


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i just talked to his mom, she said she has cancer, call his cell phone and gave me his number
651-329-1941 and his name is brandon


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i told her to reason for everyone calling is because he is ripping people off online and everyones calling to get t heir money back before they file claims on him with the police.. she said, well call his number, and just talk with him. im really sick with cancer


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

he answers his cell than hangs right up :uh: what a jackass


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

dudes a flake, ive been callin blocked.. made u can try if u want 651-329-1941


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i just tryed callin and i got his answerin machine right away


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 11:21 PM~9592612
> *i just tryed callin and i got his answerin machine right away
> *


prolly shut his phone off.. if it was playin the kanye song, thats his ring tone 
"i, i go for mine, i gots ta shine"


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 09:19 PM~9592573
> *dudes a flake, ive been callin blocked.. made u can try if u want 651-329-1941
> *


he answered, and is blaring some kanye "good life" into the phone. then it cut to the answering machine. I left a message sayin that theres people on LIL wanting money back, to get on and straighen shit up before people go to the cops and postal fraud.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 08:19 PM~9592573
> *dudes a flake, ive been callin blocked.. made u can try if u want 651-329-1941
> *


GIVE THE POLICE HIS CELL PHONE NUMBER AND THEY CAN TRACK HIM DOWN.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya it played that for a short second and went to voice mail :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 11:22 PM~9592631
> *he answered, and is blaring some kanye "good life" into the phone. then it cut to the answering machine. I left a message sayin that theres people on LIL wanting money back, to get on and straighen shit up before people go to the cops and postal fraud.
> *


the kanye is his ring tone, if its goin to voice mail afterwards than hes rejectin the call


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i called and just music , then no voice mail, and it just hung up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2008, 11:23 PM~9592640
> *GIVE THE POLICE HIS CELL PHONE NUMBER AND THEY CAN TRACK HIM DOWN.
> *


or license plate numbers :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 09:22 PM~9592624
> *prolly shut his phone off.. if it was playin the kanye song, thats his ring tone
> "i, i go for mine, i gots ta shine"
> *


now throw ur hands up in the sky


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 2 2008, 11:24 PM~9592673
> *now throw ur hands up in the sky
> *


thats the one i got


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i have been e-mailing everyone of his e-mail accts i find under all of his screen names in this site and the others posted, e-mailed some friends about this up here in Canada and in the states all his info and they too will e-mail or call! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry to the ones he fucked...i kinda figered that it was a bunch of bull shit..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what are the screan names


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 2 2008, 09:42 PM~9592869
> *what are the screan names
> *


look back a few pages and you'll find the sites with them posted and some people have posted the names here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Frist off ! 


Sorry to anyone that feels they are being robbed ! This right here will turely hurt new sellers and buyers on LIL ! The honest guy always seems to be the 1 that suffers in things like this ! 

And as ture this or isn't i still pray that his little one is not really in danger and for his mom ! The woman is ill with cancer * so she said * and has to deal with her son being a fuck up and everyone bothering here to track him down ! 

Homie i was going to stay away from this cause i had no dealings with you but this is pure shady ! Down right fucked up to say the least ! 

I have a 4 yr old i take care of everyday ! there isn't a day go by my son isn't with me ! To think up a scam saying he is on his death bed to make a few buck's is stright heartless ! 

You used these guys that have a heart to help you out and you flaked ! WHAT A WASTE ! You ever hear of Karma ! When that shit turns your way you get what you asked for ! I hope nothing happens to your little one at any time in life but if it does now hope you feel real bad knowing that you brought it on her cause of your tricky ass ways !


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn, sorry to read that all you guys got fucked! Pretty sad to the person for doing this to everyone on here, talking bout your daughter being sick and shit. Remember bro, it will come back to you one day.......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 10:52 PM~9592978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what website is that :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 10:52 PM~9592978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH SHIT ! BIGGS got the eye in the sky at hand ! LOL !


Becafeful what you do on the net ! We have ways to find you !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

yea for realz Biggs?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BODINE, Waco, Linc, 8-Ball, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, dubelduces, Domonator, spikekid999


I am in ninja gear !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 09:56 PM~9593044
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BODINE, Waco, Linc, 8-Ball, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, dubelduces, Domonator, spikekid999
> I  am  in  ninja  gear !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i called his mom and she told me to fuck off


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 2 2008, 09:58 PM~9593068
> *i called his mom and she told me to fuck off
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 2 2008, 10:58 PM~9593068
> *i called his mom and she told me to fuck off
> *



Member when i found you !  NO ONE IS SAFE !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what should i put as the complaint subject?

apperal/accesories
automobile
bussiness oppertunities/multi-level marketing/education
child advertisment
computer/internet services
customer leasing
credit discrimation
credit reports
debt collections
direct marketing-telemarketing/money orders
electronic funds transfers
food/beverages
health
home
investments
lending
media violence
privacy
professional services
work/education


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

anyone have a cell? text message the shit outa this guy! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 11:00 PM~9593088
> *what should i put as the complaint subject?
> 
> apperal/accesories
> ...


What he did fits in to these four !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya but i can only put one


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 10:05 PM~9593146
> *ya but i can only put one
> *


id go with direct marketing/money orders then

or child advertisment


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Copy the frist post ! and send it with them ! Cause i see *child advertisment*by making that post about a sick child ! There was couple here in MO that said they were have six babies and the women wasn't even prego ! People sent money , clothes baby items ! When they never showed the kids they put them 2 in prison ! 22 yrs !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 10:08 PM~9593183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perect drive by material right there! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SAD TO SAY DYNASTY MODEL CLUB IS ON SUSPENSION TILL FURTHER NOTICE.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 12:09 AM~9593190
> *Copy  the    frist  post  !    and send  it  with them !  Cause  i  see  child advertismentby  making that  post  about  a  sick  child  !  There was  couple  here  in MO  that  said  they  were  have  six  babies  and  the  women  wasn't  even  prego !  People  sent  money  ,  clothes  baby items  !    When  they  never  showed  the  kids  they  put them  2  in  prison !  22 yrs  !
> *


ya i put the 1st page of this thread for the "company's web site"


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST LIKE THAT DUMB AS BROAD WHO HAD HER LIL GIRL SAY HER DAD DIED IN IRAQ, JUST SO SHE CAN GET SOME HANNA MONTANA CONCERT TICKET'S. WHAT'S THIS WORLD COMMING TOO.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its coming too be one fucked up place  :uh: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERES ARE NEXT MOVE ! 


Those that chose to be on the _*
STOP BEING A PUSSY AND GET OVER HERE ! *_


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 10:20 PM~9593338
> *OK    HERES  ARE  NEXT  MOVE  !
> Those  that    chose  to  be  on the
> STOP BEING  A  PUSSY AND  GET  OVER  HERE !
> ...


arent we looking at the house right on the corner with the red porch out back?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 09:17 PM~9593299
> *JUST LIKE THAT DUMB AS BROAD WHO HAD HER LIL GIRL SAY HER DAD DIED IN IRAQ, JUST SO SHE CAN GET SOME HANNA MONTANA CONCERT TICKET'S.  WHAT'S THIS WORLD COMMING TOO.
> *


http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=4068368&page=1


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOPE ! His house is the 1 with the big Garage ! I have other pics to prove its so !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOPE ! His house is the 1 with the big Garage ! I have other pics to prove its so !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i thought it was the one right next to it i also see the x's r running a 4 man front


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with this pic then? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

see detached garage


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i guess i know where he get the money to have those nice rides! if hes got them, why is he struggling to pay his so called sick kids bill!?!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u kno i dont want to seem like a jerk or what ever but i kno if my child was goin through all this medical problems like he say his is i would not have a truck like that im sorry buddy but u r a buster and we dont need busters like u on here


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.reunion.com/rcracer560001


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 11:08 PM~9593183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Notice the red crew cab 4dr and then the black caddy in the drive way !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 10:32 PM~9593488
> *Notice  the  red  crew  cab  4dr  and  then the  black    caddy  in the  drive  way !
> *


your right! i see now! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-33960.html


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Were on mission now ! LOL ! we look for the samll items that give the big chase a stop stick ! You ever been on the hunt that fucker that old you a nuckle for an elbow ! If so you know how to find a hiding rat ! 

I think its about time to wipe that ass !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2008, 11:38 PM~9593553
> *http://www.rctech.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-33960.html
> *



WHAT THE FUCK ! HOMIE IS A PRO ! He done been doing this for more than 4 yrs ! LOL! 

Homie done got it worked out ! Mad skills but still shady as hell ! I think i need you guys to send me some money now ! I stubbed my toe and i am afaird i hurt my self ! PLEASE HELP ! 

I take cash ! Pre paid food stamps ! Food stamps are for hearse driver ! He is a weed head and neads help funding his munchies ! Can you guys help us ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

one more
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-95191.html


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HOME NUMBER......651-459-9573


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW!!! This guy needs a serious shit kicken! guess its time i take that much needed vacation!  :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

AND ANOTHER


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 09:46 PM~9592915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PIC SHOW'S YOU A BETTER ANGLE. :biggrin: .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 11:49 PM~9593674
> *HOME NUMBER......651-459-9573
> *



OH SHIT ! ITS OVER NOW ! :biggrin: 


I can done hear the phone blowing up now !










Man this brother hood on LIL an't taking this joke to lightly !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

remember his story about a friend shooting another friend witha bb gun.... it was him

court papers
fack im good!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 10:49 PM~9593674
> *HOME NUMBER......651-459-9573
> *


only if i had a phone now! damn!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COURT OF APPEALS THIRD APPELLATE DISTRICT HANCOCK COUNTY 
IN THE MATTER OF: 
CASE NO. 5-99-05 
BRANDON BROWN, 
O P I N I O N 
ALLEGED DELINQUENT CHILD 
CHARACTER OF PROCEEDINGS: Civil appeal Common Pleas Court, Juvenile Division JUDGMENT: Judgment affirmed DATE OF JUDGMENT ENTRY: July 13, 1999 
ATTORNEYS: 
MR. S. MICHAEL BELCHER Attorney at Law Reg. 
No. 0062906 129 West Sandusky Street 
Findlay, Ohio 45840 For Appellant 
MR. 
CHRISTOPHER BETTS Attorney at Law Reg. 
No. 0068030 222 Broadway Findlay, Ohio 
45840 For Appellee 
- 1 -
Case No. 5-99-05 
WALTERS, J. Sixteen-year-old Defendant-Appellant, Brandon Brown, appeals from a judgment of the Juvenile Division of the Court of Common Pleas of Hancock County adjudicating him delinquent on one count of discharging a firearm, in violation of a Findlay City Ordinance, and ordering Appellant to pay a $25 fine plus court costs. For the reasons expressed in the following opinion, we affirm the judgment of the trial court. 
On June 24, 1998, law enforcement officials were dispatched to 205 Clinton Street in the City of Findlay regarding a neighborhood dispute. Upon arriving at that location, the officers learned that Appellant had shot another teenager in the back of the leg with a BB gun earlier that day, and the officers observed a red mark on the victim's leg. When questioned about the incident, Appellant admitted to shooting the other boy, but maintained that the victim asked to be shot and then laughed about it afterwards. 
As a result of these events, Appellant was charged with discharging a firearm in violation of Section 549.08 of the Codified Ordinances of the City of Findlay. Although Appellant initially entered a denial, he subsequently withdrew the denial and admitted to the charge. On February 9, 1999, the trial court adjudicated Appellant delinquent and ordered the above mentioned fines and court 
- 2 -
Case No. 5-99-05 
costs. In addition, the court ordered Appellant's driver's license suspended until all outstanding fines and costs were paid. 
Appellant then perfected the instant appeal, asserting a single assignment of error: Error occurs when a Defendant is sentenced to a violation of a City Ordinance which is in conflict with both the Constitution of the State of Ohio and the general laws of the State of Ohio. 
As a threshold matter, we must point out that it is obvious from the record that Appellant failed to raise this constitutional argument during the trial court proceedings. "Failure to raise an apparent constitutional claim at trial operates as a waiver of that claim." State v. Messer (1995), 107 Ohio App.3d 51, 58, citing State v. Awan (1986), 22 Ohio St.3d 120, 123. Although an appellate court does have discretion to review a claim that was not raised at the trial level, "that discretion is ordinarily not exercised where the right to be vindicated was in existence prior to or at the time of trial." Id. In any event, even if we chose to exercise our discretion to review this claim on its merits, Appellant's argument would fail. 
Findlay City Ordinance Section 549.08(a) provides that: No person shall discharge any air gun, rifle, shotgun, revolver, pistol, or other firearm within the corporate limits of the Municipality. 
- 3 -
Case No. 5-99-05 
Appellant argues that this section is invalid under the Ohio Constitution because it conflicts with the general laws of the state. More specifically, Appellant maintains that a conflict exists because the city ordinance prohibits the discharge of an air or BB gun in the municipality limits while a similar state statute, R.C. 3773.21, does not prohibit such conduct. We are not persuaded. 
In Struthers v. Sokol (1923), 108 Ohio St. 263, the Ohio Supreme Court set forth the standard for determining whether a local ordinance conflicts with the general laws of the state: [T]he test is whether the ordinance permits or licenses that which the statute forbids or prohibits, and vice versa. 
Id. at paragraph two of the syllabus. The "vice versa" clause simply means that a city ordinance cannot forbid conduct that the state law permits. City of Cuyahoga Falls v. Morris (Aug. 19, 1998), Summit App. No. 18861, unreported, citing Lorain v. Tomasic (1979), 59 Ohio St.2d 1, 4. 
In applying the above standard, we conclude that the city and state laws that are germane to this matter do not conflict. Indeed, the relevant state statutes are silent on the issue of discharging an air or BB gun in certain public places. Thus, we note, as did the court in City of Cuyahoga Falls, supra, that "[t]he absence of any state legislation of this conduct demonstrates the lack of any conflict. Because no state statute expressly or implicitly authorizes [discharging such an instrumentality in a public place], no conflict is created by a municipality 
- 4 -
Case No. 5-99-05 
prohibiting it." Id. at *2. Therefore, we cannot find that the city ordinance is unconstitutional. 
Appellant's assignment of error is overruled. 
Having found no error prejudicial to the Appellant, in the particulars assigned and argued, the judgment of the trial court is hereby affirmed. 
Judgment affirmed. 
BRYANT, P.J., and SHAW, J., concur.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

he was apparently into Xmods also xmodcivicowner and a few other names.

more


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: facked up shit.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Man I got sum "Throw aways" :biggrin: , if any body asks u u dnt know wer u gott em frm. WE CAN DO THIS................................... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 2 2008, 11:04 PM~9593837
> *Man I got sum "Throw aways"  :biggrin: , if any body asks u u dnt know wer u gott em frm. WE CAN DO THIS................................... :angry:  :angry:
> *


i dont get it!? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres a pic of his little girl ! 










I really hope this story about her being ill is just part of the scam !

She look alright here and to think he would use this little girl in a scam !










*WHAT A WASTE ! *


Brandon your a straight bitch fool !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 12:06 AM~9593860
> *i dont get it!? :dunno:
> *



Its like a 1 time use camrea ! You use it ! *YOU LOSE IT !* :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2008, 11:06 PM~9593860
> *i dont get it!? :dunno:
> *



Gunzzzzzzzzzz FOOOLLL Lol! :biggrin: . Man i hope there aint no laws readin this.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 2 2008, 11:08 PM~9593882
> *Gunzzzzzzzzzz FOOOLLL  Lol! :biggrin: . Man i hope there aint no laws readin this.
> *


now i get it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

talkin about scammers, has anyone done biz with IBLDMYOWN??


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

here's one i found not sure if its been posted already but this dudwe needs to be stopped 
http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/showthrea...&threadid=26768


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 12:08 AM~9593882
> *Gunzzzzzzzzzz FOOOLLL  Lol! :biggrin: . Man i hope there aint no laws readin this.
> *



we are the LAW ! And we find this fool guilty ! LETS HANG HIS ASS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 12:09 AM~9593890
> *talkin about scammers, has anyone done biz with IBLDMYOWN??
> *



SLOW YOUR ROLL ON THIS 1 SPIKE ! 


Home is good on his word ! *I will stand behind this dude ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 2 2008, 11:08 PM~9593882
> *Gunzzzzzzzzzz FOOOLLL  Lol! :biggrin: . Man i hope there aint no laws readin this.
> *


I NEED SOME OF THOSE WHEN YOU COME DOWN HOMIE.  MEMBER, YOU MEMBER... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope some one that got bent over on here is saving all these sites that state homie is rollin fools ! 

I can see a JUDGE JUDY coming real soon ! Or what if you could get on EYE FOR AN EYE ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2008, 12:14 AM~9593936
> *I NEED SOME OF THOSE WHEN YOU COME DOWN HOMIE.    MEMBER, YOU MEMBER... :biggrin:
> *


I'll take a 380 stub noise all plated ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 11:17 PM~9593951
> *I'll  take  a  380  stub  noise   all  plated ! :biggrin:
> *


PLATTED, TOO FLASHY. NEED A BLACK ONE SO WHEN YOU THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW THEY WON'T SEE IT SHINE.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 01:12 AM~9593921
> *SLOW  YOUR  ROLL    ON THIS  1  SPIKE  !
> Home  is  good  on his word  !  I  will  stand  behind this  dude !
> *


ill take your word for it big homie. i know your good for it. i just wanted to make sure before i get jipped again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 11:18 PM~9593963
> *PLATTED, TOO FLASHY.  NEED A BLACK ONE SO WHEN YOU THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW THEY WON'T SEE IT SHINE.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2008, 12:18 AM~9593963
> *PLATTED, TOO FLASHY.  NEED A BLACK ONE SO WHEN YOU THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW THEY WON'T SEE IT SHINE.
> *


I want to set next to my plated DE a.40


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

2.) Monogram Monte carlo SS
3.) AMT 1997 Ford F150
4.) Aoshima Lexus GS400 (missing wheels) There is another set to fit it in the list tho 
5.) Aoshima Lexus GS400 Checkshop Kit
6.) Trumpeter 1978 Monte Carlo 
7.) Chevy Blazer Promo (Blue)
8.) Chevy C1500 ex cab Promo (Black) 
9.) Chevy C-1500 Ex cab (Teal) I just changed the rims on the truck. 
10.) LS Monte Combo from Twinn
11.) Resin Malibu Wagon From Twinn
12.) Resin Fleetwood Caddy 90 style 4 door from Twinn
13.) Resin 2 door box caprice from Twinn
14.) 3 NIB Resin Navigation units from Phatras 
15.) 6 NIB Resin smaller TV Screens 
16.) 2 NIB Resin Playstation 2's
17.) 2 NIB Resin Large Flip Down TV's
18.) 3 NIB Resin Sets of Kicker Solo X 12'' subs 
19.) 2 NIB Resin Subs that face in the seat w/ magnet out 
20.) 4 NIB Resin Small Fuel Cells
21.) 4 NIB Resin LARGE Fuel cells
22.) 8 NIB Resin Amps (kicker, JL, Audiobahn style) 
23.) Set of Hoppin Hydros 20'' rims
24.) Set of Hoppin Hydros 20'' Rims
25.) Set of Fujimi 5 Spoke 19s (as big as HH 20's) 
26.) 6 sets of 22'' Rims 


1.) AMT GMC sonoma Hot Trucks 
2.) AMT GMC Sonoma Hot Trucks
3.) AMT GMC Sonoma Hot Trucks
4.) Revell 99 Silverado
5.) AMT 1996 Tahoe
6.) Revell Impala Lowrider Amigo Pack
7.) AMT 69 Riviera
8.) Chevy Blazer Promo that all are there but it was sanded down 

I still have a huge box coming from Lowridermodels that I have to sell off 

this is what i was buying, lowridermodels, have you sent him "the big box" he has to sell off yet? if not, send it to me as punishment to him and payment for the stuff i bought from him! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 12:19 AM~9593970
> *ill take your word for it big homie. i know your good for it. i just wanted to make sure before i get jipped again
> *



Spike his area got hit with a bad ice storm ! I is with out power ! I think they said 10 days ! He can't even work ! The plant his no power also ! 


But BIG JIM is a man behind his word ! If you buy from him he will come throw!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn, i been reading all this shit and its fucced up. Im fairly new to this site and this shit makes new guys look bad. :angry:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 11:14 PM~9593936
> *I NEED SOME OF THOSE WHEN YOU COME DOWN HOMIE.    MEMBER, YOU MEMBER... :biggrin:
> *



Gotcha Biggs.  . Osama aint got shit on Waco!!!! :biggrin: . Member David Koresh????? We Aint Coming Out (W.A.C.O.) :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 01:21 AM~9593980
> *1.)lindberg dodge dakota
> 2.) Monogram Monte carlo SS
> 3.) AMT 1997 Ford F150
> ...


this is what i was buyin off him plus 2 sets of wheels


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 2 2008, 11:22 PM~9593988
> *Damn, i been reading all this shit and its fucced up. Im fairly new to this site and this shit makes new guys look bad. :angry:
> *


YOU ARE ALL GOOD. I PUT MY LIFE ON THAT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey if that girl with tha BIG Chi-Chi_zzzz. is his girl, I'll pay her a visit? I know ya'll ****** member those 42 DDz....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 10:24 PM~9594000
> *YOU ARE ALL GOOD.  I PUT MY LIFE ON THAT..... :biggrin:
> *


U know whats up big homie. If this happened in my part of town, SCLA would already been moovin'.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 2 2008, 11:22 PM~9593988
> *Damn, i been reading all this shit and its fucced up. Im fairly new to this site and this shit makes new guys look bad. :angry:
> *



you got the red and blue MCBA in your avy. We know your good. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 12:23 AM~9593997
> *Gotcha Biggs.  . Osama aint got shit on Waco!!!! :biggrin: . Member David Koresh????? We Aint Coming Out  (W.A.C.O.)  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Homie Dave didn't have chance ! The set that ranch a blaze ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PICK ONE MINI..... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 11:28 PM~9594033
> *Homie  Dave    didn't  have  chance  !  The  set that  ranch  a  blaze !  LOL!
> *


Exactly bro We Aint Comin Out..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2008, 12:29 AM~9594044
> *PICK ONE MINI..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take the tech 9 , the stub and the browny ! 


1 in hand and 2 on the hip !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 01:26 AM~9594022
> *Hey if that girl with tha BIG Chi-Chi_zzzz. is his girl, I'll pay her a visit? I know ya'll ****** member those 42 DDz....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit i done fogot bout dat bitch. im guessin that was some chicks myspace he found and passed her off as his bitch


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 11:29 PM~9594044
> *PICK ONE MINI..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Biggs, u look pretty strapped up to me :0 :0 :0 . Oh well tha More tha Better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

when its time to do dirt why leave any dust ! Just sweep that shit clear !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 11:30 PM~9594061
> *shit i done fogot bout dat bitch. im guessin that was some chicks myspace he found and passed her off as his bitch
> *


I actually saw the 1 pic on hostwhore.com but i figured he was just hosting pics of hs whore online? lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2008, 12:29 AM~9594044
> *PICK ONE MINI..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 2 2008, 11:31 PM~9594064
> *Damn Biggs, u look pretty strapped up to me  :0  :0  :0 . Oh well tha More tha  Better  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THROW AWAY...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

are the bananas 30 rounders ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

you guys ever seen "boondock saints"? wicked ass gun fight
gun fight

talk about bein strapped....and bad aim


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Gy-Cq75BWY&feature=related


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats his house, that the silverado with the caddy front clip, ill get pics of that in a second.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nm, i seen mini posted the truck


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i like this username he used "areyoualrightman" :roflmao: now the question is... is he alright :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 10:45 PM~9593642
> *  Food  stamps  are  for  hearse  driver !  He  is  a  weed  head  and  neads  help  funding  his  munchies !
> *


 :0 GUILTY , PLESE SEND FOOD STAMP TO HEARSE DRIVER.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2008, 01:37 AM~9594116
> *you guys ever seen "boondock saints"? wicked ass gun fight
> gun fight
> 
> ...


One of the best movies ever made right there.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 3 2008, 12:48 AM~9594518
> *One of the best movies ever made right there.
> *


hell yeah!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:
so no one lives by this guy :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 12:50 AM~9594524
> *:cheesy:
> so no one lives by this guy :dunno:
> *


I told linc.... I had my boots on ready to go! LIL ROADTRIP


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 12:50 AM~9594524
> *:cheesy:
> so no one lives by this guy :dunno:
> *



I do. :biggrin: or can atleast go there for a small fee.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2008, 02:54 AM~9594531
> *I told linc.... I had my boots on ready to go! LIL ROADTRIP
> *


your in canada right?? pic me up on the way down :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 01:01 AM~9594568
> *your in canada right?? pic me up on the way down :biggrin:
> *


you anywhere near cable wisc. ? I can pickup 2 more caddies full on the way, haha. thated be tits, roll up in a fleet of cadillacs to lay an ass woopin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 02:55 AM~9594537
> *I do.    :biggrin:      or can atleast go there for a small fee.
> *


we can roll together.. roll in different angles, he wotn have no where to go :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not sure where cable wisconsin is but im right outside of superior


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 i got monteman callin up this fools house now :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 03:25 AM~9594654
> * i got monteman callin up this fools house now :biggrin:
> *


they prolly buddies :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw, me and monte are cool. he didnt get an answer either so i told him to keep callin to bug the shit outta him


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 03:31 AM~9594673
> *naw, me and monte are cool. he didnt get an answer either so i told him to keep callin to bug the shit outta him
> *


is he callin cell or house :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

naw they aint buddies this dude is shady monte's a straight up dude


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

callin his cell. i couldnt remember his home number and i had his cell in my phone from when i tried callin lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the dude aint gonna answer, i bet hes been checkin o nhere and knows everyones on his ass.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

maybe we should all do some under cover PI shit on all the newbies in here. Might turn up more shady mofos. Specially if they are selling shit.  Soon as you get 2 post we are digging up the dirt.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hahaha ya. lucky for me im good to my word :biggrin: and i know some of yall no that. but ya thats a good idea


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

who all was in this dudes club


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know slammedsanoma was/is


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
I have been following the latest devolpments in this fiasco and I am not happy at all. I also fell for his bullshit and sent him a 76 glasshouse kit to help him out because I believed his bullshit story. I will call the post office tom. and see if I can reroute it back to me. even if it costs me money I dont care. the kit I got at biglots on their special for 5.00 but even so I dont want a scammer to get it.

butI have an idea guys. look the bottom line is this we can talk all the shit we want
but chances are the law aint gonna do nothin and we really here on lil aint gonna do nothin to this guy so there were a couple guys that got ripped off for some pretty good money . now this idea is only for the couple guys that paid for the big lots of stuff that he was selling . what would you guys think about doing a donation to these few guys so that they dont totally lose out? I would be very willing to donate to this cause. I just think we kind of need to rise above someone like this
and take care of our own. what do you guys think ?????
this is just an idea and I welcome any suggestions.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

USING THE INTERNET TO DEFRAUD SOMEONE IS A FEDERAL CRIME . HE CAN GO TO JAIL.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 05:18 AM~9594974
> *USING THE INTERNET TO DEFRAUD SOMEONE IS A FEDERAL CRIME . HE CAN GO TO JAIL.....
> *


nothing against you hearse driver believe me this is not directed at you but ok sure fine !!!! they aint gonna do shit to this guy !!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well with the history of all these other forums he jacked put together he would probably finally get his.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.ic3.gov/


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets send TY over there for some butt secks. He'll anal rap him good and proper until he refunds all the moneys owed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 12:36 AM~9595018
> *Lets send TY over there for some butt secks.    He'll anal rap him good and proper until he refunds all the moneys owed.
> *


you would know.....  :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 03:32 AM~9595009
> *http://www.ic3.gov/
> *


 :cheesy: GET HIM!!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 05:36 AM~9595018
> *Lets send TY over there for some butt secks.    He'll anal rap him good and proper until he refunds all the moneys owed.
> *


ok not goin there !!!!!! lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:38 AM~9595026
> *you would know.....    :0
> *



never owed nobody shit. :angry: 

Someones getting jelous that their mans getting it elsewhere? ^^^^^^ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 05:32 AM~9595009
> *http://www.ic3.gov/
> *


dont care hearse . I may be wrong but I say this case is small potatoes and they aint gonna give a shit .
this deal is beyond totally ignorant to us but the gov. aint gonna give a big fat rats ass about it !!! sad but true !!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

for the people that payed with paypal they should get alttle back if not all. Cash........your fucked. 

I say of we are going to help someone, I say give it a minute to see if they can do something. If noone will help them, then we will. 

I don't want to send these people some shit , then a week later them get the shit they payed for or refunded. You know.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 12:46 AM~9595058
> *for the people that payed with paypal they should get alttle back if not all.    Cash........your fucked.
> 
> I say of we are going to help someone,    I say give it a minute to see if they can do something.  If noone will help them,    then we will.
> ...


dude i had to read that 3 times.....

u mean not to send linc and spikekidd guys anything yet until it for sure?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:48 AM~9595062
> *dude i had to read that 3 times.....
> 
> u mean not to send linc and spikekidd guys anything yet until it for sure?
> *



yes. and I'm tired, it probally don't make sence. 


I feel for them and I'm sorry for them about all this. 

I'll help them out "if they need it" 

IF they can't do shit on their own by disputing it with paypal or this mofo comes thru........then I'll help. I don't want to send something to help and then a week later they get their shit. Then WE are all assed out. 

Both of these guys know that I'll hook people up. Have hooked both of them up as well as them hooking me up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 12:52 AM~9595071
> *yes.    and I'm tired,  it probally don't make sence.
> I feel for them and I'm sorry for them about all this.
> 
> ...


 :werd: same here homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

his IP address is 75.168.189.169

Qwest Communications Corporation
http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois.ch?ip=75.168.189.169

Running a check on the forum to see if he's got any other screenames


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

another email he's used
[email protected]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I recognize some of his photos of his diorama from scaleautomag forum.

here's his photobucket account
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/SubsidedAddiction/


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:43 AM~9595047
> *dont care hearse . I may be wrong but I say this case is small potatoes and they aint gonna give a shit .
> this deal is beyond totally ignorant to us but the gov. aint gonna give a big fat rats ass  about it !!! sad but true !!
> *


Maybe if it was just the ones here on LIL that he fucked over. But, look at all the other links to other sites where he has committed fraud, I count at least 8 other sites, and I was just skimming! There are probably several other sites that none of us have found yet. This guy has been at it for a while, and on alot of other sites, and for alot more money than he got here on LIL.

BTW, a dude I went to school with got Fed time for this same type of shit, and that was only for about $1500.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha i just called this fools cell and he actually answered. i asked him where our shit was and he said its in the mail. i told him we found a bunch of other sites he's ripped people off on and he's like what one. i told him there was like 8 and he said there wasnt 8 it was only 3. i call bullshit on that as we got proof theres more then 3


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 10:20 AM~9596040
> *haha i just called this fools cell and he actually answered. i asked him where our shit was and he said its in the mail. i told him we found a bunch of other sites he's ripped people off on and he's like what one. i told him there was like 8 and he said there wasnt 8 it was only 3. i call bullshit on that as we got proof theres more then 3
> *


even 3 is 3 too many, little shit needs his fucking hands cut off. did he happen to provide some tracking numbers.?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 12:20 PM~9596040
> *haha i just called this fools cell and he actually answered. i asked him where our shit was and he said its in the mail. i told him we found a bunch of other sites he's ripped people off on and he's like what one. i told him there was like 8 and he said there wasnt 8 it was only 3. i call bullshit on that as we got proof theres more then 3
> *


and why isnt' he on here?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2008, 10:24 AM~9596064
> *and why isnt' he on here?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya ill agree 3 is too many. and no he didnt provide any tracking numbers he hung up after he said it was only 3. i think he was saprised i called.

and why isnt he on?? he knows were on to him


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

if this little bitch lives in cable wisconsin he's 6 hour mapquest time from me but i can do it in 4 i think :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Jan 3 2008, 12:41 PM~9596140
> *if this little bitch lives in cable wisconsin he's 6 hour mapquest time from me but i can do it in 4 i think  :biggrin:
> *


He'll have a world of hurt coming in his direction i'm sure. Hope he sleeps lightly, that's all i can say, lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 10:00 PM~9593083
> *Member  when i  found  you  !   NO ONE  IS  SAFE !
> *


oh yea


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

remember i sent him 15.00 for a blazer promo when all he had to do was tell pataris that he got it 4 days later still nothing


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Jan 3 2008, 12:41 PM~9596140
> *if this little bitch lives in cable wisconsin he's 6 hour mapquest time from me but i can do it in 4 i think  :biggrin:
> *


he lives in st paul park mn


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 12:03 PM~9596236
> *he lives in st paul park mn
> *


knock him one


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn i knew something was up when this topic went from 10 pages to 23

dude bought a lexus off me and he came through no prob

when i saw he was selling all his shit i thought about picking it all up

even almost did the deal when linc couldnt come through on the paypal

im glad shit came up and i couldnt pick that stuff up

shortly after though i had a feeling something wasnt right with this dude, guess i was right

i feel for the guys who look like they me getting fucked. good lucking getting you money back. you should defintly try every route possible to get this dude cause obviously he does this all the time and there is good enough proof to have the feds look into this guy


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 3 2008, 11:09 AM~9596272
> *damn i knew something was up when this topic went from 10 pages to 23
> 
> dude bought a lexus off me and he came through no prob
> ...


COULDN"T???!!!???

he gave me the wrong paypal twice! then didnt except once in time! I came through and have paid $300 to him! as well as 2 fees on my end and a fee on his.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 05:36 AM~9595018
> *Ill go over there for some butt secks.    I'll anal rap him good and proper until he refunds all the moneys owed.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 01:34 PM~9596427
> *COULDN"T???!!!???
> 
> he gave me the wrong paypal twice!  then didnt except once in time!  I came through and have paid $300 to him!  as well as 2 fees on my end and a fee on his.
> *


if he gave 2 different paypals than didnt accept on one, its cuz the first 2 was proll neg and he wasnt makin a dime, so he made another, and his bank shit wasnt setup yet to withdrawl it so he canceled it, until it was
:dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 11:59 AM~9596555
> *if he gave 2 different paypals than didnt accept on one, its cuz the first 2 was proll neg and he wasnt makin a dime, so  he made another, and his bank shit wasnt setup yet to withdrawl it so he canceled it, until it was
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 02:00 PM~9596565
> *:0
> *


sounds about right :biggrin: 
hes ripped people off so much he dont even remember how many hes ripped off

Linc, whats all the email addys he gave u for his paypals.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn, this is said, i already readed, till page 8, and now im just looking in this topic, see, if he has sold his shit, and then he turns out to be a bitch ass cocksucker, if you told me before this, that this guy was a scammer, i wouldn't believe you, even got his daughter (with a illness, btw, i hope he is lying about that.) involved, and thats really sad, :tears: 

really hope, you will get him, and get your money back,


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 01:34 PM~9596427
> *COULDN"T???!!!???
> 
> he gave me the wrong paypal twice!  then didnt except once in time!  I came through and have paid $300 to him!  as well as 2 fees on my end and a fee on his.
> *


yeah i think asked if the stuff was avaliable and he said you were trying to buy it but that you were having trouble getting the paypal to go through


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 3 2008, 12:42 PM~9596823
> *yeah i think asked if the stuff was avaliable and he said you were trying to buy it but that you were having trouble getting the paypal to go through
> *


i was having trouble getting it to go through! cause he gave me the wrong addy twice! i should have gave up or at least saw the scam but was too focused on buying a bunch of stuff i wanted for some time now but never really had the cash to buy! my bad, lesson learned.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 12:06 PM~9596596
> *sounds about right  :biggrin:
> hes ripped people off so much he dont even remember how many hes ripped off
> 
> ...


yes i do! i will post them when i get home! i am at work right now! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 04:07 PM~9597491
> *yes i do!  i will post them when i get home!  i am at work right now! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 04:05 PM~9597474
> *i was having trouble getting it to go through!  cause he gave me the wrong addy twice! i should have gave up or at least saw the scam but was too focused on buying a bunch of stuff i wanted for some time now but never really had the cash to buy!  my bad, lesson learned.
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Dang I was reading all this to think I was feeling sorry for this guy and then to find he was pulling this stunt WTF I mean especially bringing his kid into this that just aint right never should put a child up in the mix even if it is a story. I hope you guys get your money back at least that and I hope this guy gets what he deserves :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone calling him today?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 02:27 PM~9597672
> *anyone  calling him today?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i did earlier


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 12:20 PM~9596040
> *haha i just called this fools cell and he actually answered. i asked him where our shit was and he said its in the mail. i told him we found a bunch of other sites he's ripped people off on and he's like what one. i told him there was like 8 and he said there wasnt 8 it was only 3. i call bullshit on that as we got proof theres more then 3
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Linc can you not put a complaint into PayPal and get your money back for non recievment of items????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 3 2008, 05:49 PM~9598358
> *Linc can you not put a complaint into PayPal and get your money back for non recievment of items????
> *


u dont get the money if he dont have it in there.. if linc files, it makes his account go neg, so if he's even now, and linc files, his account will be neg 300 or w/e they decide to give back, but alot of times when there isnt money they dont give it to linc, and as money gets put in and workin its way out of the neg, is when linc could start seein his money.. thats how it was last i knew how it worked, may have changed, all he has to do is never come back to that account and he wont have to pay it back unless they pull it from his bank account now to pay linc back :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 3 2008, 03:49 PM~9598358
> *Linc can you not put a complaint into PayPal and get your money back for non recievment of items????
> *


i filed last night, no responce as of yet. They wait for his responcse, i have to wait up to 20 calander days to escalade the claim.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2008, 06:07 PM~9598514
> *i filed last night, no responce as of yet.  They wait for his responcse, i have to wait up to 20 calander days to escalade the claim.
> *


just like i said, all he has to do is never come back to his account.. i dont know if they pull it from his checking account now or how they do it tho.. after the 20 days they might.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ahhh IC well hopefully everything works out for everyone here that's at a loss fucking punks like this piss me off!!!! Thanks for the info Ty wasn't sure exactly how it worked!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 3 2008, 06:11 PM~9598557
> *Ahhh IC well hopefully everything works out for everyone here that's at a loss fucking punks like this piss me off!!!! Thanks for the info Ty wasn't sure exactly how it worked!!!
> *


im not pos. if its still the same way, but a year or so ago, it was like that.. hopefully they just rip it from his checking account (since u have to have that to get ur money) to pay people back


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey homies, 
I just found out about this shit thats going on,
hadn't been in this thread for a while now....
I just want to tell you guys sorry about everyone's loss,
Also to let you guys know that I'm not gonna be rolling the name
Dynasty Model Car Club anymore, rather be on my own than be 
associated with him or his scam........

Also to the people that want to roadtrip get your money back,
Let me know and i'll throw in $20 for gas, cause getting ripped off
is F*cked up, specially with the story he probably made up..

I've done some business with some of you and been very happy
with all the results, I'm sure the people i've dealt with feel the 
same...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 06:56 PM~9598910
> *3WheelinFleetwood
> 
> OPEN EM UP!!
> ...


fooled me.. ur lookin at the wrong part


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 12:06 PM~9596596
> *sounds about right  :biggrin:
> hes ripped people off so much he dont even remember how many hes ripped off
> 
> ...



here they are!

[email protected]
[email protected]

and the 1 that went through,

[email protected]


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

I was bored, so I decided to see what info I could find on this guy...
this email must be his buddies.. [email protected] heres the myspace link..

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=7861086

This looks like your guy... but it's private..

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=305124507

just a little more to work with :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 3 2008, 08:11 PM~9600588
> *I was bored, so I decided to see what info I could find on this guy...
> this email must be his buddies..    [email protected]  heres the myspace link..
> 
> ...


THANK'S HOMIE YOU THE MAN....  NOW I CAN HACK HIS MYSPACE. :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2008, 07:14 PM~9600623
> *THANK'S HOMIE YOU THE MAN....  NOW I CAN HACK HIS MYSPACE. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2008, 10:14 PM~9600623
> *THANK'S HOMIE YOU THE MAN....  NOW I CAN HACK HIS MYSPACE. :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin+Jan 3 2008, 08:11 PM~9600588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hes a draggin body bitch.. :uh: but thats his truck before the caddy clip, actually i think the one that had the caddy clip got sold and this is the other.. he said he had 2 silverados awhile back


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

try contacting this guy and lettin him know whats up, hes supposibly in the same cc, 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=26189057


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

anyone keepin up on callin this guy, id call him everyday, every hour until you talk with him without him bein a dick and hangin up, and record the call


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont have anyay of recording it, plus im sure since the number comes up on his phone hell keep it and wont answer it when he sees that number


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

651-329-1941


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no, naw, yall can take me off that twisted & fucked up Dynasty list...i aint gonna have any part of low life kneniving ass fucked piece of shit. I knew things were waaaay too good and easy to enter a Real car club & model club in the same damn day...

And to yall that lost money to this fool, i feel for ya, honestly i do. And believe me im on that samn wagon, (though i didnt buy or donate a damn thing). This mother fucker need his ass handed to him on many occasions.

I did have his myspace account but somehow i messed mine up in the process of modifying mine. let me see what i can pull up...i think i remeber the name.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got it...dont know if this is the same one as stated earlier...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=277385092

do what ya gotta do to this fucked up dude.

Last Login: 1/3/2008 ---thats what it says on his myspace....as well as:
We aint trying to make a living off it. Were just here to do it and put a little extra cash in our pockets. We aint about the money, So no matter the job it will be done right.

yeah fuckin right!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

anyone call this fool today?! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i tryed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: ididnt
but congrats u scammin bitch.. you just made ur topic the first most popular of 2008 :happysad: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:uh: fuckin server.. :uh: im out until i get back home, this comp reminds me of the ones we had in 1st grade, that we played carmen san diego on an d shit, lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I still want to know from what web site Biggs got those satellite shots from! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 10:29 PM~9609822
> *I still want to know from what web site Biggs got those satellite shots from! :cheesy:
> *


google when you put the addy in, on the top right of the map that itll show, u can click satelite and zoom in


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

SUBSIDED ADDICTION Car Club and Customs 





Dec 7 2007 12:59 AM 

What up man?? I think I want to buy some subs/amps soon. Lets figure a box for my dads silverado. Hit me up 









You guys read his myspace? Might not even be his truck lol...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i wouldnt be saprised if it wasnt :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

might be talkin bout the red one....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT for the cock sucker who ripped us off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 5 2008, 02:28 AM~9612194
> *TTT for the cock sucker who ripped us off!!! :biggrin:
> *


keep on him


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: 



> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 04:59 PM~9374914
> *Well... Things have come up which forces me to sell things. My brother just came and gave me about 15 models and I was pretty happy cause I was gonna get to build them... unfortunately that aint gonna happen.  My daughter was released from the medical program we have here and it was because I make over the limit to get health care. So 4 doctor visits in 2 weeks is spendy! Of course I dont have 3,000.00 laying around. So I am forced to sell alot of stuff before the bills go into collections and I have no choice but be fucked over. I have some stuff I wanna sell and that includes almost everything I have bought on here lately.
> 
> I know alot of these models people won't want unless there kit bashers. First I'll list the unopened/resin stuff then I'll list everything else that has been opened and shit.
> ...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone actually done anything about it? Or do you just keep posting here and hopin he comes clean?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 5 2008, 11:59 AM~9614115
> *Has anyone actually done anything about it? Or do you just keep posting here and hopin he comes clean?
> *


someone posted a link to file a mail fraud claim, i did that, and i file a claim with paypal, and i have e-mailed him at 2 or 3 addies! otherwise, thats all i have done.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive filed a claim on his ass and ive called the fucker. ill have to call him again


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

"Karma is a Motherfucker."


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 10:29 PM~9609822
> *I still want to know from what web site Biggs got those satellite shots from! :cheesy:
> *


You can use Google earth also.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I CALLED AGAIN.... GHEY.....

:angry: 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=ABSTCMLUWPQ :angry: :angry: :angry: PRICK HAS GAY MUSIC......


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 07:40 PM~9615970
> *I CALLED AGAIN.... GHEY.....
> 
> :angry:
> ...



Hey what wrong with kanye west music


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nothing at all, but that has to be the longest ring yet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

prolly.

who was that with u?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 5 2008, 05:44 PM~9615990
> *Hey what wrong with kanye west music
> *


it sucks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alright guys i know u guys got screwed this puto but posting shit on this topic ain't
gonna do shit but sound like y ning bitches just let the topic get lost in the files like 
the rest of them just go on the less u post the it'll get lost i feel for those who lost
their money theirs nothing u can do it's gone so let it go i know i sound like a dick
but its the truth homies no disrespect on any of u i'm just putting 2 cents in  

look to make it more easier on everybody lets just ask ryan to delete this topic 
and their its over and countinue it on randum shit  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2008, 01:50 AM~9619447
> *alright guys i know u guys got screwed this puto but posting shit on this topic ain't
> gonna do shit but sound like y ning bitches just let the topic get lost in the files like
> the rest of them just go on the less u post the it'll get lost i feel for those who lost
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:no: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:cheesy: YEAH WHAT HE SAID :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:  :werd:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

why would u delete evidence :dunno: it could help out sometime in the future, as the law and whoever steps up on online "stealing" :uh:

BUMP :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 05:48 AM~9619513
> *why would u delete evidence :dunno: it could help out sometime in the future, as the law and whoever steps up on online "stealing" :uh:
> 
> BUMP :cheesy:
> *


x100!


you who dont like this thread and the shit going on, stay out of it and it wont be a bother to you! we who have been ripped off, kinda need it. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

WHAT LESSON DID WE LEARN HERE KIDDIES ...... IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE ... MOST LIKELY IT IS!!! .... IN ORDER FOR IT TO BE A CRIME IT HAS TO BE OVER A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MONEY??? FRAUD ... OR BUYER BEWARE ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 08:03 AM~9619570
> *WHAT LESSON DID WE LEARN HERE KIDDIES ...... IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE ... MOST LIKELY IT IS!!! .... IN ORDER FOR IT TO BE A CRIME IT HAS TO BE OVER A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MONEY??? FRAUD ... OR BUYER BEWARE ...
> *


last i heard fraud was over 200, he ripped linc off for 300.. so FRAUD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 05:04 AM~9619574
> *last i heard fraud was over 200, he ripped linc off for 300.. so FRAUD
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 08:05 AM~9619578
> *:angry:
> *


:yes:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

WELL TAKE HIS ASS TO COURT ... YOU GUYS HAVE ENOUGH PROOF TO WIN YOUR CASE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats why they filed claims, goin to court will cost just as much to do itself. filing claims they can only hope to get alittle back.. filing with his local pd, they keep the paper work on it, if hes had alot of this filied on him the local pd will step in.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://origins.usa.gov/external/external.j...://www.ic3.gov/

AND REPORT HIS BITCH ASS HERE TOO ... BECAUSE HE HAS DID COMMITED OTHER CYBER CRIMES ON OTHER SITES ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:yes: its only been goin on since like 2003, this dudes making a living doing this shit :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 06:19 AM~9619604
> *:yes: its only been goin on since like 2003, this dudes making a living doing this shit :uh:
> *


THATS WHY YOU SHOULD ONLY BUY FROM A NAME WE CAN TRUST .....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0 :biggrin: AND SUPPORT THOSE THAT HELP US OUT ....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 08:24 AM~9619615
> *THATS WHY YOU SHOULD ONLY BUY FROM A NAME WE CAN TRUST .....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0    :biggrin:  AND SUPPORT  THOSE THAT HELP US OUT ....
> *


i think this one was cuz of his sob story, alot of guys on here are always willing to help out, and they did, and than get stabbed in the back.. and now this is what ruins it for future members that come on here and actually are truthful and wanting to do some deals, and cant or makes it hard because of pieces of shit like this guy :angry:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

BUT THIS GUY WAS DRAMA SINCE THE BEGINING ....I SAW THAT A MILE AWAY ... HE ONLY TOOK ADVANTAGE OF YOU GUYS CAUSE YOU LET HIM ... HE CAME UP WITH A SAD STORY AND YOU GUYS EAT IT ALL UP ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

next time if u notice it, say somethingk if u put shit out in the open, ppl are more cautious and sometimes the fools leave because they think their already figured out if thats what they are here for


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 06:16 AM~9619599
> *http://origins.usa.gov/external/external.j...://www.ic3.gov/
> 
> AND REPORT HIS BITCH ASS HERE TOO ... BECAUSE HE HAS DID COMMITED OTHER CYBER CRIMES ON OTHER SITES ...
> *


just filed here also! thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hey Brandon, hope you like it in the ass! we all know your a *** now homie! your gonna be getting ass raped by bubba in no time loser! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2008, 06:45 AM~9619642
> *just filed here also!  thanks! :biggrin:
> *


 NO PROBLEM BRO .... DONT TRIP AND DONT GET DISCOURAGED .. IF ALL FAILS .... DOCOUMENT EVERYTHING AND TAKE IT TOO SMALL CLAIMS COURT .... YOU HAVE ENOUGH PROOF TO WIN YOUR CASE .. PLUS YOU CAN HAVE HIM PAY FOR YOUR TREVALING FEES AND COURTS COST .....IF YOU STAY QUITE .... YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY AND LET US KNOW IF THAT WEB SITE HELPS YOU OUT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 06:39 AM~9619630
> *next time if u notice it, say somethingk if u put shit out in the open, ppl are more cautious and sometimes the fools leave because they think their already figured out if thats what they are here for
> *


I DID SAY SOMETHING... AND DID HEARSE EVER SEND HIM THAT CAMERA


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 09:14 AM~9619734
> *I DID SAY SOMETHING... AND DID HEARSE EVER SEND HIM THAT CAMERA
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 07:12 AM~9619727
> *NO PROBLEM BRO .... DONT TRIP AND DONT GET DISCOURAGED .. IF ALL FAILS .... DOCOUMENT EVERYTHING AND TAKE IT TOO SMALL CLAIMS COURT ....  YOU HAVE ENOUGH PROOF TO WIN YOUR CASE .. PLUS YOU CAN HAVE HIM PAY FOR YOUR TREVALING FEES AND COURTS COST .....IF YOU STAY QUITE .... YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY AND LET US KNOW IF THAT WEB SITE HELPS YOU OUT
> *


haha! that would be one expencive tab he'd be picken up! I live in Canada! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620095
> *haha!  that would be one expencive tab he'd be picken up!  I live in Canada! :biggrin:
> *


International mail fraud is a more severe crime i believe!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 07:14 AM~9619734
> *I DID SAY SOMETHING... AND DID HEARSE EVER SEND HIM THAT CAMERA
> *


actually i did, and i refunded the shipping charges for forgetting about it. so i actually came out of my pocket to help out a scammer. :angry: so please be kind enough to keep my name out of your fucking mouth, i didnt rip noone off.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:18 AM~9620641
> *actually i did, and i refunded the shipping charges for forgetting about it. so i actually came out of my pocket to help out a scammer. :angry:  so please be kind enough to keep my name out of your fucking mouth, i didnt rip noone off.....
> *


 :angry: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=candymancaddy



AND THATS JUST PAGE ONE , GET IT RIGHT HOMIE....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

after reading this topic its fucken sad, how this person will use a real life problum that someone out there has to come up with $300...what a piece of shit...fuck it homies..in this game we win some and lose some.. charge it to the game homie...this sorry piece of shit will get whats comming to him...one way or another


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 10:18 AM~9620641
> *actually i did, and i refunded the shipping charges for forgetting about it. so i actually came out of my pocket to help out a scammer. :angry:  so please be kind enough to keep my name out of your fucking mouth, i didnt rip noone off.....
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

can someone post all the links to the other sites the scammer ripped people off on?? im filing another complaint on this fucker :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yo spkie was ur car in trainin day or is it just LIKE thrainin days mc


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2008, 03:10 PM~9621284
> *yo spkie was ur car in trainin day or is it just LIKE thrainin days mc
> *


no it wasnt. it got called training day chrysler by someone up here cuz he said it reminds him of the monte on the. black on wires with the dome knockoff


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2008, 01:10 PM~9621284
> *yo spkie was ur car in trainin day or is it just LIKE thrainin days mc
> *


No, he calls it that because it's black, and he wishes it was a Chevy!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 03:12 PM~9621299
> *No, he calls it that because it's black, and he wishes it was a Chevy!
> *


hell no, if it was id drive it to the crusher :cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 12:57 PM~9621212
> *can someone post all the links to the other sites the scammer ripped people off on?? im filing another complaint on this fucker :angry:
> *


http://origins.usa.gov/external/external.j...://www.ic3.gov/ 

YOU NEED TO FILE HERE TOO ... ONCE THESE PEOPLE GET ENOUGH VICTOMS TO SPEAK UP ... THAT WILL SPEAD UP THE PROCCESS .. CAUSE THIS GUY IS MOST LIKELY BEING ACTIVE AND DOING MORE CYBER CRIMES


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 01:17 PM~9621330
> *hell no, if it was id drive it to the crusher :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 03:17 PM~9621333
> *http://origins.usa.gov/external/external.j...://www.ic3.gov/
> 
> YOU NEED TO FILE HERE TOO ... ONCE THESE PEOPLE GET ENOUGH VICTOMS TO SPEAK UP ... THAT WILL SPEAD UP THE PROCCESS ..  CAUSE THIS GUY IS MOST LIKELY  BEING ACTIVE  AND DOING MORE CYBER CRIMES
> *


yup thats where im filling, i wanna get as much proof i can on the fucker as i can


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:18 AM~9620641
> *actually i did, and i refunded the shipping charges for forgetting about it. so i actually came out of my pocket to help out a scammer. :angry:  so please be kind enough to keep my name out of your fucking mouth, i didnt rip noone off.....
> *


 a bro i did not say that to offend your ass ... it was a simple quiestion... and sorry you took it the wrong way.... where i was getting at, is the address the same that everybody else has??? cuase this guy might be using other addresses to comment his crimes


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 03:23 PM~9621367
> *a bro i did not say that to offend your ass ... it was a simple quiestion... and sorry you took it the wrong way.... where i was getting at,  is the address the same that everybody else has???  cuase this guy might be using other addresses to comment his crimes
> *


im pretty sure he's usin the same addy

1012 summit ave
st paul park mn 55071


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

look you guys need to go back and remove his phone number and any of his email add home add .... about this guy ...the guys that got jacked need to exchange any personal info to each other in pm ... not in public ... even though he commented a crime he still has rights ....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 03:53 PM~9621526
> *look you guys need to go back and remove his phone number and any of his email add home add .... about this guy ...the guys that got jacked need to exchange any  personal info to each other  in pm ... not in public ... even though he commented  a crime he still has rights ....
> *


who cares.. all that stuff was found on the net, you can search for anyone and find their numbers, address, etc.. plus his mom gave us some of this info to give to others so they would contact him through his number and not hers


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 03:53 PM~9621526
> *look you guys need to go back and remove his phone number and any of his email add home add .... about this guy ...the guys that got jacked need to exchange any  personal info to each other  in pm ... not in public ... even though he commented  a crime he still has rights ....
> *


not when he fucks with the layitlow fam, he fucks with us like this he has to deal with all of us lol :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: dubelduces, Waco, DOPE-SCALEMODELS


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES I JUST SPENT THE LAST 45 MINUTES READING ALL THIS SHIT, FUKIN PUTO ANYWAYS AND I WAS FEELIN SAD FOR THIS BITCH TOO EVEN SHARIN SOME OF MY PERSONAL SHIT THAT I WENT THROUGH AND SHIT. WOW THIS FOOL DONE FUKED UP, ALL THE HOMIES THAT THIS PUTO JACKED KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DOIN AND THIS FOOL WILL GET HIS.....


BELIEVE THAT KARMA IS A BITCH PUTO..........</span></span>


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 03:11 PM~9622030
> *not when he fucks with the layitlow fam, he fucks with us like this he has to deal with all of us lol :biggrin:
> *


TRUE ..I AGREE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 06:01 PM~9622437
> *TRUE ..I AGREE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres a bunch of the sites that were back in this thread that he's scammed people on
http://forum.zealot.com/t1524-2/#post14707
http://www.clodtalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6908
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-95191.html
http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/showthrea...&threadid=26768
http://www.rctech.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-33960.html
http://www.reunion.com/rcracer560001

his home # 651 459 9573
his cell # 651 329 1941


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 01:23 PM~9621367
> *a bro i did not say that to offend your ass ... it was a simple quiestion... and sorry you took it the wrong way.... where i was getting at,  is the address the same that everybody else has???  cuase this guy might be using other addresses to comment his crimes
> *


ok sorry i took it on offinceive mode.... seeings how this a topic about a scammer......  :cheesy: but yeah same addy.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

3 WHEELEN


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9626069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GIMME MY DAMN STUFF FIRST FUCKTARD! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2008, 10:07 PM~9626083
> *GIMME MY DAMN STUFF FIRST FUCKTARD! :angry:
> *


I DONT THINK HE WILL....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 10:08 PM~9626106
> *I DONT THINK HE WILL....
> *


I know, just thought id add that just in case! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:
:0 whose the other.. speak out or your gettin accused :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:13 PM~9626743
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> :0 whose the other.. speak out or your gettin accused :biggrin:
> *


BOOM!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT for a piece of shit


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Shit, i read those links Spike put up, And He's been doing this for Along time!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep cause he likes butt secks in the county....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

drop dead bitch


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 12:04 PM~9630539
> *yep cause he likes butt secks in the county....
> *


how many people filed claims? put your hand up! :wave: i did! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 7 2008, 02:26 PM~9630687
> *how many people filed claims? put your hand up!  :wave:  i did!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: I DID!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

yep


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 7 2008, 11:48 PM~9635895
> *TTT
> *


hey linc are we the only ones that bought from this fool?? cuz it looks like were the only ones to file claims on his ass


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:59 PM~9636038
> *hey linc are we the only ones that bought from this fool?? cuz it looks like were the only ones to file claims on his ass
> *


i thought there was like 3 or 4 people who bought and a few that gave him shit or traded?! :dunno: either way, i filed my claim and have e-mailed him and plan on calling him soon when i get a phone hooked up in my place! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 11:59 PM~9636038
> *hey linc are we the only ones that bought from this fool?? cuz it looks like were the only ones to file claims on his ass
> *


3


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know dubleduces sold a model for $15 and sent the cash to him just to help him out....all to find out it was a fuckin scam :angry: ill try callin his ass tomorow


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9636078
> *3
> *


did you file a claim?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

yep


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 7 2008, 10:05 PM~9636118
> *yep
> *


werd! that makes 3 of us that filed here anyway. who knows for sure how many filed on other sites.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

you guys got played like sum hoes i knew this shit was a scam from the start


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not sure how many other people from other sites have filed but if anyone else files from here i got a list of the other sites he scammed people on for proof


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

you guys need to document everytime you guys called him and what was said and time and date ....and if he answered or what....any emails that he sent you guys and shit like that ... you may feel silly but beleive you me ... you will need that type of info ... ok so what was giving to him and how much this dickless bitch take from the homies on lay it low ....... have you guys posted the warning on other site and where they can file a fraud claim make sure everybody is filing in the same site ....... and have you guys been contacted yet .....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

he got $70 from me and $300 from linc,even though he actually spent more. i dont have a recorder to get what he says when i call him but ill right it down and let yall know on here.  ill ask him for trackin numbers to


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i havent gone on the posted sites to ask if those people filed anything, and he hasnt responded to e-mails just pms here and that was before dec 29th


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 06:30 PM~9622690
> *heres a bunch of the sites that were back in this thread that he's scammed people on
> http://forum.zealot.com/t1524-2/#post14707
> http://www.clodtalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6908
> ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:21 PM~9636277
> *he got $70 from me and $300 from linc,even though he actually spent more. i dont have a recorder to get what he says when i call him but ill right it down and let yall know on here.  ill ask him for trackin numbers to
> *


so what is he saying ... that he sent the stuff out and you guys have not recceived it ..... or he just aint replying back


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 7 2008, 10:28 PM~9636339
> *so what is he saying ... that he sent the stuff out and you guys have not recceived it ..... or he just aint replying back
> *


doesnt reply in e-mails or pms! :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i called him last week and he said it was in the mail. but yet he aint been on since the 29th and he never gave tracking numbers like he said he would. plus if he did send it out, i shoulda got mine by now. i know i would take a lil longer for linc to get his since he's in canada


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

PLUS HE HAS HISTORY OF SCAMMING PEOPLE ... OK IAM CLEAR NOW


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 8 2008, 12:45 AM~9636509
> *PLUS HE HAS HISTORY OF SCAMMING PEOPLE ... OK IAM CLEAR NOW
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

just tried callin this fucker and he never answered :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2008, 12:24 PM~9639840
> *just tried callin this fucker and he never answered :angry:
> *


I GOT THAT PUSSY ON SPEED DIAL, I DONT THINK HES ANSWERING FOR ANYBODY.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you been callin his cell or house??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

call both, tell his mom when she bitches to get her son in check, you want ur shit back, until than youll keep callin


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 04:11 PM~9641432
> *call both, tell his mom when she bitches to get her son in check, you want ur shit back, until than youll keep callin
> *


i agree! call his moms place and get her involved! haha! he will stop or give our shit back if shes pissed at him for fucking up and now people are harassing her about his mistakes!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

OR SHE WILL CHANGE HER NUMBER.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 04:30 PM~9622690
> *
> 
> his home # 651 459 9573
> ...


THE TOP ONE IS HIS MOMS CORRECT?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HMM 3 TOPICS LOCKED IN ONE DAY 22 PEOPLE ONLINE AND NOT ONE COMMENT POSTE BY ANYONE, GOOD JOB 1OFAKND , YA SCARED EVERYONE OFF AND TOOK THE PLAYROOM AWAY......

22 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Reverend Hearse, 8-Ball, sloshedmr_bones, lowrid3r, las_crucez, crxlowrider, DoUgH, ddub, ElRafa, dave_da_chef, Domonator, ****


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 09:18 PM~9643004
> *HMM 3 TOPICS LOCKED IN ONE DAY 22 PEOPLE ONLINE AND NOT ONE COMMENT POSTE BY ANYONE, GOOD JOB 1OFAKND , YA SCARED EVERYONE OFF AND TOOK THE PLAYROOM AWAY......
> 
> 22 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> ...


great job?...i wasn't the one that couldn't follow one simple rule. 

this forum isn't your whore house or play room anyway, and it's gotten to the point that the modeling is starting to take a back seat to all the bullshit around here. 

Your post right now for instance, is totally irrelevant to the subject. You want to congratulate me on a job well done, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAD TO POST IT SOMEWHERE, YOU LOCKED THE TOPICS JUST FOR THAT . I BUILD , AND I LIKE TO BULLSHIT TOO. TRY IT SOME TIME INSTEAD OF PLAYING LIL COP. HERE BACK ON TOPIC, IS THE TOP NUMBER HIS MOMS?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya hearse the top number is his moms.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THANKS , I HAVE SOME STRESS TO RELIEVE.......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: no prob homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DOESNT TAKE BLOCKED CALLS ANYMORE. FUCKIN BITCH.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: no prob homie


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i called his cell just now and it went straight to the voice mail so i called the house # and some guy picked up saying he works nights LMMFAO


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i just called said i was from lay it lows collections dept, dude said all the stuff was in the mail but didnt have a tracking number, then told me it wasnt him and i needed to contact dude at work .couldnt provide a work number. :uh: stupid fuck cant even get his story straight. whos up for some phone tag with this pussy tonight? :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

keep callin the fool!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im on it.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2008, 09:58 PM~9654437
> *im on it.....
> *


NICE!!!Thanks bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.phonetrace.org/ trace his cellphone


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

holy shit dont use that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2008, 11:56 PM~9654406
> *i just called said i was from lay it lows collections dept, dude said all the stuff was in the mail but didnt have a tracking number, then told me it wasnt him and i needed to contact dude at work .couldnt provide a work number. :uh:  stupid fuck cant even get his story  straight. whos up for some phone tag with this pussy tonight? :cheesy:
> *


crx just called him to and he got the same answer...he's at work


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i called and said he fucked a bunch of people on lil off i think its him


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Jan 9 2008, 06:43 PM~9654283
> *i called his cell just now and it went straight to the voice mail so i called the house # and some guy picked up saying he works nights LMMFAO
> *


whoring his ass on the corner?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

well i just called again and his "roomate" picked up the phone and i told him that me and my buddies baught A LOT of shit off brandon and he needs to send us our shit so i asked him whens the best time to get ahold of brandon and he said after 8:30 am then be4 i hung up i asked what dudes name was and he said jim so if any of you get a differant answer it BRANDON


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jan 9 2008, 09:01 PM~9654465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: off topic owned


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i called i go is brandon there and he goes no so i ok who's this and he goes nick and i go well mr nick you just FUCKED up cuz i'm the guy who called and you said your name was jim and he laughed and goes well i'm looking at jim right now and i go well mr nick give brandon a message from us lay it low guys that he BETTER send out our shit or get his ass kicked by a bunch of lil guys cuz we have his addy and we are NOT afriad to knock on doors to get our shit and then he said he would let brandon know he NEEDS to send it out


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

SEND HIM A BAG OF ANTHREX ... IN A 76 CAPRICE BOX.... LOL ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

well i just talked to this girl that lives where he is from and she is goin to try to go by his house and see whats up when she gets a day off work im tryin to help yall out fellas


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Threatening this guy is not gonna help !!! It just makes you as guilty as him....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 10 2008, 07:52 AM~9656738
> *Threatening this guy is not gonna help !!! It just makes you as guilty as him....
> *


no shit , hes has allready been caught in his lies, and he knows you not stopping by fro milk and cookies.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

this forum is fucked it keeps accepting replies without bumping the topic....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck gettin your stuff linc,you know i aint forgot about you and i aint some punk like this guy..it just takes time with me....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 10 2008, 06:40 PM~9661917
> *best of luck gettin your stuff linc,you know i aint forgot about you and i aint some punk like this guy..it just takes time with me....
> *


Never said you were a punk bro!  :biggrin: 3wheelinfleetwood is! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IS IT ILLEGAL TO SHIP A BAG OF SHIT?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2008, 01:01 AM~9665579
> *IS IT ILLEGAL TO SHIP A BAG OF SHIT?
> *


not if there is no return addy! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 11 2008, 01:01 AM~9665579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but when it gets to the door step............................. how are you going to light it? :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 01:20 AM~9665638
> *but when it gets to the door step............................. how are you going to light it?    :cheesy:
> *


leave instructions on the bag for the mail man!  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2008, 01:23 AM~9665645
> *leave instructions on the bag for the mail man!   :biggrin:
> *


thats funny shit there, but seriously , i wanna mail him a package of shit..... i wonder what a load will cost to sent to him..... i need to go eat some beans , and i can put it in a model box with a note ....... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

* note to self * never do ANY deals with hearse. If so make him put the items in clear boxes to make sure they are not shit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 01:45 AM~9665684
> ** note to self *  never do ANY deals with hearse.  If so make him put the items in clear boxes to make sure they are not shit.
> *


* note to low, hearse does not like scammers, likes to be vengeful, and only thinks of sending bags of hot ,steamy ,smelly ,runny ,partly chunky shit to people who deserve it , like scammers......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I know bro. I hate a thief as well. People work WAY to hard for shit to just give it away. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

in all fairness for what the food costs to make the shit , and how hard it is to collect it and package it ,i would still give it away..... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

put it in a ziplock bag so it wont stink during shipping


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that shits gonna be rock hard with how cold its gettin, or either hot and shitty :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Put in a styrofoam bro, it will keep it warm........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this is some funny shit


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

we can all donate a turd and send to hearse and have him box each turd up together and send it out :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 11 2008, 09:46 AM~9667042
> *we can all donate a turd and send to hearse and have him box each turd up together and send it out :cheesy:
> *


no , you can send your own turds though....... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HERASE THAT 1 IN YOUR MOUTH ISN"T A BABE RUTH !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok pervs enough of the scat talk .... .... go watch 2 girls one cup to get your jollies on lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:
anything new?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Nothin on my end.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

linc, anything happening on your paypal dispute?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2008, 01:53 PM~9692371
> *linc, anything happening on your paypal dispute?
> *


Haven't heard anything from them yet.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

keep buggin them, paypal


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9693089
> *keep buggin them, paypal
> *


for what? i am still waiting to get 10 bucks back,.... it has been 5 months aint happinin :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9693089
> *keep buggin them, paypal
> *


how does one "keep buggin them"? I dont have a phone and waiting for a responce online.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2008, 05:54 PM~9693346
> *how does one "keep buggin them"?  I dont have a phone and waiting for a responce online.
> *


cant you keep sending them email asking whats goin on, wheres ur refund, etc..?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttmft ...... fuck scammers....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

What a fucking joke!!! Paypal ruled in my favor! yeah, they awarded me $6.59 as his bank account only had that amount in it. Six dollars! :angry: 

Oh well, I guess that was a $343.41 lesson well learned! 

Karma , I believe you turn is coming soon Brandon! What goes around comes around, hope your prepared. :angry:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 21 2008, 01:08 AM~9743836
> *What a fucking joke!!!  Paypal ruled in my favor!  yeah, they awarded me $6.59 as his bank account only had that amount in it.  Six dollars!   :angry:
> 
> Oh well, I guess that was a $343.41 lesson well learned!
> ...


that fuckin blow's man !!!
sorry for your loss homie and like you say KARMA'S A BITCH !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 20 2008, 11:10 PM~9743857
> *that fuckin blow's man !!!
> sorry for your loss homie and like you say KARMA'S A BITCH !!!
> *



X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x3


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 20 2008, 11:08 PM~9743836
> *What a fucking joke!!!  Paypal ruled in my favor!  yeah, they awarded me $6.59 as his bank account only had that amount in it.  Six dollars!  :angry:
> 
> Oh well, I guess that was a $343.41 lesson well learned!
> ...


$343.41 fuck dog I would leave that fuck at the river bank!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: 
Sorry to hear it linc....he'll get his bro..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 21 2008, 01:08 AM~9743836
> *What a fucking joke!!!  Paypal ruled in my favor!  yeah, they awarded me $6.59 as his bank account only had that amount in it.  Six dollars!  :angry:
> 
> Oh well, I guess that was a $343.41 lesson well learned!
> ...


damn that sucks man. at least you got more back then ill ever get back from this :angry: :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets go thats fuckers house can u say road trip


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump fot the AUNT of Brandon who just e-mailed me wanting to use her paypal but cant because Brandon used it to rip me off! Hope you can say something to him to make all this go away!  :biggrin: 

Thanks Aunt Kelly!

Linc. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 29 2008, 12:30 AM~9809184
> *Bump fot the AUNT of Brandon who just e-mailed me wanting to use her paypal but cant because Brandon used it to rip me off!  Hope you can say something to him to make all this go away!   :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Aunt Kelly!
> ...


haha, you tell her what happened?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: he gonna get his ass kicked now...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 28 2008, 10:37 PM~9809277
> *haha, you tell her what happened?
> *


i gave her this website addy and all the info she needs to read for herself what happened! I also explained how she can be charged as an accomplise to his crimes for allowing him to use her e-mail addy to commit these crimes! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 29 2008, 12:30 AM~9809184
> *Bump fot the AUNT of Brandon who just e-mailed me wanting to use her paypal but cant because Brandon used it to rip me off!  Hope you can say something to him to make all this go away!   :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Aunt Kelly!
> ...


thats really low to use family members accounts to rip somebody off with.
what a fuckin piece of shit !!!
this guy needs some serious wall to wall counseling !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 29 2008, 02:32 AM~9810899
> *thats really low to use family members accounts to rip somebody off with.
> what a fuckin piece of shit !!!
> this guy needs some serious fist to face counseling !!!
> *


 :0 fixed it for ya.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 04:55 AM~9810929
> *:0    fixed it for ya.
> *


cool thanks homie !!!
but same thing lol comes down to A MAJOR LEAGUE ASS KICKIN !!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

bump for the aunt! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

so what did she have to say about the whole thing


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 29 2008, 10:57 AM~9812419
> *so what did she have to say about the whole thing
> *


didnt talk to her personaly, just recieved an e-mail from her, so i gave her the info to get here, and breifly explained the problem, and havent checked to see if she replied yet.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 29 2008, 11:14 AM~9812576
> *didnt talk to her personaly, just recieved an e-mail from her, so i gave her the info to get here, and breifly explained the problem, and havent checked to see if she replied yet.
> *



Id be pretty leary, could be another one of his games. tell her to call you, or better yet -get a number where you can call her at.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 29 2008, 11:44 AM~9812794
> *Id be pretty leary, could be another one of his games. tell her to call you, or  better yet -get a number where you can call her at.
> *


x2...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i font this # for him on mautofied.com.. 651-329-1941....his truck is for sale their in the pj.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 29 2008, 12:21 PM~9813029
> *i font this # for him on mautofied.com..  651-329-1941....his truck is for sale their in the pj.
> *


 :uh: i dont get it! what!?! :uh:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 29 2008, 02:21 PM~9813029
> *i font this # for him on mautofied.com..  651-329-1941....his truck is for sale their in the pj.
> *



I almost had my wife talked into getting it too but then this thing turned up and I said the hell with it and told her I'll just slam her 2003 Silverado instead.

Here is the link to his mauto page. 
http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100078081.htm


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SellerID: LowLife4Life 

AINT THAT THE TRUTH..... :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jan 29 2008, 04:28 PM~9814000
> *I almost had my wife talked into getting it too but then this thing turned up and I said the hell with it and told her I'll just slam her 2003 Silverado instead.
> 
> Here is the link to his mauto page.
> ...


everyone should flag his ad as abuse


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 29 2008, 04:54 PM~9814187
> *everyone should flag his ad as abuse
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

wht didn't you guys just do this to his ad...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

OUCH...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice 1 man i would have done the same thing


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

do u have any thing left bro


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 02:25 PM~9822363
> *do u have any thing left bro
> *


who are you talking to???


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 12:25 PM~9822363
> *do u have any thing left bro
> *


do not buy from this fool! he is a fake, fraud, and has ripped 3-4 people off using this thread and a child!!!! :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hes a scammer


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 02:25 PM~9822363
> *do u have any thing left bro
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool thanks for the insite


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:59 PM~9374914
> *8.) Chevy C1500 ex cab Promo (Black)
> 9.) Chevy C-1500 Ex cab (Teal) I just changed the rims on the truck.
> 10.) LS Monte Combo from Twinn
> ...


how much for these shipped 















































:uh: pay up sucka :twak:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

So I just signed into AOL and he is logged on. SubsidedDragger is his AOL instant messenger name.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yep, just caught him logged into aim at 8pm tonight. i sent a message, he started to type, changed his mind and signed off!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 3 2008, 07:06 PM~9857361
> *yep, just caught him logged into aim at 8pm tonight. i sent a message, he started to type, changed his mind and signed off!
> *


bwahahahahaha wat a fuckin little bitch ass muterfucker,all can do is run till somebody catches his punk-ass :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 3 2008, 09:06 PM~9857361
> *yep, just caught him logged into aim at 8pm tonight. i sent a message, he started to type, changed his mind and signed off!
> *


he didnt sign off, he blocked ya, try a new sn and ull see him come on again


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 4 2008, 12:36 AM~9858976
> *he didnt sign off, he blocked ya, try a new sn and ull see him come on again
> *


nah, i already got him on both my name lists, and i'm always logged into both at once


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2008, 12:43 AM~9859029
> *nah, i already got him on both my name lists, and i'm always logged into both at once
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone try callin this fool lately??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Any other info from his aunt or whatever she was?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

is this undead white boy 3wheelin?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 5 2008, 06:46 AM~9868320
> *Any other info from his aunt or whatever she was?
> *


yeah, we talk via e-mail, she takin care of the $300, however, he said he would make up the fee's i was charged so i have to take that up with him. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds good

I would only believe it when the moneys in my hand though......


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im callen bull shit


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2008, 07:32 AM~9868430
> *is this undead white boy 3wheelin?
> *


I thought this too


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

same here


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2008, 06:32 AM~9868430
> *is this undead white boy 3wheelin?
> *


HMMMMMMMMMM :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

instead of wondering, just no body deal with him, than nobody has to worry, lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 5 2008, 05:21 PM~9871873
> *instead of wondering, just no body deal with him, than nobody has to worry, lol
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whos "carmasutra"!?



That person is lookin for a chassis for a caprice! didnt someone give him(3wheelinfleetwood) a caprice?! :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

1 post since joining aug 07 and only post in wanted ads, lookin for a 76 chassis :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2008, 09:32 AM~9868430
> *is this undead white boy 3wheelin?
> *


its crossed my mind :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2008, 01:16 PM~9869557
> *yeah, we talk via e-mail, she takin care of the $300, however, he said he would make up the fee's i was charged so i have to take that up with him. :biggrin:
> *


anything bout my money???


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 08:43 AM~9876736
> *anything bout my money???
> *


Haha! no! sorry. I cant be held responsible to collect on behalf of everyone whos lost< and i highly doubt she would give me the money for everyones loss. She asked me to take the $50 in fee's he said he'd re-pay me up with him as she is responsible only for the $300 and i kinda agree. Shes going out of her way giving the money back in the first place. Most wouldn't even go that far! But as of yet, no money has been returned.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 AM~9876779
> *Haha! no!  sorry.  I cant be held responsible to collect on behalf of everyone whos lost< and i highly doubt she would give me the money for everyones loss.  She asked me to take the $50 in fee's he said he'd re-pay me up with him as she is responsible only for the $300 and i kinda agree.  Shes going out of her way giving the money back in the first place.  Most wouldn't even go that far!  But as of yet, no money has been returned.
> *


good luck linc. I hope you get your money back.
and yes linc I was the dumbass that sent him a caprice model
we live and learn I guess.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 6 2008, 09:20 AM~9876983
> *good luck linc. I hope you get your money back.
> and yes linc I was the dumbass that sent him a caprice model
> we live and learn I guess.
> *



Your not a dumbass homie we are all a family on here and there is always once numb nut that will ruin it by messing with that trust you know what I mean


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 AM~9877132
> *Your not a dumbass homie we are all a family on here and there is always once numb nut that will ruin it by messing with that trust you know what I mean
> *


x2! your not a dumb ass! he is! you did nothing wrong by trying to help a guy in need! so we thought! i dont think any of us are dumasses! we are all learning here, some other lessons then others but, i find when people are in need of things, others in here help out. And thats what we were trying to do. Help this fool out. But instead, he ripped us off. No one in here that try's to help someone out is a dumbass in myopinion.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya that true linc. good luck on gettin your money back. hit me up with a PM with her email and ill see if she can talk to him or whatever bout gettin my cash back. 

and your not a dumbass old low&slow. like linc said were all family,we all trust eachother...except newbes till they show there not scammers. but then again they can get good feedback by buyin shit but not by sellin shit.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2008, 10:33 AM~9877394
> *x2!  your not a dumb ass!  he is!  you did nothing wrong by trying to help a guy in need!  so we thought!  i dont think any of us are dumasses!  we are all learning here, some other lessons then others but, i find when people are in need of things, others in here help out.  And thats what we were trying to do.  Help this fool out.  But instead, he ripped us off.  No one in here that try's to help someone out is a dumbass in myopinion.
> *


Well put


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2008, 12:33 PM~9877394
> *x2!  your not a dumb ass!  he is!  you did nothing wrong by trying to help a guy in need!  so we thought!  i dont think any of us are dumasses!  we are all learning here, some other lessons then others but, i find when people are in need of things, others in here help out.  And thats what we were trying to do.  Help this fool out.  But instead, he ripped us off.  No one in here that try's to help someone out is a dumbass in myopinion.
> *


yeah linc your right homie.
that was well said. we all learned from this clown.
and I will continue to help guys out on here when I can.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

who the fuck are you talkin shit to


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2008, 07:32 AM~9868430
> *is this undead white boy 3wheelin?
> *


 :nono: NA HE'S A COOL LIL WOOD I KNOW PERSONALY.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 05:54 PM~9880653
> *who the fuck are you talkin shit to
> *


????????????? I KNOW U AINT TALKIN IT ON HERE????????????????????????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im not if ur not but i didnt do anything to these other guys so idk why they're talkin shit 4


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9880736
> *im not if ur not but i didnt do anything to these other guys so idk why they're talkin shit 4
> *


hey whity, calm your self! your still young blood in here and you shouldnt be mouthing people off just yet! :nono:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

than tell these other foos not to talk shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

chill out man..... there's good reason why they look at new people that way..... nothin personal...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOPEFULLY UR RIGHT BRO I DIDNT DO SHIT TO THESE FOOS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yes..... Biggs already got your back on this so let it go....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I've been on these forums for a while now. Never been a scammer and never will be. I just bought some shit from betos with quick payment. So i think he can vouch for me. Phatras can vouch for me to considering he lives 4 houses from me. So before anyone calls me out for a scammer i just want to post up here and let everyone know that i'm not. I have low post count but been here for a while. But i would be pissed off if that fuck screwed me for any amount of money. Sorry for the few he ripped off. I have a daughter and that's some heartless shit to use your kids to scam people but i'm sure he's not the only fuck to do it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^its not just post counts its the start date too. You joined in what 05? That helps alot. Plus you come here with Phatras, we know your legit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 09:54 PM~9880653
> *who the fuck are you talkin shit to
> *




look homie....... we are not talking shit on you, but we are all fam on this site, and if you want to be apart, show us something, build something, post a pic, DO something. buy something from twinn, or other homies on here, we all had to gain our respect, it wasnt just givein to us.

its not just that linc was scammed on here, we all were scamed on here with him, and we wont trust some nubie, that doesnt show us something! 


stop typeing and get building!!!!

just my 2 cents fellas :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2008, 11:16 PM~9881603
> *hey whity, calm your self! your still young blood in here and you shouldnt be mouthing people off just yet!  :nono:
> *




true true !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^them crazy kids


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

anyone call him lately


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

never mine homie don't post anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so we cool or what


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:27 AM~9886852
> *so we cool or what
> *


we cool homie  

no more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

deal im not postin any more due to da fact my camera waz stolen


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Got 90.00 money order from Brandons aunt 2day. She seems alright. 2 bad he's a fuckup thats still gonna get his in the end.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 7 2008, 04:02 PM~9887992
> *Got 90.00 money order from Brandons aunt 2day. She seems alright. 2 bad he's a fuckup thats still gonna get his in the end.
> *


 :0 Forizzle????


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 7 2008, 06:02 PM~9887992
> *Got 90.00 money order from Brandons aunt 2day. She seems alright. 2 bad he's a fuckup thats still gonna get his in the end.
> *


Make sure it's real. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 7 2008, 03:02 PM~9887992
> *Got 90.00 money order from Brandons aunt 2day. She seems alright. 2 bad he's a fuckup thats still gonna get his in the end.
> *


YOU LUCKY ..... i havent gotten my paypal money yet!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 7 2008, 06:18 PM~9888513
> *YOU LUCKY .....  i havent gotten my paypal money yet!!!
> *


X2 i havent got a email replie yet


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 7 2008, 03:02 PM~9887992
> *Got 90.00 money order from Brandons aunt 2day. She seems alright. 2 bad he's a fuckup thats still gonna get his in the end.
> *


just got word form his aunt, your money order is real! she read the site and wanted me to tell you that! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i emailed her and havent got a response yet


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

She seems preaty pissed in all e-mails to me! maybe she doesnt wanna pay anymore of his debts. :dunno: I have still yet to see my refund.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya im sure she is but i told her i didnt want her to refund it i told her i wanted him to either send my money back or preferably send what i paid for


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 11:17 PM~9912362
> *ya im sure she is but i told her i didnt want her to refund it i told her i wanted him to either send my money back or preferably send what i paid for
> *


you don't want a refund, you want your money back?? lmfao


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 11 2008, 12:23 PM~9916521
> *you don't want a refund, you want your money back?? lmfao
> *


i think he meant he doesnt want her to pay him, but Brandon to pay him.  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 11 2008, 04:26 PM~9917270
> *i think he meant he doesnt want her to pay him, but Brandon to pay him.   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: correct


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 7 2008, 03:02 PM~9887992
> *Got 90.00 money order from Brandons aunt 2day. She seems alright. 2 bad he's a fuckup thats still gonna get his in the end.
> *


so... was this a real MO? was promised mt money back "in a few days" over 2 weeks ago and still have yet to see it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 13 2008, 11:23 PM~9938805
> *so... was this a real MO?  was promised mt money back "in a few days"  over 2 weeks ago and still have yet to see it.
> *



damn canadian shipping? I hope so homie, hope you get some of this back if not all.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2008, 11:25 PM~9938819
> *damn canadian shipping?    I hope so homie,  hope you get some of this back if not all.
> *


canadian shipping??!? no , I was supposed to get mine back through paypal! couple others got money orders, i was wondering if infact they were real?! She(the aunt) sent me an e-mail asking to tell people here that infact they were! As she read this thread and saw people questioning them. I too want to know if they are/were! she promised I would get my money through paypal "in a few days", that was over two weeks ago. I havent recieved anything as of yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 12:23 AM~9939162
> *canadian shipping??!?  no , I was supposed to get mine back through paypal!  couple others got money orders, i was wondering if infact they were real?!  She(the aunt)  sent me an e-mail asking to tell people here that infact they were!  As she read this thread and saw people questioning them.  I too want to know if they are/were!  she promised I would get my money through paypal "in a few days", that was over two weeks ago.  I havent recieved anything as of yet.
> *



fuck man that sucks. Where she from? Want me to go smack-a-bitch?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2008, 03:34 AM~9939217
> *fuck man that sucks.      Where she from?    Want me to go smack-a-bitch?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hahaha! dont know where she is, but if you wanna go smack Brandon around.....  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 11:51 AM~9940433
> *hahaha!  dont know where she is, but if you wanna go smack Brandon around.....   :biggrin:
> *




hes probly a little bitch too, hit him once and he starts cryin! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 12:23 AM~9939162
> *canadian shipping??!?  no , I was supposed to get mine back through paypal!  couple others got money orders, i was wondering if infact they were real?!  She(the aunt)  sent me an e-mail asking to tell people here that infact they were!  As she read this thread and saw people questioning them.  I too want to know if they are/were!  she promised I would get my money through paypal "in a few days", that was over two weeks ago.  I havent recieved anything as of yet.
> *


I wouldn't be picky, maybe it's easier for her to get a money order? Paypal may have put the account on hold or something


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres my conspiracy theory......

i think there really is no "aunt". i think he is the one lurking around here. he is shook cause everyone is onto him and knows alot of info about him. so he is just trying to make things right to get everyone off his back


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 14 2008, 09:31 AM~9940733
> *heres my conspiracy theory......
> 
> i think there really is no "aunt".  i think he is the one lurking around here.  he is shook cause everyone is onto him and knows alot of info about him. so he is just trying to make things right to get everyone off his back
> *


if thats the case...... HURRY THE FUCK UP AND GIVE BACK MY MONEY FOOL OR WE'RE COMIN TO GET YOU!!!! :angry: 










:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Smack both of them around just because they have the same genes.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 14 2008, 09:31 AM~9940733
> *heres my conspiracy theory......
> 
> i think there really is no "aunt".  i think he is the one lurking around here.  he is shook cause everyone is onto him and knows alot of info about him. so he is just trying to make things right to get everyone off his back
> *


agreed..... :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 11:41 AM~9940839
> *if thats the case...... HURRY THE FUCK UP AND GIVE BACK MY MONEY FOOL OR WE'RE COMIN TO GET YOU!!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


X2 MOTHERFUCKER :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 01:23 AM~9938805
> *so... was this a real MO?  was promised mt money back "in a few days"  over 2 weeks ago and still have yet to see it.
> *


ITS REAL. I TOOK M/O CAUSE MY PAYPAL DOESN'T RECIEVE. AND YES HER PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS TEMPERARILY FROZE.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

x3


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 14 2008, 07:40 PM~9945461
> *ITS REAL. I TOOK M/O CAUSE MY PAYPAL DOESN'T RECIEVE. AND YES HER PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS TEMPERARILY FROZE.
> *


 paypal doesnt recieve what? :dunno:


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

ok so who would like to come and smack me around cause I did the right thing? And yes I really am his aunt


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 01:51 PM~9951076
> *ok so who would like to come and smack me around cause I did the right thing? And yes I really am his aunt
> *


thats very cool of you to help these people out.. uffin:


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

I am just trying to make things right and I really dont appreciate the way these others talk about me when they have no idea whats going on...


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 01:58 PM~9951137
> *I am just trying to make things right and I really dont appreciate the way these others talk about me when they have no idea whats going on...
> *


I just think these guys are alittle leary after what happened, don't think any disrespect towards you.. especially since your taking it upon yourself to fix his wrongs.. it's hard to believe he hasn't got in any serious trouble over all the other things he has done..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 02:51 PM~9951076
> *ok so who would like to come and smack me around cause I did the right thing? And yes I really am his aunt
> *


I dont think anyone here wants to smack you around Kelly! Most of us would like to get our hands on Brandon, not you! You HAVE done more than most by stepping up to the plate and re-paying those who are owed! We thankyou for that but still, we feel sour towards Brandon and those who dont get their money back probably will forever!

Linc.


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

well read backwards and see that they said smack the bitch around and where do I live


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

I have not gotten any emails from you spikekid but I will relay the message to Brandon as soon as I see him


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 03:05 PM~9951178
> *well read backwards and see that they said smack the bitch around and where do I live
> *


A lot of stuff is "said" strictly tongue in cheek. Hardly anybody actually knows each other. Hell, for all we know, you may not be who you say you are right now, especially after what's all been going on. But everyone appreciates you stepping up and setting things straight.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 02:05 PM~9951178
> *well read backwards and see that they said smack the bitch around and where do I live
> *


 :0 just read those pages, skipped a few... damn guess your right...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 03:05 PM~9951178
> *well read backwards and see that they said smack the bitch around and where do I live
> *


True, it does! But if you read it carfully, it says, "maybe it brandon pretending to be her"! and who ever wrote it, probably wont get their money back! I think what you have done for those of us been re-payed, is honorable! No one else would have done what you are and continue to do! how ever, like I said, we are upset with Brandon, not you! I cant speak for everyone here, but I am glad you stepped up to do the rigjt thing on behalf of Brandon! 

And I also think, those on here bad mouthing her(kelly/ the aunt) need to realise, she's paying those who were ripped off out of her pocket and doing it cause it's the right thing and she didn't have to do this! Think about that next time you wanna bad mouth her if you are owed money from him!


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

I am not brandon and the only reason I did this for him is because he is good kid and has made some really bad choices lately and I am trying to help him get back on the right track.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 05:25 PM~9951289
> *I am not brandon and the only reason I did this for him is because he is good kid and has made some really bad choices lately and I am trying to help him get back on the right track.
> *


he's a thief.

and he's been doing this for a long time, not just lately. He's been found all over the internet pulling the same scheme, and some of them go pretty far back. 

An ass beating is about the only thing he needs.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 15 2008, 02:32 PM~9951335
> *he's a thief.
> 
> and he's been doing this for a long time, not just lately. He's been found all over the internet pulling the same scheme, and some of them go pretty far back.
> ...


 :biggrin: 

x-2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 05:08 PM~9951199
> *I have not gotten any emails from you spikekid but I will relay the message to Brandon as soon as I see him
> *


ok i musta typed the email address wrong or somethin. but thank you. i would like it if i got what i payed for but i doubt im goin to. and like linc said, we're mad at him and not you. you have done nothing wrong to us,he has and he should man up and do the right thing.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Regardless of whether your doing the right thing or not. Your just helping him continue to do it. By bailing him out when he rips people off your just telling him hey it's ok, i'll settle your debts for you, don't worry. Are you going to bail him out of every fuck up he does. :twak: That's fuckin rediculous.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 15 2008, 04:55 PM~9952013
> *Regardless of whether your doing the right thing or not.  Your just helping him continue to do it. By bailing him out when he rips people off your just telling him hey it's ok, i'll settle your debts for you, don't worry.  Are you going to bail him out of every fuck up he does. :twak: That's fuckin rediculous.
> *



We have all done things in life we probably shouldnt have, but we had someone there to teach us right from wrong. If she doesn't help him, who will? If she tries and fails, she probably wont do it again! But, he also used her e-mail and paypal addy so she too can be charged for his crimes! maybe this is why she's doing this. I dont know. What I do know, is she doesn't even have to do it in the first place! she could easily say fuck you all and walk away! But she's not! And that should be noticed and appriciated! I do! And i am sure roni does and so does spike! And the rest of those on here who choose to also!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:yes: i do appreicate her tryin to help us out. lawfully speaking she could be charged for his crime,but im sure she had no clue what the lil fucker was up to. if she knew im sure she wouldnt of let him use it


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

So this scam seemed to work out ! plus it was so easy ! I can make you belive it was to help out a sick child ! To use someone else's account and then to get all you pissed ! LOL ! WHo needs the ass wiped ! Me for scamming or you guys for feeling soory from my story !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

SO WHERES ARE SHIT MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH, spikekid999, base905

I so you in but you an't got shit to say !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

SO WHERES THE STUFF WE PAYED FOR????? STUPID FUCK


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

Why should you belive that 1 owe you anything ?


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

Dang you got a pic of Spike kid and Linc !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn shits bout to get real ugly n this bitch!!!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 15 2008, 11:02 PM~9953927
> *Damn shits bout to get real ugly n this bitch!!!!!
> *


you really think so :rofl:


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

Probley wont ! It seems ethugs only bang when there is no 1 to return fire !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS IGNORE THIS PERSON, PLEASE DO NOT SCOOP TO HIS LEVEL.*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 15 2008, 09:04 PM~9953938
> *you really think so  :rofl:
> *



NO........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 09:04 PM~9953943
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS IGNORE THIS PERSON, PLEASE DO NOT SCOOP TO HIS LEVEL.
> *



Gotcha bro!


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

so who is acting like my nephew?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 08:04 PM~9953943
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS IGNORE THIS PERSON, PLEASE DO NOT STOOP TO HIS LEVEL.
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 09:05 PM~9953953
> *so who is acting like my nephew?
> *


So who is acting like his aunt ?

And how do you not know this an't your nephew Kelly ?


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

because I just talked to him when I was at his house 10 minutes ago!!! And he hasnt touched the computer


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 09:14 PM~9954004
> *because I just talked to him when I was at his house 10 minutes ago!!! And he hasnt touched the computer
> *


10 min ago ! Well you cant watch someone when your not there ! 

And i CALL BULLSHIT on the the fact that your the Aunt ! 

We need to see a pic of you holding up a seen saying the time a date ! And Have you if you say your paying people back given anyone anything yet ?

These guys have been fucked over once ! Ture this isn't your nephew ! But noone here knows if your really the aunt with out proof ! \


History shows that Brandon if a scammer ! And has some tricks to get what he plans up and going ! 

You can be the same peice of shit just under another name ! It only took 2 minutes to get a new name and start some shit up !

Prove who you are ! Show proof that these guys will be paid back ! And tell that little Fucktard he should be held accountable for ROBBING people by spending some time in the meat locker ! 

As long as people keep bailing him out he'll meet a end that can't fixed ! Some fool will get ahold of him and put some hot lead in his chest and there really an't no fixen that shit !


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

well it just goes to what an idiot you are , read and you will see modelsbyroni got his money order. Linc will also get his as soon as paypal quits screwing me around. I do not need to proven to YOU anything and I hope to hell noone will ever be there to bail your ass out when you fuck up.


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 09:28 PM~9954109
> *well it just goes to what an idiot you are , read and you will see modelsbyroni got his money order. Linc will also get his as soon as paypal quits screwing me around. I do not need to proven to YOU anything and I hope to hell noone will ever be there to bail your ass out when you fuck up.
> *



Thats just it Kelly ! Everything that i have every done i had to face my self ! No one was there to save me so i could do it again ! SO I DIDN'T FUCK UP ! OR DO SHIT THAT WOULD LEAD ME TO GET IN TROUBLE WHERE I NEEDED SO ONE TO COVER FOR ME ! 

Thats what your fuck retarded nephew needs to face ! IF do some dumd shit you should have to own up to it ! 


Linc out over $300.00 buck ! Is he really getting his shit back ? He bought frist ! He should be paid frist ! What did Roni spend ? Either way someone in this deal is getting fucked over! 


Sorry Linc this happened to you ! Next time maybe you and the other guys will take my word and think before you do anymore buys with new unknown members ! 

And for the aunt kelly !! When Brandon was buying what he bought where and how did he get the money he spent then ?

And is there even a sick little girl?


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

I gave paypal the ok 3 weeks ago(not that this concerns you) but not my fault they review the shit for a month!!!! I gave the refunds because they were on my account and I had no clue this shit was going on. And just to let you know there are people out there that have a heart and dont like seeing people get screwed. And as for brandon I love him and would do almost anything for him...thats what families do for each other. No she is not sick THANK GOD for that she is the best thing ever!!!


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

This has really gotten out of hand and I have made things right with Linc and Roni, so its pretty childish that someone wants to try to keep the drama going by pretending to be brandon and piss these people off all over again


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 15 2008, 09:40 PM~9954189
> *I gave paypal the ok 3 weeks ago(not that this concerns you) but not my fault they review the shit for a month!!!! I gave the refunds because they were on my account and I had no clue this shit was going on. And just to let you know there are people out there that have a heart and dont like seeing people get screwed. And as for brandon I love him and would do almost anything for him...thats what families do for each other. No she is not sick THANK GOD for that she is the best thing ever!!!
> *


He'll never learn ! And Families also belive in TOUGH LOVE ! Show that little fucker what trouble feels like ! 8, 16 , or 23 ! The fucker needs people to stop holding his hand and covering for him ! This isn't the frist time , and it wont be the last with people like you thinking he was the victim in this ! 

If i were Linc or anyone else n this matter i would press charges and let him face what he cause ! 

To the members of LIL! This Is MINI! I did this to see what would happen ! And what happend was KWhite popped up ! 

Just like when linc posted up about smacking the shit out of someone ! 

Some things not adding up here ! Be careful ! You done been fucked onced ! And even if people are getting paid back still doesn't mean this an't the same little shit back on here !


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah I popped up!!! Want to read the shit you are saying about me..... Brandon will have to face the music but it wont be by you!!! You need to worry about yourself and grow up. I know people got fucked and no that is not ok EVER!!! Just cause I made things right for the people on my account doesn't mean I am going to repay everyone for him, I just want no part of the shit that happened to the guys that thought they were getting a good deal and then got nothing. If you think thats wrong I can go ahead and stop all refunds.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wow! some twisted people in this world pretending to be people they aren't! way to live life! Scared and confused!


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

Dont worry Linc you will get your money.


----------



## IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH (Feb 16, 2008)

I posted a new user name linc to show how easy it is for any 1 of you guys on LIL to do ! And to show you guys to becareful on what you do on the open net ! 

I wasn't tring to do nothing but bring Kelly the aunt to the topic and it worked ! 

And as in almost every topic they say PICS OR DIDN'T happen ! 

If i got fucked i would want proof that who was fixing the frist problem would be the person they say they are !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

<v


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 08:04 PM~9953943
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS IGNORE THIS PERSON, PLEASE DO NOT SCOOP TO HIS LEVEL.
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

carma is real ,and a real bitch ,when his time comes ,youll be glad it wasnt you ,ms wite ,the longer you hold his hand the more depended he will be on others than himself and whos to say that he wont steal from you ,whos to say he wont pull one over your head ,and when he does will you still hold his hand ,if you do than the problem isnt him its you ,you have issues that need evaluation if you contenue to shelter his shananagins,then he will be doomed unto himself,and so will you jm2c


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess I am talking to a brick wall. The only reason I refunded any money was because it was sent to my account! How hard is this to understand. I would have never known, so I guess that means everyone still would have been out the money. I did what was right because my name was involved in the whole mess, no other reason. No I do not hold his hand he is a big boy and has to face the music. Have I explained myself clearly enough for you now?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 15 2008, 07:55 PM~9952013
> *Regardless of whether your doing the right thing or not.  Your just helping him continue to do it. By bailing him out when he rips people off your just telling him hey it's ok, i'll settle your debts for you, don't worry.  Are you going to bail him out of every fuck up he does. :twak: That's fuckin rediculous.
> *


Nuff said


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 16 2008, 12:19 AM~9954499
> *I guess I am talking to a brick wall. The only reason I refunded any money was because it was sent to my account! How hard is this to understand. I would have never known, so I guess that means everyone still would have been out the money. I did what was right because my name was involved in the whole mess, no other reason. No I do not hold his hand he is a big boy and has to face the music. Have I explained myself clearly enough for you now?
> *


understood  you just make sure he pays you back every dime ,by all means nessary,whoop his behind cause he got you in this mess ,its good that you are returning the funds to there rightfull owner but buddy has to be delt with accordingly


----------



## Kwhite (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree 100% and he will pay me if it takes the rest of his life


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 16 2008, 12:29 AM~9954566
> *I agree 100% and he will pay me if it takes the rest of his life
> *


ok mama you have a good night ,you kno you should slap him once in a while till you get yours back ,thats what i would do ,but you handel him how you do ,and it good to know theres people like you in the world ,that will fix a problem instead of ignoring it ,have a good night ma


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH_@Feb 15 2008, 09:57 PM~9954335
> *I  posted  a  new  user  name    linc  to  show  how  easy  it  is  for  any  1  of  you  guys  on LIL  to  do  !  And  to  show  you  guys  to  becareful  on  what    you    do  on the  open  net !
> 
> I  wasn't  tring  to  do  nothing  but  bring  Kelly  the  aunt  to  the  topic  and  it  worked !
> ...



okay, thats all fine and dandy, who the fuck are you?!

I see Kelly, the aunt posting before you so therefore, what did you do but stir the pot?! she came on before you to set the record staight! what did you do but stir the pot!?


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IGOTYOURMONEYBITCH_@Feb 15 2008, 08:47 PM~9954255
> *He'll  never  learn  !    And  Families  also  belive  in  TOUGH  LOVE  !  Show  that  little  fucker    what    trouble  feels  like  !  8,  16 ,  or  23  !    The  fucker  needs  people  to  stop  holding  his  hand  and  covering  for  him !  This  isn't  the  frist  time ,  and  it  wont  be  the  last  with  people  like  you  thinking  he  was the  victim  in  this !
> 
> If  i  were  Linc  or  anyone else n this  matter  i  would  press charges  and    let  him  face  what  he  cause !
> ...


 :|


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Feb 16 2008, 12:52 AM~9955359
> *:|
> *


Sometimes it's easier to let these guy's look like dumb asses them-selvies !


brandon had been on 3 other forums under other names has like 5 IM names ! So who to say this isn't him again ! 

I did what i wanted to do see if the stories stay ture ! I hate to see people be dicked over and when you deal with a scammer with this kinda of talent who's to say when and where the truth is !


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

understood homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Feb 15 2008, 11:52 PM~9955359
> *:|
> *


hmm. didnt see that! my bad! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kwhite_@Feb 16 2008, 12:19 AM~9954499
> *I guess I am talking to a brick wall. The only reason I refunded any money was because it was sent to my account! How hard is this to understand. I would have never known, so I guess that means everyone still would have been out the money. I did what was right because my name was involved in the whole mess, no other reason. No I do not hold his hand he is a big boy and has to face the music. Have I explained myself clearly enough for you now?
> *


than dont pay his debt, let his bitch ass sit in the cell with bubba and get rapped :uh: 

and for some reason, i just dont believe this is "kelly" i dont see someone claiming to be a mature woman paying people back getting on LIL talkin shit back and forth about this shit :uh: like they said, the only way to prove it is post a pic with you holding a piece of paper with the date and time on it.. or you can just post your social security number :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh and if i remember correctly, brandon uses an AOL service, which is the same as what he used for the paypal email, and the same as the one signed up with Kwhite, "kelly" sounds like she has some money to just keep payin his debts from rippin people off and i just dont see her using a dialup service, let alone a 7.99 dollar service for internet :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

brandon , hope you get some of this in jail.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 02:36 AM~9955705
> *brandon , hope you get some of this in jail.......
> 
> 
> ...


you pulled that shit out of the fridge just to post a pic of it :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 02:40 AM~9955723
> *
> *


 :0 

this shit got brought back from the dead by some fake ass named "kelly" and i missed it all 

shes so nice if "her" husband got another woman prego, than shed keep him and take care of the baby :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i saw this last night and tried to stay out of it but one thing keeps coming to mind about this....

"kelly" says he is family and will do anything for him.....that her name and her account are involved in this situation and that she is trying to make this right.....

Does that mean you also are helping out all the other guys he has ripped off from the other sites? If he didnt use your name and accout to rip those guys off I guess they will be assed out then huh.....since your name might not have been used i guess there is no reason to put urself out there to make things right.


To anyone who got money or is trying to get it, good luck and I hope it all works out cause I was almost in your shoes. I still think you guys should press charges, after all he did steal money from you, and use another persons identity to do it, no?


I dont know something still doesnt seem right about this whole thing....... :uh:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2008, 10:54 AM~9956833
> *iI dont know something still doesnt seem right about this whole thing....... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

fucking scammers .........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2008, 10:54 AM~9956833
> *i saw this last night and tried to stay out of it but one thing keeps coming to mind about this....
> 
> "kelly" says he is family and will do anything for him.....that her name and her account are involved in this situation and that she is trying to make this right.....
> ...


:yes:
and how would this guy withdraw the money from someone elses account that has been verified with their personal bank account.. for him to get the money he'd have to withdraw it, than it would go to her bank account, than he would have to get it from her bank account, by check, debit, withdraw etc.. even if he did the credit card way, it would come with her info and name on the card and he still couldnt use it.. plus it would go to her adress thats registered under the paypal account!!!!! so thinkin more about it after him taking the money from the paypal account, i think "kelly" is either him tryin to make shit right, or "kelly" and him are working together on the whole scam shit and shes just bitchin out and dont want to get into trouble and payin ppl back :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

or he spent the money in paypal to buy other shit, as long as he didnt exceed the paypal balance , a credit card would not be needed......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 01:57 PM~9957552
> *or he spent the money in paypal to buy other shit, as long as he didnt exceed the paypal balance , a credit card would not be needed......
> *


he could have, but i dont see this guy doin it that quick, the money was gone out of the account pretty fast.. the kid seems pretty slow. and i still cant see someone giving the account info to their personal info to some kid of their family, my parents, aunts, uncles, sister, etc would never do that :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you have a point ,ty...............


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 02:03 PM~9957586
> *you have a point ,ty...............
> *


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> :yes:
> and how would this guy withdraw the money from someone elses account that has been verified with their personal bank account..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 16 2008, 12:00 PM~9957565
> *he could have, but i dont see this guy doin it that quick, the money was gone out of the account pretty fast.. the kid seems pretty slow.  and i still cant see someone giving the account info to their personal info to some kid of their family, my parents, aunts, uncles, sister, etc would never do that  :uh:
> *


but he could buy several big ticket items...... spend the lump sum all at once.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> > :yes:
> > and how would this guy withdraw the money from someone elses account that has been verified with their personal bank account..
> > easy as long as he has her password he could access her account from anywhere.
> > and if her account was already set up to draw from a credit card or bank account or both. he would not have to do any of that he would just need the password to get access to the account and paypal would do the rest.
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 12:36 AM~9955705
> *brandon , hope you get some of this in jail.......
> 
> 
> ...


bubba and...........**** SAUSAGE.....!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2008, 02:05 PM~9957598
> *but he could buy several big ticket items...... spend the lump sum all at once.......
> *


either way, emails are sent to the registered email for the account, and if shes using aol, shes def seeing each transaction and withdraw and whatever else thats going on in her account.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 16 2008, 02:06 PM~9957606
> *yea, but im saying, the money goes from the paypal account to her checking or savings account, for him to use the money he would have to steal her checks, debit card, or have access to her bank account in another way.. and with the paypal credit card, it comes with her info on it :dunno:  so if hes done it all this way, hes done more than just scam, hes done a couple sorts of fraud, stolen identity, etc.. that some time with bubba  :0
> *


no if we are on the same page here you send money to the paypal account
to buy something from him that money goes to the paypal account and it will stay there until you the account holder direct to go somewhere else like your bank account etc. or you could have it come to you as a check or use it to buy something somewhere else and she would not be the wiser unless she looked at her transaction list in her paypal account.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING....


> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 12:12 PM~9957636
> *no if we are on the same page here you send money to the paypal account
> to buy something from him that money goes to the paypal account and it will stay there until you the account holder direct to go somewhere else like your bank account etc. or you could have it come to you as a check or use it to buy something somewhere else and she would not be the wiser unless she looked at her transaction list in her paypal account.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 02:12 PM~9957636
> *no if we are on the same page here you send money to the paypal account
> to buy something from him that money goes to the paypal account and it will stay there until you the account holder direct to go somewhere else like your bank account etc. or you could have it come to you as a check or use it to buy something somewhere else and she would not be the wiser unless she looked at her transaction list in her paypal account.
> *


yea, if it came as a check, it would have his "aunts" name on the check, and he wouldnt be able to cash it unless he forges her signature. plus it would go to the address on the paypal account, which should be hers, than hed have to check her mail everyday to catch it before she does.. idk, for some reason i dont think this kelly chick is real, if she is i think their working together with this shit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

clodcrazy05 is another aim account he has


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 16 2008, 02:17 PM~9957659
> *yea, if it came as a check, it would have his "aunts" name on the check, and he wouldnt be able to cash it unless he forges her signature. plus it would go to the address on the paypal account, which should be hers, than hed have to check her mail everyday to catch it before she does.. idk, for some reason i dont think this kelly chick is real, if she is i think their working together with this shit.
> *


he could just buy stuff with the money in the paypal account and then have it shipped to his address.
but I agree with you and dr nitrus something seems a little fishy here :scrutinize:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

There is alot of valid info here to prove something is still not right.

Once you guys paid "him" with paypal, there would be an email sent to the person the account was registered to (kelly). So if she is wise enought to try and "straighten" things out, she would have saw those emails.

Once the cash was in there, the only way to spend the cash without any problems is to got to lets say to ebay, and buy what you want and paywith paypal. In this case all he would need is a username/password to acces the paypal account and the csh would be gone. Again once the payments were sent out the paypal account owner would have gotten an email stating the payment was sent.

These are the other options you have with paypal to get the cash. Most would involve having much more info then just a username/password.

Withdraw funds to your bank account

Request a check from PayPal 1-2 Weeks

Shop with a PayPal debit card

Get cash out of an ATM

Shop online with a Virtual Debit Card


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> There is alot of valid info here to prove something is still not right.
> 
> Once you guys paid "him" with paypal, there would be an email sent to the person the account was registered to (kelly). So if she is wise enought to try and "straighten" things out, she would have saw those emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Feb 17 2008, 11:12 AM~9962441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like ive said, their either working together and shes acting like a bitch and backin out to stay out of trouble, or she is brandon tryin to make shit right cuz all the heat thats come onto him


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SOLOW Models, *lowrodder*

:scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *OSCINC*, SOLOW Models, *lowrodder*

:scrutinize: whats with all the BRAND NEW ppl comin to this page first, lol :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 18 2008, 04:22 AM~9968718
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OSCINC, SOLOW Models, lowrodder
> 
> ...




i noticed that shit too......... im thinkin that they all could be him too.

like undeadwhiteboy! just my 2 cents!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

so...... Who all got ripped off again?
And, who has been re-embersed or recieved any goods purchased?

I think roni is the only one so far to get anything.

:dunno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2008, 08:53 AM~10023947
> *i noticed that shit too......... im thinkin that they all could be him too.
> 
> like undeadwhiteboy! just my 2 cents!
> *


fuck u bitches im not that foo that ripped u off 
i never delt with u ppl in my life
give me ur addy and ill come over so u cant talk shit to my face
the only reason i got on this is to see of who to not trade 
that is until u bitches started talkin shit


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 25 2008, 09:51 AM~10024228
> *so......  Who all got ripped off again?
> And, who has been re-embersed or recieved any goods purchased?
> 
> ...


i sent 15 cash and partais sent me the4 blazer he had


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 25 2008, 11:51 AM~10024228
> *so......  Who all got ripped off again?
> And, who has been re-embersed or recieved any goods purchased?
> 
> ...


me,,,and nothin  :angry:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 25 2008, 03:15 PM~10026394
> *i sent 15 cash and partais sent me the4 blazer he had
> *


PHATRAS..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

FOR THE LAST TIME UNDEADWHITEBOY IS NOT HIM. IF IT WAS I WOULD OF KILLED HIM ALREADY.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 25 2008, 01:02 PM~10025255
> *fuck u bitches im not that foo that ripped u off
> i never delt with u ppl in my life
> give me ur addy and ill come over so u cant talk shit to my face
> ...


dam bro, looks like you gots a fan club going on .... lol what did you do to these people!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2008, 12:15 AM~10031809
> *FOR THE LAST TIME UNDEADWHITEBOY IS NOT HIM.  IF IT WAS I WOULD OF KILLED HIM ALREADY.
> *


its plain and simple ppl read


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 26 2008, 02:43 AM~10031972
> *its plain and simple ppl read
> *


x2
c'mon guys he aint 3wheelin. give the guy a break
the president of mcba is vouching for him. it dont get no better than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2008, 03:15 AM~10031809
> *FOR THE LAST TIME UNDEADWHITEBOY IS NOT HIM.  IF IT WAS I WOULD OF KILLED HIM ALREADY.
> *



well there you have it! 

i guess i owe homie an apology huh? 

well little homie, my falt for thinking you were 3wheelin, and my falt for talking shit!

welcome to layitlow and just build. if there is anything i can do to help, just ask homie  

once again..... my falt little homie ! and i guess ill take one of these :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the apology bro and no hard feelings


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 26 2008, 01:52 AM~10032208
> *x2
> 
> the president of mcba is vouching for him. it dont get no better than that.
> *


x3


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

As of today, I have recieved the $300. from Kelly! She has done more than most would have and i appriciate what she has done for me, and those that she has refunded. 

Thanks again Aunt Kelly!


Linc. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

glad you got your money back linc


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
nice......this so called "aunt Kelly" come thru for ya homie.  coo shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 27 2008, 03:19 PM~10045016
> *
> 
> glad you got your money back linc
> *


how much you out?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

$70


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey guys heres a heads up.. Looks like our friend might be back...
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=893354
Heres a thread from another forum.. Look at the pic of the s-10.. HMMM... look at the rear suspension set up.. HMMM..
Looks just liek the 3wheeling stuff.. So I look further...
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/SubsidedAddiction/ Heres 2wheeling photobucket.. Wow alot of those pics look to be the same. 

You guys do as you please but check it out before going nuts..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

a little more prof..
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...n/Show%20Civic/ 3wheelings photobucket
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/SidewayzS15/Civic/ sidewayz15 photobucket.. look like the same car to me..

The new york thing has me stumped though..


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

it is the same Civic, the backround crap is all the same


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hmm. :angry: 

so 3wheelin is back.....


beware people, this guy is a ripoff artist that has been caught! he'll do it again!! :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

whats the name hes going by now so i can be on the look out for him 
so that i cant becom his next victim


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 AM~10159254
> *whats the name hes going by now so i can be on the look out for him
> so that i cant becom his next victim
> *


looks like sidewayzs15 is his new name or one of anyway!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

IM not saying for 100% its him but if its not then they know each other at the least.. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/SidewayzS15/ here the sidwayz photobucket.. around page 22 or so its model pics..
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/SubsidedAddiction/ here 3wheeling photobucket.. 

So unless one of them stole all the pics off the other one there the same. I mean theres the civic, intergra, s10, silverado, the dio and more that are the same between them.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

stupid little fuckers got some balls don't he? :angry:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Guys I dont think Sidewayz is him.. I talked to him for a bit.. He knows of Brandon and met him, but I really dont think he is brandon.. It appears Brandon stole all his pics and crap..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tell him to go take fresh pics of his house and cars/trucks with a lil sign or something. Wheres TYhodges at? :0 We need proof. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok.. think we got a confirmation on it not being him.. I think this proves it..
I had him send me a payment in paypal.. he is verified..

*** NAME HERE**** Sorry guys edited it some for his protection..
*** ****** Place
Bethpage, NY 11714
United States
Confirmed 

Different name, state.. Confirmed with paypal so that is his addy.. The payment I got form 3wheelin was an unconfirmed addy.. 

He will be joining up here to.. So he can defend his name against Brandon who tried to steal it from him.. YOu guys can be the judge.. I dont think its him anymore though..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

works for me........


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i used to talk to this fool he was always trien to sell me shit but i never beleived him cause he always had this and that and was obviously not true i had no clue he was this far into shit tho and by the way sidewayz isnt him either i used to talk to him to i looked on the mautofied and hes still trien to sell the truck so maby one of u guys should do what the one dude did and warn the interested people or maby act interested goto look at his truck and beat his fuckin face in... u can really tell hes scum to say his daughter is dieing how fuckin low can u go i always knew he was full of shit but didnt know he was a scam artist no wonder why he was always trien to sell me shit or buy shit from me...he used to go by droppedcustoms maby customs with a k on aim i hope u guys got ur money back and i hope he gets a good beating for using an innocent child to scam peeps


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

well all im not too far out from him............ill be in circle pines this weekend and northfield this weekend not too far out the way to drop in and meet a new friend  sick of fuckin cons i got took by brandon bowman for 375.00 and aint gotten much help on that one but i know if i lived down there and someone got took id be on the hunt cause like everyone says KARMA is a bitch good or bad you get what you get...........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 07:21 PM~10161970
> *tell him to go take fresh pics of his house and cars/trucks with a lil sign or something.    Wheres TYhodges at?    :0    We need proof.  :biggrin:
> *


nope, doesnt seem to be same guy


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=305124507


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: this is a blog post on his myspace

January 26, 2008 - Saturday


LIFE...

I have come to the point where I just decided to say fuck it all..... I realized I am a piece of shit.... Not just cause I am drunk right now but because I have been thinking about it the last week..... Should I live and try to get somewhere or just give up now and be gone and save my self the struggle? What the fuck is going on? I have no idea, I am always fucked up wit drugs and been doing shit I told myself I would never touch... I can't blame anyone but myself.... I just let shit go and I dont fuck around. I am sick of all the shit that goes on in Life... I jus feel like its so fucked up and I am done..... This is the point where I say I give up.... Sorry to anyone who I have had problems with but dont worry about them anymore.... I am just sick of the fuckin drama and bullshit. Sorry to everyone.... I dont have a phone anymore but I wont be around longer... If you want feel free to send me a message.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

his mommas myspace
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=350134155


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lol. Thought he was signing up here? Is he still around? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 02:33 AM~10165180
> *lol.  Thought he was signing up here?    Is he still around?    :0  :biggrin:
> *


idk, i havent been on here much lately.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

this dudes an ugly ass fool


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

so is this a pic of 3wheelin????????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 14 2008, 12:59 AM~10165234
> *so is this a pic of 3wheelin????????
> *



naw, I think thats that other dude they thought was him. sizeways or whatever.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 03:10 AM~10165252
> *naw,  I think thats that other dude they thought was him.    sizeways or whatever.
> *


i think that is him, why would a dude have like 10 pics of another dude in his profile :ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea. thats him, look at his myspace pics and read them


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 14 2008, 12:45 AM~10165202
> *this dudes an ugly ass fool
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast he protected the little girl with some shades :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Looks like he's been kicked in the forehead before.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u can see where the money went, either his tats or his truck :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

if this is him i only have one thing to say go shoot urself already hell ill give him my sawed off to do it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 14 2008, 07:34 AM~10166028
> *u can see where the money went, either his tats or his truck :uh:
> *


deff wasnt for plastic surgery :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 04:04 PM~9292756
> *Well... Here is the replica of my 1:1... A 2000 Silverado w/ 22's and a Escalade front. Soon to finish my lambo's on it!
> 
> 
> ...


those ^^^ are builds of _*sidewayzs15*_'s PHOTOBUCKET




















Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . . . . .


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

did you not read the last few pages.. Brandon aka 3wheelin stole most all his pics and was saying his stuff was his.. He sent me proof and most everyone seemed ok with it.. Look back at what i had posted..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

oh, my bad


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

3WheelinFleetwood is a noob


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 20 2008, 11:41 PM~10219406
> *oh, my bad
> *


Its all good.. When i seen the pictures and what not I thought the same thing right off the bat..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 21 2008, 02:03 PM~10219529
> *Its all good.. When i seen the pictures and what not I thought the same thing right off the bat..
> *


yea, i went to the DMCC thread, and went to the first page, and was like, woah, i've seen that shit before


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Heyy whats going on guys. That is a picture of him btw with his daughter, definetly not me hahaha. When I found out this shit was going on I was pissed but thankfully I was alerted and was able to clear this all up with the help of phatras. Glad to see kykustoms backed me up too, havnt talked to him in ages but damn we used to talk all the time. Brandon really lost a ton of respect from me. This really pushed it over the line but when I busted my ass to get a MN chapter of Vertically Challenged started and he shit all over it, you just dont do that with a world renound car club.... I am still in shock all this bullshit happened but I am glad this is all cleared up, good looking out and thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt, I thought I would be fighting all odds here trying to become a respected member here....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 21 2008, 02:23 PM~10219665
> *Heyy whats going on guys. That is a picture of him btw with his daughter, definetly not me hahaha. When I found out this shit was going on I was pissed but thankfully I was alerted and was able to clear this all up with the help of phatras. Glad to see kykustoms backed me up too, havnt talked to him in ages but damn we used to talk all the time.  Brandon really lost a ton of respect from me. This really pushed it over the line but when  I busted my ass to get a MN chapter of Vertically Challenged started and he shit all over it, you just dont do that with a world renound car club.... I am still in shock all this bullshit happened but I am glad this is all cleared up, good looking out and thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt, I thought I would be fighting all odds here trying to become a respected member here....
> *


what picture?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e45/SoLowItsSic/ I did find this though.. another photo account for Brandon...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

3wheelinfleet







layitlow


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

The picture on the previous pages of him and his daughter. Yea I never understood why this kid made so many damn photbucket accounts. Also he has hadlike 3 myspace and a thousand aim screen names lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 21 2008, 12:01 AM~10219967
> *The picture on the previous pages of him and his daughter. Yea I never understood why this kid made so many damn photbucket accounts. Also he has hadlike 3 myspace and a thousand aim screen names lol
> *



cause thats what scammers do. Before too long the lies catch up to you.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

we need to find us a couple of hard pipe hittin ******* to go to work on 
3 wheelin with a pair of pliers and a blowtorch !!!
get mid evil on his ass !! lol

seriously all this karma gonna catch up to him one day !!
and I would'nt want to be him when it does !!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

catch him and ill toture him 
and lets just say hell beg me to kill him after the first 30 min


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:   :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol im a funny dude  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 20 2008, 11:23 PM~10219665
> *Heyy whats going on guys. That is a picture of him btw with his daughter, definetly not me hahaha. When I found out this shit was going on I was pissed but thankfully I was alerted and was able to clear this all up with the help of phatras. Glad to see kykustoms backed me up too, havnt talked to him in ages but damn we used to talk all the time.  Brandon really lost a ton of respect from me. This really pushed it over the line but when  I busted my ass to get a MN chapter of Vertically Challenged started and he shit all over it, you just dont do that with a world renound car club.... I am still in shock all this bullshit happened but I am glad this is all cleared up, good looking out and thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt, I thought I would be fighting all odds here trying to become a respected member here....
> *


yea we used to talk all the time i changed my aim sn and didnt add any of my old friends but one i knew brandon was full of shit but didnt think he was a scammer my new sn on aim is jakethaunholy by the way


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

my first 3 wheelin lac!
whatcha think?


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro this isnt the place for that 
this is a place for a dude named 3wheelin not cars


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

at least we know he like's being on his knees sucking dick.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

:0








This something my girl bought. She likes it better lifed with the big wheels :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn if you look at hes eyes he started with red eye then all the cum went to his head and they turned pink


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good one biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 07:14 PM~10462393
> *damn if you look at hes eyes he started with red eye then all the cum went to his head and they turned pink
> *


I just noticed if you look real good at his sleve's he has been on his elbow's too.... :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i just noticed that
damn he likes it in all positions
freak


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: 

looks like whoever he was suckin missed and got it on his sleeve too


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn people cant aim or maybe he wanted him too
as i said freak


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well i do not feel like reading this whole topic, can some1 give me a explanation on what hapened?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is that a pic of a half naked dude on the wall??


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not only is he a *** but he is also a DE DE DE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 20 2008, 09:26 PM~10462508
> *Well i do not feel like reading this whole topic, can some1 give me a explanation on what hapened?
> *


a guy named brandon brown (3wheelinfleetwood) came on here and scammed a bunch of people, we later found out he's been doin this for a long time on a bunch of other forums to. scammed me outta $70, linc outta $300+, and a couple others i cant remember. and he said his child was sick when she wasnt :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hes a fuckin bitch we should go head hunting wait he is head hunting


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10462521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT THAT HE LOOK'S LIKE A *** OR RETARD. BUT LOOK AT HOW DIRTY THAT HOUSE IS. :0 I WOULD NEVER LET MY HOUSE LOOK LIKE THAT. NOT EVEN MY DOG HOUSE IS THAT DIRTY NOTHING BUT TRASH.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10462521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A SHAME....AND A WAST OF A GOOD CUM BANK.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

man thats all he is 
hes trash that should go to the landfill in a body bag
or in the ocean with cement shoes


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qWusMxQxSWM


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M1SC-uzjYZY&feature=related


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

FRESH FROM OFF TOPIC........

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w41/nut.../lilscammer.png


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 20 2008, 08:49 PM~10463234
> *FRESH FROM OFF TOPIC........
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w41/nut.../lilscammer.png
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10463234
> *FRESH FROM OFF TOPIC........
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w41/nut.../lilscammer.png
> *


yo homie 
man put that gay shit up somewhere else !!!!!
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 20 2008, 08:54 PM~10463286
> *yo homie
> man put that gay shit up somewhere else !!!!!
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I DIDNT MAKE IT, I POSTED IN OFF TOPIC, THATS WHAT THEY MADE, IM NO *******!!! :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 20 2008, 11:02 PM~10463397
> *I DIDNT MAKE IT, I POSTED IN OFF TOPIC, THATS WHAT THEY MADE, IM NO *******!!! :uh:    :cheesy:
> *


not accusing you of being a rump ranger homie !!! relax :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 20 2008, 09:05 PM~10463434
> *not accusing you of being a rump ranger homie !!! relax  :biggrin:
> *


I think you touched a nerve! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I cant believe you guys are still posting on this piece of shits thread.


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

READ THE TOPIC TITLE!!!!!

THIS IS NOT A 3 WHEELIN CAR THREAD!!!


THIS IS ABOUT A GUY SCAMMING PEOPLE!!!!

:banghead:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh: noob's


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn why did i click the link


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

^ x2 ^


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

^
^
x3


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10463795
> *I cant believe you guys are still posting on this piece of shits thread.
> *


Cause we still know he come's in here read this topic.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

plus its kinda fun to smack talk yhis foo and no one gets pissed off at me
its a win win situation


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

works better to talk shit bout those you know or who you have done business wit or gotten took by then to talk shit bout what you dont know


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im talkin shit cuz he used his kid to pull off some of his shit


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 22 2008, 12:19 PM~10474620
> *works better to talk shit bout those you know or who you have done business wit or gotten took by  then to talk shit bout what you dont know
> *


 I was thinking the same thing.... I still cant believe he used all my fucking pictures and shit to do this crap. I called him up the other day and asked him about it, he sid that you a bunch of people on LIL ripped him off and he was otu a lot of money. Also he said he never used my pictures.... I used to be good friends with him, went out to MN to see him 3 times, dude even let me crash at his house, seemed cool but he does a lot of crooked shit as well, just didnt think I would be a victim of it.... Whatever glad phatras helped me clear everything up, I love this board, much more catered to my building style!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

true did use his kid true he is a dumbass true his kid deserves better true all of dont need to read bout peoples opions on the matter unless they got took that is probably only reason this topic is still alive cause the POS still owes members of the board 



yeah to sidewayzs15 you got some nice builds there is nuttin worse then shit talkers, thieves, and haters


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 22 2008, 02:18 PM~10476046
> *true did use his kid  true he is a dumbass true his kid deserves better  true all of dont need to read bout peoples opions on the matter unless they got took  that is probably only reason this topic is still alive cause the POS still owes members of the board
> yeah to sidewayzs15  you got some nice builds there is nuttin worse then shit talkers, thieves, and haters
> *


X2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Apr 22 2008, 06:46 PM~10478231
> *quick one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im gonna bump this, he's back on some other forums (rc related, where hes done alot of scams before) and now using the screen name OneBadFirstGen


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

his new photobucket account

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm80/onebadfirstgen/

same tats, he seems to upload these retarded ass tats to every pb account he creates :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

his new cell number :0
651-246-4446


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

aim: OneBadTurboNeon
yahoo: OnebadFirstGen

ebay: OneBadFirstGen651 (http://myworld.ebay.com/onebadfirstgen651/)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats alot of info, thanks homie, and what other forums is he on?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

some people just never learn one day hes gonna screw the wrong person and karma will catch up to him


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any one call him


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

right now he's tryin to rip people off on:

www.ultimaterc.com
www.rcjunkyard.com
www.rctech.net
theres 4 or 5 others, he's also tryin to slang xbox360's broken, so watch out for them, if u see a 360 add froma newer person, its more than likely him.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hmm, i think he's back on here

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...l%20Car%20Club/

read the title of this folder, "dynasty model car club"

which the club topic wasnt started until april 3rd... so he is more than likely back on here, just look for whats posted on here, than thats him


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 9 2008, 11:22 AM~10830227
> *hmm, i think he's back on here
> 
> http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...l%20Car%20Club/
> ...


correct me if im wrong, are those pics not [email protected]!?! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nope, its sidewayss15

found it.

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...=progress62.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...t=finished9.jpg

look familiar, look at the wheels and the over all truck, also look at the display on both accounts.. so brandon is now sidewayss15 on here.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

first gen s10, scroll down

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/SidewayzS15/?start=20

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...st%20Gen%20S10/

same fuckin truck


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...debody%20tegra/

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...nt=P3250096.jpg


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/SubsidedAddiction/

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...zS15/?start=780


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

fool was even at nnl east with some of u guys :0
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...%20East%202008/


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

didn't we figure out that 3wheelin stole sideways's pics a while ago?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i was about to say the same thiing...how the hell are we bring this back up. that was done with.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 9 2008, 11:50 AM~10830418
> *didn't we figure out that 3wheelin stole sideways's pics a while ago?
> *


yeah this has been discussed! sideways knows a member of mcba personaly and that member stepped forward to vouch for him. that monte is dropped and so is the orange imp i think! i sent the true owner of that blue monte a frame and other things a while back cause the candy fucked up or some shit like that and i didnt send it to a Brandon! when i get home, im going to dig up my shipping recipts if i can and let you guys know! i keep most if not all shipping tags to cover my ass! i ship everything with tracking #'s and i keep them so noone can say i didnt get what you sent me! haha!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

see, cuz i thought the same thing, heres a link to one of my psots in here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10218652


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

can anyone read what it says on the NNL sheet as his name? it dont look like a Brandon name there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 9 2008, 02:43 PM~10830385
> *fool was even at nnl east with some of u guys :0
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...%20East%202008/
> *


what are you lookin at homie? what pics do you see that woukd make you think this? because its sidewayzs15 account? this was figured out months ago that 3wheelin is NOT sidewayz, drop that shit already homie.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...ns%20Silverado/

brandons silverado, pics removed, his truck that had the caddy clip was a silverado, some of the mini trucks on this was also posted on his previous pb accounts, it all seems weird to me.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...ns%20Silverado/

brandons silverado, pics removed, his truck that had the caddy clip was a silverado, some of the mini trucks on this was also posted on his previous pb accounts, it all seems weird to me.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Slammed Sonoma gave me a heads up about this and Im glad you guys all are behind me on this. Brandon is an ex friend of mine. He lives in MN I live in NY. The pictures of the silveradow ith the lambodoors I took! You can even see my scar on my hand! I also did all the work on that truck. My silverado did not have opening doors at all. I thought this was finally deaded. I havnt been on the boards lately but I check the dynasty thread everyday. Just beed busy with work, car shows, and the real 1:1 got a bunch of parts to tie it up and its getting done finally. Just need to work my ass off to afford it haha.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 9 2008, 11:43 AM~10830385
> *fool was even at nnl east with some of u guys :0
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...%20East%202008/
> *


i agree leave sidways out of it
he is not 3weelin so drop it 
thats how shit starts
LEAVE IT THE FUCK BE


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

If you would like I will reupload those pics and post a pic of myself and the scar on my hand int he same pic if you really dont believe me. I deleted a LOT of pictures to free up my account as I was trying to reorganize my account.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

go to ur room undumb we allredy stated sidewayz id not brandon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10830623
> *go to ur room undumb  we allredy stated sidewayz id not brandon
> *


undumb
so that means im smart huh
retard


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Jun 9 2008, 02:13 PM~10830604
> *Slammed Sonoma gave me a heads up about this and Im glad you guys all are behind me on this. Brandon is an ex friend of mine. He lives in MN I live in NY. The pictures of the silveradow ith the lambodoors I took! You can even see my scar on my hand! I also did all the work on that truck. My silverado did not have opening doors at all. I thought this was finally deaded. I havnt been on the boards lately but I check the dynasty thread everyday. Just beed busy with work, car shows, and the real 1:1 got a bunch of parts to tie it up and its getting done finally. Just need to work my ass off to afford it haha.
> *


ahh, the "brandons silverado" is what seemed weird and had me thinkin.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 9 2008, 03:21 PM~10830668
> *undumb
> so that means im smart huh
> retard
> *


now thats the funniest shit ive ever seen you type........ :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well you were the retard that said it
think befor you speak it might be funny but i will still burn your ass


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

let the brandon shit go, all we should worry about is if he somes back on here....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 9 2008, 02:22 PM~10830227
> *hmm, i think he's back on here
> 
> http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/S...l%20Car%20Club/
> ...


dude that is all my shit, those are my old builds wtf?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

oh well....... people on here know me, if he want to gank my pics and use em for whatever,i dont care, and for some of my old 1st builds, i was doin good haha. wounder what happened? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 9 2008, 01:36 PM~10830794
> *well you were the retard that said it
> think befor you speak it might be funny but i will still burn your ass
> *


Fail!!! It wasn't [email protected] that said it... It was dubelduces... Get your shit straight!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

totally dumbasswhite boy! i thought this shit was over with...


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

some people dont know when to shut the FUCK up(undead white wanksta) you too new on here to even be commenting on this thread unless you is Brandon then by all means give everyone something to do but go back to your lil closet and have fun with the undead white boy G edition blow up doll and SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 9 2008, 12:36 PM~10830794
> *well you were the retard that said it
> think befor you speak it might be funny but i will still burn your ass
> *


what got up ur ass


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

was i right though!? there are pics of [email protected] monte and imp!?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you all forget scammer started the whole dynasty thing.. thats why those pics are there in his account..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 9 2008, 04:29 PM~10831166
> *was i right though!? there are pics of [email protected] monte and imp!?
> *


good eye linc..... and i think that account was started before he started all his shit tho, i think he wanted a spot 4 all of our builds and stopped with my builds, i dont think those builds showed up on any other sites.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 9 2008, 03:32 PM~10830758
> *ahh, the "brandons silverado" is what seemed weird and had me thinkin.
> *


Thanks for giving me a chance to explain and not being a total douchenozzle :biggrin: Jeff thats ridiculous he took your shit too!?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 9 2008, 04:53 PM~10831316
> *you all forget scammer started the whole dynasty thing.. thats why those pics are there in his account..
> *


well i was the one that came up with the name for the club, and as long as we all know that the dynasty name has nothing to do with 3wheelin, thats why i started the new thread.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jun 9 2008, 01:15 PM~10831057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its good that you started itthere is alot of awsome builds in there


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill be damned..there something ill agree with that he said!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 9 2008, 08:52 PM~10832914
> *ill be damned..there something ill agree with that he said!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hmmm..this sounds and reminds me of a guy tht ripped me off back in the day..he was suppose to notch and back a frame for my silverado..i sent him the frame..wheels..and money order..never got anything back


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 9 2008, 04:53 PM~10831316
> *you all forget scammer started the whole dynasty thing.. thats why those pics are there in his account..
> *


oh and just because he started the old dynasty thread doesnt mean he started dynasty, he came at brian and myself talkin about a club, brian and i took it and ran with it...... he was just in the backseat ploting and skeeming.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

he can fuck off too..Jeff and I made what Dynasty is today...no game playin here at all. Were steaight up builders that like the same in our corner. The cars we bust out, show our pride in our club. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

BUMP... Giving this a bump for LINC to check out..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:scrutinize: 





you got some balls buddy! GUESS WHOS BACK!!!!!!




Also known as, Plasticfabricator! 


:angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh shit that dude almost got me too! linc PM me bro..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Rick, post up what you sent me!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey man, I was curious if you knew of anyone who buys out lots of model cars? I have alot of stuff I wanna get rid of. I been buying off e-bay alot and now I lost my job so I need to try to pay a few bills. Here's what I got incase you know anyone.

1.) 8 AMT Rides Magazine Custom Edition Escalade EXT's
2.) 2 AMT 1995 Chevy Blazers
3.) 2 Lindberg Super Snap Ford Crown Victorias
4.) Revell Donk Cadillac
5.) Revell Donk Monte Carlo
6.) AMT 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse Fast and Furious
7.) Lindberg Color me gone 1964 Dodge 330 Super Sport
8.) Revell Dodge Ram VTS pickup
9.) Revell 2 N 1 Snaptite Caprice
10.) Lindberg 1/20th 1999 Ford Explorer
11.) Lindberg 1/20th 1995 S-10
12.) AMT 1969 Buick Riviera
13.) AMT Rides Magazine 2004 GTO
14.) AMT Rides Magazine Chrysler 300C Hemi
15.) Aoshima Luxy Check Shop Lexus
16.) Aoshima Lexus GS400
17.) Aoshima Toyota Bagged Custom Mini Truck Version 2 (not pictured)
18.) Model King 1979 Ford F-150
19.) AMT 60's Super Sport 3 pack still sealed w/ 3 impalas.
20.) AMT 1989 C-1500 Long box
21.) AMT 1990 454 SS
22.) Resin 2 Door 1980 style box caprice
22.) Resin 1978 Chevy Malibu Wagon
23.) Fujimi Honda Integra
24.) Fujimi Honda Del Sol

******EXTRAS**********

There is about 17-20 extra sets of aftermarket wheels (Pegasus/Hoppin Hydros/Aoshima) and some odd wheels where I could only find 2-3 of them. There is tons of wheels and tires in this lot. Theres also a Resin LS clip for monte carlos in this sale. Now for the extra there is about 20 extra bodies, TONS OF stock wheels and tires and some more aftermarket wheels from kits. Tons of parts tree's. There is so many parts here that you could prob build quite a few more builds out of these parts. Pictures are listed in the link below. Also there is some aftermarket rims not pictured because they are in the boxes w/ the other vehicles. Wires, bigger rims ETC.


Plus I have a huge box of parts, The one that was posted in the add before. Here's pictures of everything.

http://s722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/PlasticFabricator/

I keep getting offers of only like 225 shipped and shipping is going to be expensive since its going to be a huuuuuuuge box..... Just let me know man thanks


That is the pm I got today from PLasticfab.. I responded to it not thinking anything.. Then when I was looking at the pictures more.. I noticed some of my old resin.. I mean old before Scaledreams old.. So i looked at it real close. he had a bunch of it.. Only person in MN i sent a bunch to was fleetwood.. So i found this thread and seen the amount and stuff plasticfab has is about the same that fleetwood posted here.. Then when you look over the list of stuff he posted for sale theres alot of stuff that is the same between the two as well.. The lexus kits, twinns resin, the wheels, and lots of other stuff matches up between the two..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2009, 09:50 AM~13353024
> *Hey man, I was curious if you knew of anyone who buys out lots of model cars? I have alot of stuff I wanna get rid of. I been buying off e-bay alot and now I lost my job so I need to try to pay a few bills. Here's what I got incase you know anyone.
> 
> 1.) 8 AMT Rides Magazine Custom Edition Escalade EXT's
> ...



JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I WAS PLANNING ON BUYING ALL THIS STUFF BUT I TOLD HIM HE HAS TO SHIP IT THROUGH UPS TO WHERE I PAY WITH A C.O.D. OR FOR HIM TO SHIP FIRST THEN I WOULD PAY BY PAYPAL. I HAVE NOT BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM HIM...SO DONT GO HATING ON ME ...IM NOT A BAD GUY HERE JUST A GULABLE BUYER I GUESS...I HAVE NOT SENT PAYMENT YET OR NOR DO I INTEND TO SEND A PAYMENT UNTIL I RECIVE THE PACKAGE FIRST!

THIS IS THE PM I GOT FROM HIM.................................
PlasticFabricator ReARTS LOT, Today, 08:01 AM 


Full Member


Group: Brand New
Posts: 160
Member No.: 77,279
Joined: Feb 2009



I guess jus make me a offer shipped bro. Most of the kits in this lot have no been touched. Alot of em where opened to look at, Few have been started... IDK bro, I was hoping for atleast 300 sumthin out of it all cuz theres alot of rims, Kits and theres resin stuff too.... jus make me a offer on the resin if u want. 



--------------------

New to the scene, Tryin to build em mean!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

are yo ufuckin kiddin me?!!?!?!?!?!?!? this dude is still at it?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2009, 10:56 AM~13353063
> *are yo ufuckin kiddin me?!!?!?!?!?!?!? this dude is still at it?!?!?!?!?!?!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 10:56 AM~13353060
> *JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I WAS PLANNING ON BUYING ALL THIS STUFF BUT I TOLD HIM HE HAS TO SHIP IT THROUGH UPS TO WHERE I PAY WITH A C.O.D. OR FOR HIM TO SHIP FIRST THEN I WOULD PAY BY PAYPAL. I HAVE NOT BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM HIM...SO DONT GO HATING ON ME ...IM NOT A BAD GUY HERE JUST A GULABLE BUYER I GUESS...I HAVE NOT SENT PAYMENT YET OR NOR DO I INTEND TO SEND A PAYMENT UNTIL I RECIVE THE PACKAGE FIRST!
> 
> THIS IS THE PM I GOT FROM HIM.................................
> ...



No ones hatin on you mark! you could have been the victim! We are watchin your back! makin sure you dont get fucked over like me, spike, and many others!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Mark.. No hate coming from me man.. As soon as the pieces started falling into place.. I tried calling ya to let ya know about it.. I didnt want to see ya get had.. You see its true here on LIL.. No matter the colors you fly, the models ya build, the state ya live in were all family and we have to watch each others backs. Glad ya didnt send him anything yet..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2009, 09:59 AM~13353092
> *No ones hatin on you mark! you could have been the victim!  We are watchin your back!  makin sure you dont get fucked over like me, spike, and many others!
> *



THANX HOMIEZ...I OWE YALL! I APPRECIATE THE INFO!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Markie, I know your good for it. After driving 3 hours that night at 1am to deliver to you came through. Have him send it to you first. Than Paypal him on arrival.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN AGAIN!!

Some people never learn......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 23 2009, 09:20 AM~13361299
> *DAMN AGAIN!!
> 
> Some people never learn......
> *


X2000


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 23 2009, 10:20 AM~13361299
> *DAMN AGAIN!!
> 
> Some people never learn......
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh: what a douch


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

GUYS GUYS GUYS !!!!!!!!
1ST BE SURE THIS IS REALLY 3 WHEELIN BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING.
AND IF IT IS THEN I SAY LETS GIVE HIM A FAIR TRIAL
THEN WE HANG HIM !!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

something should be done.. 
bring a new meaning to word (HOUSE CALL)


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I will bump this ever so often.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone should cap his ass out...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 7 2010, 03:42 PM~19263608
> *I think I will bump this ever so often.
> *




you hear or see something ?

is this dude around again?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2010, 03:01 PM~19263749
> *you hear or see something ?
> 
> is this dude around again?
> *


No, just that people are having issues with the inscale seller. Just bumped this as a reminder.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 7 2010, 04:04 PM~19263769
> *No, just that people are having issues with the inscale seller. Just bumped this as a reminder.
> *




i seen that! 


:uh: LIKE I SAID....................... TIZ THE SEASON!


----------

